# Red's Set Request Shop



## Red Sands (Nov 2, 2008)

Like the banner says, I have my own request shop.​*
Workers*:
Fox Spirit
Brigade

*Services*:
Avatars
Signatures
Renders(Transparencies)
GIF's (any kind)(no longer on hold)

*Request template*:
Stock: (spoiler)
Type: (Avatar, Sig, GIF)
Size:
Anything else you would like to add will go after that. 
(always provide links for GIFs do not post the video)

Rules:

1. *Spoiler tag your stock.*
2. You must tell us what size you want your request to be.
3. No spamming.
4. If you don't like the request then don't take it, no need to be rude.
5. Credit is a must, Rep is optional.
6. *100 Posts* are needed to post a request here.
7. 7 day grace period is needed between requests.
8. *Signatures must be turned off*. (or your request will be ignored)


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 2, 2008)

Examples of our work:


*Spoiler*: _Red Sands_ 













*Spoiler*: _Red Sands_


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 2, 2008)

Omg You Has A Shop 

*Stock:* 
*Type:* Transparancey Set Please  Could The Avvy Be Around Kyuubi's Face and Curse Mark Sasuke with a thin black Border?
*Size:* Size that fits a Normal Sig?


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 2, 2008)

Ok, I got it. 

I'll get started on it now.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 2, 2008)

Awesome Thanks


----------



## Shigeru (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey, you got your own shop! 

Good luck Red, and let me know if you ever need help.  (lolwut? )


----------



## Brigade (Nov 2, 2008)

Red                   .


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 2, 2008)

@ KW: Thank you. 

@ Brigade: Brigade.

@ Uzu:


----------



## Ryuk (Nov 2, 2008)

Good luck with your shop mang .


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 2, 2008)

Thank you, Ryuk.

Be sure to post a request here every once in a while.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 2, 2008)

Sankyuu Red .

Damn I gotta spread. . As soon as I can Rep you, I will


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 2, 2008)

No problem, just remember to cred.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 2, 2008)

Have Done


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 2, 2008)

Ok, I'll do my best.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 2, 2008)

Something seems to be wrong with the video, Tara.

I can't seem to convert it at all.


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 2, 2008)

Okay here is another version of the video

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rf4GFvSzPgo[/YOUTUBE]

Here are the different times

*Avatar*
Length: 0:50-0:52

*Sig*
Length: 2:47-2:57

Sorry about it


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm having a bit of trouble with GIFs atm, mostly cause my virtualdub wont take the AVI files.

I won't be taking any GIF requests until I get this problem fixed, im sorry.

I'm sorry, Tara. I owe you two requests cause of the long wait.


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 2, 2008)

It's alright I can wait 

But when your virtualdub starts working I would like to have the gif set on the 1st video 

Thank you


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 2, 2008)

I suggest taking that request to another request shop, I don't know how long it might take.


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 3, 2008)

Stock: 
Type: Set
Size: Avatar- 150x150 ;Sig- Within the senior's sig limit.
Anything else you would like to add will go after that.
-Gradients

Thank you in advance,Red Sands


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 3, 2008)

Will do when I get home from school.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 3, 2008)

Posting to give my recommendation on this shop 

I never knew Brigade could use photoshop lol


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 3, 2008)

^ Sig off, Adrian. 

He taught me a lot of what I know of PS now.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 3, 2008)

@ Takumi:




Is this ok?


----------



## Tsukiyo (Nov 3, 2008)

as of request of posting here.
hey red can you size this down for me please?
Link


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 3, 2008)

Desired size?


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 3, 2008)

@ Tsukiyo:


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 3, 2008)

Set please

Avatar: 150x150
sig: nothing higher than 400height




I may be a worker but I want to bump your shop for luck


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 3, 2008)

Ok, I'll do it, Irene.



Thank you for the support.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 3, 2008)

Good enough?


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 3, 2008)

Curious effects but I like it


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 3, 2008)

Yea, I'm weird like that. I'm glad you like it.


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 4, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> @ Takumi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot Red, it is awesome


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 4, 2008)

No problem, Takumi.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks red, your the best!


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 4, 2008)

Since my other request didn't work, I have another one:



*Avatar*
Size:150x150
Extra: Any borders and effects

*Sig*
Size: Any
Extra: Any borders and effects

Thank you


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 4, 2008)

Will do when I return home from school.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 4, 2008)

Hope you like it.


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 4, 2008)

The bandwith exceeded


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 4, 2008)

One sec.

Stupid PB. 

Edit:


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you Red  *rep*


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 4, 2008)

You're welcome.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 5, 2008)

no way bridge taught you  also i took the sig off


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 5, 2008)

Well, he did. 

Thanks.


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 5, 2008)

This is the closest I could find Stef to Gary's avy.

Just an avy.

Link

Avy Size: 150x150
Boarder: Thin Black

Rep as your reward.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 5, 2008)

Will do.

Gimme a while, I have homework.


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 5, 2008)

Take your time man.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 5, 2008)

Yo Red. 

Can I work here? I usually make my own sets.

I just can't make GIF's or transparencies. 

And while I'm posting, I have a request.


*Spoiler*: _Can you make this transparent for me?_ 





Don't resize it or anything. I already did all that. You just have to make it transparent.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 5, 2008)

Examples of work please.

I'll get to yours when I get done with Dani's.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Avys_ 














*Spoiler*: _Sigs_


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 6, 2008)

@ Dani:



@ Death-kun: So basically you can put borders on pictures, and resize?

I'll be done with yours momentarily, NF messed up on me yesterday.


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks but I just wanted a thin black boarder on it. No effects lol.

I'll rep you again.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh shit, 12:00am and I read the wrong request. 

I'll fix that, sorry.


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 6, 2008)

Haha it's straight man.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 6, 2008)

Will fix it when I get home.

No rep is needed, it was my mistake.


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 6, 2008)

I will rep you again.

I like the other one as well so I might use it too.

So you see the other rep will be needed.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 6, 2008)

Ok then, can't argue with the customer.


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 6, 2008)

That's very true. Alright I spammed enough.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 6, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> @ Death-kun: So basically you can put borders on pictures, and resize?



Um...yeah, I guess.



Red Sands said:


> I'll be done with yours momentarily, NF messed up on me yesterday.



Okay.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 6, 2008)

Sure, DK.

You can work here, I'll add you when I get home.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 6, 2008)

@ Dani:


@ Death:


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 6, 2008)

Fuck yes. Thanks man.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 6, 2008)

No problem, Dani.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Nov 7, 2008)

hey red, can you make this a transperancy?
I want Kira and Kazeshini.
Kira's head for the ava 



thanks


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 7, 2008)

Turn off your sig and I'll be glad to do it.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Nov 7, 2008)

sorry, i thought i already did that.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 7, 2008)

Here you go. 
Avatars (2 in total):



Sigs (3 in total):


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 7, 2008)

Red, for Tuesday:

Sig: 500 x 500
Avy: 150 x 150

Make it sparkley  please!


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 7, 2008)

I'll do my best, Roma.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 7, 2008)

Is this any good?


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 8, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> Is this any good?


 
It's great! I'll rep you when i can, and use it next week.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 8, 2008)

Ok, I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Nov 8, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> Here you go.
> Avatars (2 in total):
> 
> 
> ...



thanks red!
what's the difference between the two avas?


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 8, 2008)

White BG and transparent BG.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Nov 8, 2008)

i'm an idiot
thanks though!


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi could I have this transparentized please Red Sands-Kun. And the size to fit a senior sig


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 9, 2008)

It says that the bandwidth was exceeded.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh Damn .
Could you try this instead then please?


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 9, 2008)

Sure. :3

Will do in a sec.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 9, 2008)

Sankyuu


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 9, 2008)

Done. :3


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 9, 2008)

OK?


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 9, 2008)

sorry I used the magic wand and it gave me some trouble. 

It's finished now.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 9, 2008)

Sankyuu once again


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 9, 2008)

You're very welcome, come again and turn your sig off.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 9, 2008)

Gahh sorry 

And I will do


----------



## Masurao (Nov 9, 2008)

Type: Avatar( of Zechs... the white haired guys head)
Size: 150 x 150
Border: Yes
Other: Maybe you could do something with the background?

Thanks.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 9, 2008)

I'll take care of this now. 

Sorry for taking so long.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 9, 2008)

Is it to your liking?


----------



## Masurao (Nov 9, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> Is it to your liking?



That's fantastic! Thanks a bunch...will rep, and cred.

Edit: it seems since I just repped you recently on your set, I will have to spread it around more. lol


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm glad you like it.

Don't worry, Rep whenever it's possible.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 10, 2008)

Stock:
Avy: 150 x 150
Sig: 500 x 500 could you pm me some variations?
Bordersotted


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 10, 2008)

Ok, Roma, I'll get started on it.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 11, 2008)

Omg Guess Who's Back .

Do You Do Resizing? If you do could you resize this to fit a normal siggy please?


I shall Rep When Spread More


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 11, 2008)

Will get to it when I'm off my Wii.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 11, 2008)

Damn I want one so bad .


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 11, 2008)

Lol, they're awesome.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow that was fast . Thanks


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 11, 2008)

It's just a resizing. 

No problem.


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey Stef can you throw a Thin Black boarder on my current avy? I don't like this white boarder or whatever it is lol.

Rep as your reward.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 11, 2008)

I'll do it in the morning, Dani, it's about time for me to turn in. 

Amazing avatar btw.


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 12, 2008)

No problem man.

Thanks.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 12, 2008)

@ Dani: I couldn't make the border so thin, unless you're ok with a 146X146 px avaar, this is the best I could do. 


@ Takumi:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 12, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> @ Takumi:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I like both versions. but could you please make them smaller? Sorry if this troubles you >.<


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 12, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> @ Dani: I couldn't make the border so thin, unless you're ok with a 146X146 px avaar, this is the best I could do.
> 
> 
> @ Takumi:
> ...



Lol thanks man.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 12, 2008)

Takumi said:


> I like both versions. but could you please make them smaller? Sorry if this troubles you >.<


I'll do them when I get home.


Grimmjow said:


> Lol thanks man.



Sorry, Dani.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 12, 2008)

Takumi:


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 12, 2008)

For Friday...don't do it until then...i just didn't want to forget about posting it....

Stock:

Sig: 500 x 500
Avy: 150 x 150 (Yoko)
Bordersotted


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 12, 2008)

Hmm...Background creation.  

I'll have it done on Friday, I promise.


----------



## Ryuk (Nov 12, 2008)

Sup Red !?

Set Request  



Trans 150x150 avy thick white border
Trans sig re-sized

kthx


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 12, 2008)

Ok, I got it, Ryuk.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 12, 2008)

Ryuk:


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 12, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> Takumi:



That's perfect! Thank you Red


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 12, 2008)

No problem, Takumi.

Come again.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 13, 2008)

I need a 150X150 Avatar of his face close-up. The ruffles and the sharp edges of his coat should be there. And is it possible for you to add kamina glasses?


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 13, 2008)

I'll do it when I get home.

Also, turn off your sig.


----------



## Ryuk (Nov 13, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> Ryuk:



Thank you      .


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 13, 2008)

No problem, Ryuk.


----------



## Nidaime664 (Nov 13, 2008)

Size: 150x150
Link: nope.
Border:None
Time: 0:36 - 0:38
Type: Gif

Please do me the favor of PMing the Gif to me, it will be a lot easier.
And I will rep the person who made the gif. Thanks.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 13, 2008)

You are not a senior member so therefore a 150X150 GIF wouldn't work for you.

I'll send you a 125X125 GIF.


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 14, 2008)

Senior sized avatar please



Border : Whatever you think the best.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 14, 2008)

Will do, Takumi.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey Red, i'm spreading rep so i can rep you soon.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 14, 2008)

Ok, I'm still not done with your set, I'll have it done soon, though.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 14, 2008)

@ Roma:


*Spoiler*: __ 






I made two avatars because I couldn't get Yoko alone and it looked weird.




@ Battlerek:



@ Takumi:




I knew I could do them.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 14, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> @ Roma:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 
Thanks, it's awesome!


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 14, 2008)

You're welcome.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 14, 2008)

1 week and 2 days i will come for your services _again_ ....and i've repped you!


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 14, 2008)

Sure, Roma, anytime. 

Thanks.


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 14, 2008)

Thank you, Red


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 14, 2008)

No problem, Takumi.


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 15, 2008)

stef 
you yeah....make me a set 

set

type: avvie 
size: one 125x125 and another 150x150

i wants the woman with black hairz and a dotted border 
other shizz: effects! work that renderrr! 

type: sig
size: whatever but not so big 
stock: same one and this time include all the people 
other shizz: effects!

thankies


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 15, 2008)

Of course, love. 

I'll get on it when I can.


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 15, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> Of course, love.
> 
> I'll get on it when I can.



oh forgots! 
do dotted border for the sig too 
sorry about that


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 15, 2008)

I would have done a variety if you didn't specify, I said i would try extra hard for you.


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 15, 2008)

i very much appreciate it  


anyway i won't spam anymore


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 16, 2008)

I finished, love.


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 16, 2008)

omnomnomnomnomnom 
that's fabulous 
thankies stef


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm glad you like, love.


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey Stef can you make me an avy.

But-But, it's so cimbolik!!11!

I would like his full body in it. Also can you cut out SP.

Rep as your reward.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 16, 2008)

Here it is, Dani.


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 16, 2008)

Would it look better 150x150?


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 16, 2008)

It would be stretched out.


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 16, 2008)

What about with SP too?

I'll rep again.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 16, 2008)

150X150 version:



Non-stretched version:


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 16, 2008)

Appreciate it Stef will rep again tomorrow.

You were right lol.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 16, 2008)

No problem, Dani.

Lol, yea.


----------



## Kek (Nov 17, 2008)

Set please? 
Sig: fit to senior size, witha cool border (dotted) and maybe some effects and whatnot?
Avy: where Crona is licking Kid's face. Same border as sig. thank you!


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 17, 2008)

Heyy.

Could I have this Tranparentized please? (Just the girl)

Resized a little too?

Thanks Uzu x


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 17, 2008)

I will do them when I get home.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 17, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 17, 2008)

so, edit of request
type: avvie
stock: you has it already my dear stef
size: one senior one normal; focus on kagami this time (girl with pink hair)
other shizz: dotted border and effects 

type: sig
stock: same
size: something between 344x500 
other shizz: same as above

there. 
ta stef.
love you.
mwua.
you pick me stock next time.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 17, 2008)

I will do it as soon as possible, love.


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 17, 2008)

take your time darling


----------



## Legend (Nov 17, 2008)

Hello Red could ya do me a favor could you make this sig sized and give it a nice boarder:



Thanks


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 17, 2008)

Finished homework for the day so I'll get these done now.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 17, 2008)

@ Kek:


*Spoiler*: __ 





I'm sorry if it didn't come out as you planned, the white background was really messing with me. =/




@Uzu:



@ Anna:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Here it is, love. 




@ Legend of Q:



I hope you guys like them, cause I'm tired.


----------



## Kek (Nov 17, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> @ Kek:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



lol I thought it would. looks great! reps for joo


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 17, 2008)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## Kek (Nov 17, 2008)

Just to make sure, the "I thought it would" is referring to the white background giving you trouble, not that it didn't turn out as planned. n.n


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 17, 2008)

Yes, I know.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 17, 2008)

Red, can i change my stock for next week? Just work with  for the last time?  I pwomises! 

Text (optional): But i know in my heart it's not you...
Border: same as current avy...


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 17, 2008)

I'll do my best, Roma.  Good thing I didn't start on yours yet.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks, i'll rep you soon!


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 17, 2008)

Ok, I'll have it done as soon as possible.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 17, 2008)

No no!  Take your time, i know you're very tired!  You can do it in a couple of days.


----------



## Legend (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks man great job i gotta spread my rep around before i give ya some


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 17, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> No no!  Take your time, i know you're very tired!  You can do it in a couple of days.


Ok, Roma. 


THE LEGEND OF Q said:


> Thanks man great job i gotta spread my rep around before i give ya some



Ok, be sure to remember.


----------



## Legend (Nov 17, 2008)

i will bro i'll rep ya A.S.A.P i definately won't forget


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 17, 2008)

Ok, that's good. No more spamming.


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 18, 2008)

benim askim!
i love it thank you
when i get back from school i'll put it on pek


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 18, 2008)

No problem, love.

I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 18, 2008)

Sankyuu Red Sand


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 18, 2008)

No problem, Uzu.


----------



## Sharada (Nov 18, 2008)

Red has a shop 
I would like a simple rendered set 

Avy: 125x125 
Sig: Just make it small enough for non-seniors


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 18, 2008)

Will do when I get home from school.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Nov 18, 2008)

can you do this, i need it for a project for school 



thanks red


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey Red 


Type: Set
Avy: 150x150, close up of his left eye with a dotted border.
Sig: Within limits, dotted border also.
Sig text: Lust

Thx Red, I'll rep.

Take your time.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 18, 2008)

Stock: 
Type: 150 x 150 avatar.( I want it of Kamille. Try to get as much of his head, and jacket collar as you can.)
Border: Yes, maybe a broken line border?
Other: Up to you.

Thanks.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 18, 2008)

Got them done. Sorry for doing the requests so late, I have a lot of homework this week.

@ Sharada:


*Spoiler*: __ 








@ Tsuki:



@ Fuji:


*Spoiler*: __ 








@ Zechs:



@ Lloyd:


*Spoiler*: __ 





I tried two, pick your favorite.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 18, 2008)

Awesome Red. It's great...will rep, and cred.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 18, 2008)

No problem, come again.


----------



## Monark (Nov 19, 2008)

Stock: 
Type: Render
Size: the same size it is now

I will credit you for the render when I use it in a tag


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 19, 2008)

Here it is.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks, Red. Will use in the future.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 19, 2008)

No problem, Lloyd.


----------



## Monark (Nov 19, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> Here it is.



Thank you, kind sir. 

come visit my shop some time 


Edit: removed the sig- my apologies


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 19, 2008)

I might.

Turn your sig off, plz.


----------



## Sharada (Nov 19, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> Got them done. Sorry for doing the requests so late, I have a lot of homework this week.
> 
> @ Sharada:
> 
> ...



Thx Red


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 19, 2008)

No problem, Sharada.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 19, 2008)

Repped you now Red!


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Nov 19, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> Got them done. Sorry for doing the requests so late, I have a lot of homework this week.
> 
> @ Fuji:
> 
> ...



Awesome as always~ Rep and Cred


----------



## L Lawliet (Nov 19, 2008)

First request on here.

*Stock*: 

*Type:* Set
*Size:* 150x150 av (I know I'm not senior size but it will resize when I upload it anyway and I'd like to keep it big. xD And for the sig, same as the rest please.
*Other:* Surprise me. Although dotted borders would be preferable, and without the hideous thick black border on the original image. ;o;! Will definitely rep along with the must have credit.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 20, 2008)

Will do now, I'm terribly sorry for making you wait.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 20, 2008)

L Lawliet:


*Spoiler*: __ 








I tried my best but the picture could have been a little better.


----------



## L Lawliet (Nov 20, 2008)

The wait was no problem. 

And I love it! You did a lovely job with the crappy quality picture. xD Thank you so much.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok, I'm glad you liked it.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Could I have this transparentized please? Could It Be Resized too please. Also a 150 x 150 Avatar around The guy with black hair please


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 21, 2008)

Will do when I get home.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 21, 2008)

Red, you haven't forgotten my request? No rush, just asking.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Nov 21, 2008)

hey red can you make me a set?
just make an ava and all, you can add something if you feel like it 
i would like the guys head as the ava. Thanks.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 21, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Red, you haven't forgotten my request? No rush, just asking.


You said to do it on friday so I'll be working on it today. 


Tsukiyo said:


> hey red can you make me a set?
> just make an ava and all, you can add something if you feel like it
> i would like the guys head as the ava. Thanks.



Ok.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 21, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> You said to do it on friday so I'll be working on it today.


 
Ok....sorry for bothering you!


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 21, 2008)

Dont' worry about it. I'll have it done before I go to sleep.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Nov 21, 2008)

thanks red!!

oh and if it will look okay, can you put his name, Fang some place in the sig?
thanks


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 21, 2008)

@ Uzu:




@ Roma:




@ Tsuki:




Tell me if you want me to change the colors back.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 21, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> @ Roma:


 
Thanks, it's awesome!!!


----------



## Tsukiyo (Nov 21, 2008)

ohh thanks red 

what would it look like darker?


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 21, 2008)

No problem Roma. 

@ Tsuki:

It would look the same except the blue would be blue.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Nov 21, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> No problem Roma.
> 
> @ Tsuki:
> 
> It would look the same except *the blue would be blue.*




what do you mean by that?


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 21, 2008)

Sorry, I'm half asleep here. 

I meant to say that the blue would be black.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Nov 21, 2008)

sure i'd like that


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 21, 2008)

Nudes as payment.  

Jkjk.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 21, 2008)

Red....i just realized i had changed my stock to Nurse Yoko _again_.... and it had optional text on it.....i'll rep you again later for the troubles....


----------



## Tsukiyo (Nov 21, 2008)

thanks red!! 

i will rep ya asap, i can't atm


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 21, 2008)

You sent me that stock on a pm so I thought I was supposed to work on that. 

Send me the nurse Yoko pic again, plz. :3

@ Tsukiyo: It's ok.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 21, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Red, can i change my stock for next week? Just work with  for the last time?  I pwomises!
> 
> Text (optional): But i know in my heart it's not you...
> Border: same as current avy...


 
How about you work on this next weekend, you need a break from my nagging.....


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 21, 2008)

Lol, it's fine.

I have nothing to do but read manga and my class book, anyways. :3

I will be doing this tomorrow because of my 24 hour rule.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 21, 2008)

Ok, spreading rep around so i can rep you again.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 21, 2008)

Ok,      Roma.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 21, 2008)

I have a request for ya.



Sig - 400x130
Avatar - 125x125
Text - My username.
And a border would be noice.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 22, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> @ Uzu:



Thanks Red, you be awesome . I need to spread more then Ill rep


----------



## ~Flippy (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey, first time here. Could I please get a Kittan set?

Stock: 

I'm not good with sizes, so I will take whatever you make for avatar and sig. Would it also be possible to ask for the removal of text and timer numbers? 

Thank you so much


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 22, 2008)

Can't take the numbers or text out.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 22, 2008)

What about mah request?


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 22, 2008)

Don't bump your request.

I will get them all.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 22, 2008)

Ah, I see. Mah apologies.


----------



## ~Flippy (Nov 22, 2008)

Alright, then text and numbers is ok  thank you!


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 22, 2008)

@Ryouji Hirokura:




@Darth Nihilus:




@Roma:


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks Red. I can't rep you at the moment, but I'll credit your work.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 22, 2008)

Ok         then.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 22, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> @Roma:


 
Thanks, i'll rep/wear it soon.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 22, 2008)

Ok,          Roma.


----------



## Kek (Nov 22, 2008)

Got another KidCrona sig for ya. :3
Same dimentions as the first one you made, a different border, different effects, and if the white background is too troublesome, you can disregard my request.


----------



## ~Flippy (Nov 22, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> @Ryouji Hirokura:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks tons! Repped!


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 22, 2008)

I can certainly try.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 22, 2008)

Repped you again Red! Ryouji, off with the sig.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 22, 2008)

Ok, Roma, and yes, Turn the sig off Ryouji.


----------



## Sen (Nov 22, 2008)

Stef~  

Would you render this for me?   I'm going to put it in a spoiler-tag in my sig (I hope that's okay), so you don't have to do anything fancy to it.  I just want don't want the white background.



Thanks pek


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 22, 2008)

Will do when I'm done with the other request.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 23, 2008)

@ Kek:



Please bare with me, I'm learning how to make backgrounds slowly.

@ Sen:


----------



## Kek (Nov 23, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> @ Kek:
> 
> 
> 
> Please bare with me, I'm learning how to make backgrounds slowly.



Oh no, it looks great!


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Sen (Nov 23, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> @ Sen:



Thanks, it looks wonderful. 

Stef


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 23, 2008)

No problem, Julie.


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey 

** This request came from Hisagi's shop. Since nobody is gonna do it there I just wanna transfer it here :3 **

Request <3 :

Avy & Sig pic/stock :  (plz try to make it transparent)
Border : 1px
Text : Merry (Sexy) Christmas << Mikoto Uchiha >>
Text Size : 16 px
Size :
~ Avy : 125x125
~ Sig : whatever you want... XD

Reps and cred later <3 Sankyuu~


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 23, 2008)

I need an avatar of this pic with Gyarados' head only;


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 23, 2008)

@ Mikoto:

Don't spam my profile with your "hints" again.




@ battlerek:


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 23, 2008)

I just want a transparent set out of it with any borders (avatar: 150x150). Thank you


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 23, 2008)

Will do these two.

Give me about 5 minutes.


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 23, 2008)

Take your time man.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 23, 2008)

@ Ema Skye:


*Spoiler*: __ 




I made a lot of avatars. 










@ Dani:



Done.


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 23, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> @ Ema Skye:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks     man.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 23, 2008)

No problem, Dani.

Will do, Lloyd.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Done.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks, Red. I'll use it like, tomorrow.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 23, 2008)

No problem, Lloyd.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 23, 2008)

Stocks:
*Spoiler*: _Vampire Moka_ 



http://i36.tinypic.com/28nyts.jpg



Avy:150 x 150 
Sig: 500 x 500
Profile Pic: 150 x 150 
Borders: Regular


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 23, 2008)

What would you want me to do for the sig?


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 23, 2008)

Um....maybe try and blend it? Is the stock too much?


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 23, 2008)

The closest thing I can do is make it into a GIF.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh...is it ok if i remove 1 or 2 of the stock? so it's not so overwhelming? Then you can play around with it a bit.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 23, 2008)

Yea, do that. If I could do what you asked me to do I would gladly do it. But I can't.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 23, 2008)

You don't have to make it a GIF, it can just be one character..... I took out another image, so you don't have to blend anything....


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh, the GIF is not the problem, the problem is the whole blending thing you asked for the sig.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 23, 2008)

I removed all but one stock, so you don't have to blend.....


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 23, 2008)

I'll try my best, Roma.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 23, 2008)

Avy: 150 x 150 with a red border. 
Sig: Could you resize it and make it transparent.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## L Lawliet (Nov 23, 2008)

Moar requests. 

*Stock:* 
*Spoiler*: __ 





or



(whichever works better for you)



*Type:* Set
*Size:* 150x150 (is it possible for a 125x125 too?) av, any size you want for sig.
*Other:* I love dotted borders, so if that's possible, please add it in. Soft colours on this image would be nice too. 

Credit and rep.


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 23, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> @ Ema Skye:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you  *rep*


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 23, 2008)

You're welcome. 

@ L Lawliet: 

I can't see the picture.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 23, 2008)

Rehosting for L



or


----------



## L Lawliet (Nov 23, 2008)

Hmm, it shows fine for me. :? I'm sorry about that, thank you very much Hollow'd Heart. Does that work now? Or do I have to re-host again?


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 23, 2008)

@ Roma:




Brigade will be handling Strawhat4life's request.

I'll be doing L Lawliet's request if the sig is turned off.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 23, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> @ Roma:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Thanks, i'll wear it now and rep you later.


----------



## L Lawliet (Nov 23, 2008)

Sorry, I forgot. 

Edited post.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 23, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Thanks, i'll wear it now and rep you later.


Ok then.


L Lawliet said:


> Sorry, I forgot.
> 
> Edited post.



I'll be doing it, now.


----------



## Brigade (Nov 23, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Avy: 150 x 150 with a red border.
> Sig: Could you resize it and make it transparent.
> Thanks a lot.


 

done.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 23, 2008)

Very awesome, thanks. 

I'll rep you when I get back online.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 23, 2008)

@ L Lawliet:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Not much I could do, the whole picture was basically white.


----------



## L Lawliet (Nov 23, 2008)

You did awesome with it anyway! Thank you. 

..I can't rep yet.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 23, 2008)

It's ok, take your time.


----------



## Kiba (Nov 24, 2008)

Can you make me set anyone these images you choose which one .
1.Galliani (Milan vicepresident): ''La Liga is better than Serie A''
2.Galliani (Milan vicepresident): ''La Liga is better than Serie A''


----------



## Kiba (Nov 25, 2008)

Thank You Sora for the lovely set.<3


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Nov 25, 2008)

Sοra said:


> @ Mikoto:
> 
> Don't spam my profile with your "hints" again.
> 
> ...


Yeah about that? I'm sorry 

I promise .. I'm not gonna do that ever again. Oh BTW thanks for the set :3


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 25, 2008)

Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img56.imageshack.us/img56/6295/sakurablackangelyw9.jpg



Type: Set
Size: 150x150 for Avatar, sig - size that fits sig rules for the nubs lol.
Anything else you would like to add will go after that.
Borders I guess. Pretty effects would be nice, whatever makes it nicer I guess.

Thanks a bunch~


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 25, 2008)

Mikoto Uchiha said:


> Yeah about that? I'm sorry
> 
> I promise .. I'm not gonna do that ever again. Oh BTW thanks for the set :3


Turn your sig off.


Rain's Angel said:


> Stock:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Will do when I return from school.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Set_ 




And I Want The Words On The Pic, Still In The Sig Please


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 25, 2008)

Rain's Angel said:


> Stock:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Done.


*Spoiler*: __ 










St. Jimmy said:


> *Spoiler*: _Set_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doing now.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Nov 26, 2008)

Sοra said:


> Done.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Wow, these are awesome. Thanks a lot~


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 26, 2008)

No problem, request here anytime.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Nov 26, 2008)

Here is a long one 

can you make me a 770x193 banner?
Can you make the edges rounded?

Have the ichigo and naruto in the front, then thier hollow and kyubi form in the back, or something that looks awesome...
Put the words "The Bleach-Naruto Forums"
some place on the banner. Thanks Sora 
oh yeah, it's a GFX.

using these renders....






*Spoiler*: _you have to make these transparent_ 










btw love the name change!


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 26, 2008)

I don't do requests for other forums. Sorry.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 26, 2008)

Liking the name change Red.

Ava - 150x150
Do whatever you want for the sig, just make sure it's amazing.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Nov 26, 2008)

hey red can I work for you?


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 26, 2008)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> Liking the name change Red.
> 
> Ava - 150x150
> Do whatever you want for the sig, just make sure it's amazing.


Will do.


Tsukiyo said:


> hey red can I work for you?


I don't need any new workers, atm.


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Nov 26, 2008)

Stock: 
Avy: 150x150, dotted border. Two avatars if you please, one of each [person]
Sig: Within Limits, dotted border also, otherwise do whatever looks good to you.


Take your time~


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 26, 2008)

^Will do now.

@ Irvene Kinneas:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Sorry if you don't like the text. It was pretty empty in that spot.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 26, 2008)

Stock: 

Type: Set.
Size:Avatar 125 by 125 pixels, sig the size a non-senior member like can have.

Is this any good?


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 26, 2008)

@ Fujioka:


*Spoiler*: __ 









Hafock. said:


> Stock:
> 
> Type: Set.
> Size:Avatar 125 by 125 pixels, sig the size a non-senior member like can have.
> ...



It's perfect.

I'll start on it now.


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Nov 26, 2008)

Sοra said:


> @ Fujioka:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Awesome

I have to spread before I rep you again.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 26, 2008)

^ Sure, take your time.

@ Hafock.:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 26, 2008)

Sοra said:


> ^ Sure, take your time.
> 
> @ Hafock.:
> 
> ...



Thanks, I'm very grateful, I'll keep in mind to Rep and credit you.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 26, 2008)

No problem and thank you.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 26, 2008)

Red....oh, um Sora.

Stock:
Avy: 150 x 150 (Vamp Moka, then Normal Moka) GIF
Sig: 500 x 500 
Can you make variations as well?


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 27, 2008)

I'll try to see if I can make variations to it.

I'll get on it.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 27, 2008)

Sοra said:


> ^Will do now.
> 
> @ Irvene Kinneas:
> 
> ...


Thanks!

I don't mind the text at all. It's very nice.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 27, 2008)

You're welcome.

Glad you like it.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 27, 2008)

Sοra said:


> I'll try to see if I can make variations to it.
> 
> I'll get on it.


 
Ok...i'll rep you soon.


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 27, 2008)

150x150 avatar please.

x

Work your magic,Red. I would like a sig from that stock if possible.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 27, 2008)

@ Roma:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Something with the GIF made it look funny, I don't know whether it's the effects or something with the lighting effects I added, so I made two other avatars in case you wanted to use them.










I'll get started on yours now, Takumi.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 27, 2008)

@ Takumi:


*Spoiler*: __ 





I need to start practicing more.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 27, 2008)

Sοra said:


> @ Roma:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 
Thanks, i'll rep you soon.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 27, 2008)

You're welcome, Roma.


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 27, 2008)

Hey Red......or Sora, you think you can make a gif for me?
My imageready is crap and it messes up the image a little.

*first:* 

*Second:* 

*Third:* 


This one was made by me, but as you can see it's crappy.
Make the speed as fast as this..


----------



## Legend (Nov 27, 2008)

Hey Sora, could you make this my Avy but all i want is the Heart and the grey background



and could you resize this for a sig with just the Grey background and a custom boarder



Thanks in advance


----------



## Brigade (Nov 27, 2008)

Ill do these.


----------



## Brigade (Nov 27, 2008)

I gave you 2 choices on the avy.


*Spoiler*: _Avy's_


----------



## Legend (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks alot


----------



## Brigade (Nov 27, 2008)

No problem.


*@ ZigZag: *

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 27, 2008)

Sοra said:


> @ Takumi:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I like the sig very much. Thank you Sora


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 27, 2008)

Thank you for taking care of the requests, Brigade.

You're welcome, Takumi.


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 27, 2008)

Brigade said:


> *@ ZigZag: *
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you.


----------



## Brigade (Nov 27, 2008)

No problem. Thanks for your business.


----------



## Ina (Nov 28, 2008)

Can someone make this transparent?


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm on it, Ina.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 28, 2008)

@ Ina:


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 28, 2008)

Type: Avatar and a sig, both transparant and with a border, please.
Size: A normal signature size. The avatar 125x125, and 150x150 (for when i become a senior member XD)
Could you remove the text? (crop the image, to make it easier )


Thanks, i've been watching your work and i had the urge to request a set. 
Tell me if it wont work 

Now i finally know where Uzu gets her smexy sets from.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 28, 2008)

I need an avy of the red head at the center, preferably 120x120


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Nov 28, 2008)

I dont need much, I just want to know if i could get a GIF of this video from 4:18-4:26


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XL0uu_q2grc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 28, 2008)

Will do them when I finish some homework.


----------



## Brigade (Nov 28, 2008)

battlerek said:


> I need an avy of the red head at the center, preferably 120x120






I Я Reckless! said:


> I dont need much, I just want to know if i could get a GIF of this video from 4:18-4:26


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Nov 28, 2008)

Set


Trans it thx and leave legend killer


----------



## Brigade (Nov 28, 2008)

@ *battlerek: *



@*I Я Reckless!:*


----------



## L Lawliet (Nov 28, 2008)

*Stock: *
*Type:* Set
*Size:* 150x150 av, whatever size the sig is allowed. xD
*Other:* Can there be two avatars? One of each person. And if possible could you move the text beside each person in the sig? Dotted/lined borders would be preferable. Please and thank you. XD


----------



## Ina (Nov 28, 2008)

Sοra said:


> @ Ina:


Thank you. 

(rep when I'm out of 24)


----------



## Akainu (Nov 28, 2008)

Stock: 
Type: Set

Size: Biggest for a non-senior

Thanks dude ++ reps


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 28, 2008)

*Red, for Monday.*

Red, for Monday.

Stock:
Avy: 150 x 150 (Yoko)
Profile Pic: 150 x 150 (Shimon)
Sig: 500 x 500


----------



## Oppip (Nov 28, 2008)

Stock: 
Type: Transperent Set
Size:125X125 For avatar, any size for sig that fit's junoir limits.
Other: please make it transperent


----------



## ~Namine (Nov 28, 2008)

Type-Signature- transparency 
and a Namine Avy Please
and around that same size


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 29, 2008)

@ Kawaii Naruto-Kun:



*Waiting List*
^Vegeta^Two^
L Lawliet
Akainu
Hollow'd Heart
Oppip
~Namine


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 29, 2008)

Oh. My. God. It's even better than i imagined 
Sankyuu, i need to spread my rep before giving more to you


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 29, 2008)

No problem.

Take your time.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _^Vegeta^Two^_ 




This picture was pretty weird due to the fact that I didn't know what to do with such an bad quality pic.

Sorry if it's not what you expected.








*Waiting List*
^Vegeta^Two^
L Lawliet
Akainu
Hollow'd Heart
Oppip
~Namine


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _L Lawliet_ 











*Waiting List*
^Vegeta^Two^
L Lawliet
Akainu
Hollow'd Heart
Oppip
~Namine

I'll do the rest when I wake up tomorrow. I'm tired.


----------



## L Lawliet (Nov 29, 2008)

Oh man, it's so awesome. Thanks so much Red. :'D


----------



## Reincarnation (Nov 29, 2008)

Trans Please


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Akainu_ 










*Waiting List*
^Vegeta^Two^
L Lawliet
Akainu
Hollow'd Heart
Oppip
~Namine
Reincarnation


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 29, 2008)

400x400 sig please


----------



## Brigade (Nov 29, 2008)

*Waiting List*
^Vegeta^Two^
L Lawliet
Akainu
Reincarnation
battlerek
Hollow'd Heart
Oppip
~Namine

Red will take care of the remaining people.


@Reincarnation: 

*Spoiler*: __ 









@battlerek:


*Spoiler*: _2 versions_


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 29, 2008)

@ Roma:


*Spoiler*: __ 











@ Oppip:

That would be editing GIF's and I can't do that with my version on PS, please take that to Heero's GIF shop, they should be able to help you.

*Waiting List*
^Vegeta^Two^
L Lawliet
Akainu
Reincarnation
battlerek
Hollow'd Heart
Oppip
~Namine


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 29, 2008)

Sοra said:


> @ Roma:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 

Thanks, i'll rep when i can.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Nov 29, 2008)

Sοra said:


> *Spoiler*: _^Vegeta^Two^_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Safe
Rep coming here and on AUF


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 30, 2008)

@ ~Namine:


*Spoiler*: __ 









And with that, I'm caught up on my requests in this thread.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 30, 2008)

Brigade said:


> *Waiting List*
> ^Vegeta^Two^
> L Lawliet
> Akainu
> ...



Thank you


----------



## ~Namine (Nov 30, 2008)

Sοra said:


> @ ~Namine:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## Sine (Nov 30, 2008)

Stock: 

Type: Avatar
Size: 150x150
Border: If you could, would you make one with rounded edges, and one with a dotted border please


----------



## Brigade (Nov 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Dotted._ 










*Spoiler*: _Rounded._


----------



## Sine (Nov 30, 2008)

_Thank youu_ ever so much, Brigade


----------



## Brigade (Nov 30, 2008)

No problem


----------



## Oppip (Nov 30, 2008)

Sοra said:


> @ Oppip:
> 
> That would be editing GIF's and I can't do that with my version on PS, please take that to Heero's GIF shop, they should be able to help you.



Oh well, thanks anyways.

Edit: i got a new request it's been a day.

Type: Transperent set
Avatar:125X125
sig:Any size that fits junior limits.
Other: Please make it transperent,
Stock:

I will credit/rep when done.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 1, 2008)

Damn it, I didn't know you edited your post.

I'll do it tomorrow cause it's a little late for me to do it.


----------



## Lust (Dec 2, 2008)

do this when you can okay *Sora*? 

just need a border okay?!


----------



## Brigade (Dec 2, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _@Oppip_


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 2, 2008)

Since Donbooru isn't working for me I'll double rep anyone who makes me a Jotaro avy from there. It has to be an awesome stock tho.

Size: 150x150
Boarder: Thin Black.

Appreciate it.


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 2, 2008)

Grimmjow said:


> Since Donbooru isn't working for me I'll double rep anyone who makes me a Jotaro avy from there. It has to be an awesome stock tho.
> 
> Size: 150x150
> Boarder: Thin Black.
> ...


 
Here's the stock:


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 2, 2008)

Dani, will that work for you?

Or should I look for more?


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 2, 2008)

I can't see it. Weird.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 2, 2008)

I heard you make good avy's, so I'm here to request (duh). 
I've already cropped from the original pic. All you need to do is resize it (to 150x150) and add a dotted border. Make the dotted border the same way as my current avy is. With that same teeny amount of white inbetween the dots and the actual pic. Also, slightly round the edges.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 2, 2008)

Dark Light said:


> do this when you can okay *Sora*?
> 
> just need a border okay?!


You changed the request so I'll do it now.


Grimmjow said:


> I can't see it. Weird.


I'll just make you a batch of Avy's, ok? 


Marluxia said:


> I heard you make good sets, so I'm here to request (duh).
> 
> I've already cropped from the original pic. All you need to do is resize it (to 150x150) and add a dotted border. Make the dotted border the same way as my current avy is. With that same teeny amount of white inbetween the dots and the actual pic. And if you could, slightly round the edges.


Didn't you post this in Rainney's shop?


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 2, 2008)

Sοra said:


> Didn't you post this in Rainney's shop?



I read her post about being busy for the holidays, and realized that my request could both take a while, and that she would undoubtedly be swamped with requests when she came back. So, I decided to repost it here.


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 2, 2008)

Does Grimmjow need me to rehost the stock?


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 2, 2008)

Do that Stef and I'll rep you for every avy you make.

@HH, Post it in my VM. I'll rep you.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 2, 2008)

@ Dark:



@ Dani:

Working on it.


----------



## Brigade (Dec 2, 2008)

Marluxia said:


> I heard you make good avy's, so I'm here to request (duh).
> I've already cropped from the original pic. All you need to do is resize it (to 150x150) and add a dotted border. Make the dotted border the same way as my current avy is. With that same teeny amount of white inbetween the dots and the actual pic. Also, slightly round the edges.


 

Taking                             .


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 2, 2008)

@ Dani:


*Spoiler*: __ 

















Rep + Cred. I used the only Fanart I had.  I wasn't gonna use it anyways.


----------



## Brigade (Dec 2, 2008)

@ Marluxia 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 2, 2008)

Brigade said:


> @ Marluxia
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Great success, Brigade. Shall rep right now.


----------



## Brigade (Dec 2, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Adding to Dani's Avi batch for the lulz_


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 2, 2008)

Marly, turn your sig off.


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 2, 2008)

Dear God. Thanks guy.

Stef gets 7.
Brig gets 3
HH 1

I'm got hit with the 24 hour but I bookmarked you guys.

Appreciate it again guys.

/Manly Tears.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 2, 2008)

No problem, anything for a manly rival.

It's ok, take your time on the rep.


----------



## Brigade (Dec 2, 2008)

Enjoy them Dani. 

:manly.


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 2, 2008)

Avy and Sig, with both being transparent.  No idea what size the sig should be but I have faith in whoever makes my set.   

Edit:  I could of sworn I uncheck my sig, thanks Sora.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 2, 2008)

I'll get on this in the morning cause I'll be going to sleep soon. Ok?

Turn off your sig, btw.


----------



## Lust (Dec 3, 2008)

Sοra said:


> @ Dark:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you


----------



## Oppip (Dec 3, 2008)

Brigade said:


> *Spoiler*: _@Oppip_



Thanks brigade! *reps*


----------



## Jimin (Dec 3, 2008)

Red, can I get a vertical sig with a design from this?
Xavi rejected a massive Milan deal to stay at Barça
And a 150x150 avatar from this around her face/head with a nice background.


----------



## Sima (Dec 3, 2008)

Avy:- 125x125, a head shot of Mello.


Sig:- I need it within junior limits, with rounded edges, do any effects that you think would fit it, and a good boarder.

Heres the stock


Xavi rejected a massive Milan deal to stay at Barça


Thanks<3

Sorry to change the stock:sweat I just found a bit liked better.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 3, 2008)

@ Rockst☆r Sin:


*Spoiler*: __ 








Doing the other requests now.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 3, 2008)

@ King Lloyd:


*Spoiler*: __ 










@ Simari:

I'll get started on it now.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey Sora, is there any way to get rid of that black thing in the avatar? If its too much trouble(more than 5 mins), forget it. Rep for good work.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 3, 2008)

Good thing I saved the .PSD.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 3, 2008)

^I mean the chicken thing in the middle.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 3, 2008)

Oh, I forgot that crap.  Sorry bro.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 3, 2008)

^Sorry about the mess.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 3, 2008)

No, it was my fault.


----------



## Sima (Dec 3, 2008)

Sοra said:


> @ Simari:
> 
> I'll get started on it now.



Okay

Take your time.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 3, 2008)

^ Turn your sig off.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sima (Dec 3, 2008)

Sοra said:


> ^ Turn your sig off.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



 Thanks Sora

rep ya when I can.


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Dec 3, 2008)

Avy: One of L, one of Light. 150x150
Sig: Text, Happy Holidays.  
Make it look pretty


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 4, 2008)

Avy: 150 x 150, I don't know if its possible but could you make it a headshot of each of the Strawhat's and then have it flash in order of each member. First Luffy, then Zoro, Nami, Usopp, Sanji, Chopper and finally Robin. If you can't do that then just a standard avy is fine. 

Sig: Resize and round the edges please. 



Thanks in advance.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 4, 2008)

Fujioka said:


> Avy: One of L, one of Light. 150x150
> Sig: Text, Happy Holidays.
> Make it look pretty





StrawHat4Life said:


> Avy: 150 x 150, I don't know if its possible but could you make it a headshot of each of the Strawhat's and then have it flash in order of each member. First Luffy, then Zoro, Nami, Usopp, Sanji, Chopper and finally Robin. If you can't do that then just a standard avy is fine.
> 
> Sig: Resize and round the edges please.
> 
> ...



Will do when I return from school.

Amazing art, Strawhat4life, I love it.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 4, 2008)

Red, can they match the things you did for me before? Can I get a vertical sig with a design from this?
here
And a 150x150 avatar from this around her face/head with a nice background.
_Serenity_


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 4, 2008)

*Sig*

Size: Any
Extra: add effects and keep the same color theme (Black, red, white).

Thank you


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 4, 2008)

Sorry guys, I was busy all day with Christmas preparations and studying for tests.

I'll get these done as soon as possible.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Fujioka_ 










*Waiting List*

StrawHat4Life
King Lloyd
Ema Skye


----------



## Brigade (Dec 4, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Avy: 150 x 150, I don't know if its possible but could you make it a headshot of each of the Strawhat's and then have it flash in order of each member. First Luffy, then Zoro, Nami, Usopp, Sanji, Chopper and finally Robin. If you can't do that then just a standard avy is fine.
> 
> Sig: Resize and round the edges please.
> 
> ...


 

Here is your request.




*Spoiler*: _Standard avy's._ 






















*Waiting List*
King Lloyd
Ema Skye


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 4, 2008)

Awesome job, thanks.


----------



## Brigade (Dec 4, 2008)

No problem.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _King Lloyd_ 







Next time you should really give me one pic for a set and not space them out like that, I didn't remember how to replicate the work I did on the other sig.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 4, 2008)

@Brigade: The GIF avy is over the filesize limit. Is there any way you could get it to fit? Sorry, if not then that's fine.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 4, 2008)

He has gone to sleep, the reason it might be over the limits is because the avy is a little too long with the fade effect.

I don't think he'll be able to fix it now that he's gone to sleep. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 4, 2008)

That's cool, I can wait. Thanks once again.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 5, 2008)

Sοra said:


> *Spoiler*: _King Lloyd_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Again, any way to remove that chicken thing? I'll rep you when I can.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 5, 2008)

I'll do when I get home.

Barely noticeable when I was working on it, sorry.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 5, 2008)

Here it is. 

I'll be doing Ema Skye's now.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 5, 2008)

@ Ema Skye:


----------



## Jimin (Dec 5, 2008)

I will rep you soon Red. Thanks.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 5, 2008)

No problem, bro.


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Dec 5, 2008)

Sοra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fujioka_



Thank's Red. I'll rep 
And I'm pretty sure I asked for headshots...?


----------



## Brigade (Dec 5, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> @Brigade: The GIF avy is over the filesize limit. Is there any way you could get it to fit? Sorry, if not then that's fine.


 
Thanks for waiting.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 5, 2008)

Pic was way too small for two headshots of Light and L in 150X150 px


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 5, 2008)

Brigade said:


> Thanks for waiting.



Many thanks for adjusting it, I appreciate it. Will rep when I can.


----------



## ~Flippy (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey Red, could I please get another set:

Stock:



Size: You can decide. 

Reps when you're done. Thanks!


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 5, 2008)

Avatar please 

x
Size : 150x150


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 5, 2008)

Set for this weekend
Stock:
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://i37.tinypic.com/10glfcy.jpg



Same sizes and borders as usual please...


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 5, 2008)

Sοra said:


> @ Ema Skye:



Thank you  *rep*


----------



## Brigade (Dec 6, 2008)

Ryouji Hirokura said:


> Hey Red, could I please get another set:
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...


 


Takumi said:


> Avatar please
> 
> x
> Size : 150x150


 
I got these.



Hollow'd Heart said:


> Set for this weekend
> Stock:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


 
Red will handle yours when he gets on.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi could I have this transparentized please?


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 6, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Set for this weekend
> Stock:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





Whips♥ said:


> Hi could I have this transparentized please?



Ok, I got these.


----------



## Brigade (Dec 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Ryouji Hirokura._ 










*Spoiler*: _Takumi._


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks Sora


----------



## Brigade (Dec 6, 2008)

^ Turn off your sig above plz


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 6, 2008)

I did?     .


----------



## ~Flippy (Dec 6, 2008)

Brigade said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ryouji Hirokura._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow thanks so much! Repped!


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 6, 2008)

Uzu, this one is still showing.

It had to be done

@ Roma:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 6, 2008)

Sοra said:


> Uzu, this one is still showing.
> 
> It had to be done
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, i'll rep and cred you now and wear it today.


----------



## Brigade (Dec 6, 2008)

No problem Ryouji I hope you like it.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 6, 2008)

Oh right sorry Guys


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 6, 2008)

@ Uzu:


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 6, 2008)

Sankyuu Sora-Kun .


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 6, 2008)

No problem, Uzu.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 6, 2008)

I can always rely on you for awesome results


----------



## Sharada (Dec 6, 2008)

Hello Red :<

Gimme a simple rendered set 



I'm too busy to make it


----------



## Yumi (Dec 6, 2008)

Set please!

Sig: transparent
Text: Yumi
Size: normal sig size


----------



## Nicola (Dec 6, 2008)

I wanna request a set ^^
Never requested a set before though, so excuse me if I ask for too much... xD

Stock:

Sig: Keep it the same size please ^^
Avatar: 125x125
Hmmm... I'm not sure what would look better... making the stock transparent or making it pretty...
It doesn't matter to me I suppose.

I think that's it.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 6, 2008)

Sharada said:


> Hello Red :<
> 
> Gimme a simple rendered set
> 
> ...





Springflower_Yumi said:


> Set please!
> 
> Sig: transparent
> Text: Yumi
> Size: normal sig size





Colpetto said:


> I wanna request a set ^^
> Never requested a set before though, so excuse me if I ask for too much... xD
> 
> Stock:
> ...


Working on these now.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 6, 2008)

@ Sharada:


----------



## Sharada (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks Red 

But would you mind throwing in an avy?


----------



## Sharada (Dec 6, 2008)

+rep **


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 6, 2008)

@ Springflower_Yumi:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 6, 2008)

@ Colpetto:


----------



## Masked Avenger (Dec 6, 2008)

Oh hello there, could you please render this for me?

Gracias


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nicola (Dec 6, 2008)

Sοra said:


> @ Colpetto:



Thank you! 
+rep ^^


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 7, 2008)

I need a 140X140 Sig of the bottom left panel, and a standard sized avatar of Chrona's face on the bottom left panel as well. If possible, add in this amusing caption on the sig.

"Must...Kill...BUNNEH!"


----------



## Yumi (Dec 7, 2008)

*Thanks
+rep*


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 7, 2008)

@ Masked Avenger:


----------



## Brigade (Dec 7, 2008)

battlerek said:


> I need a 140X140 Sig of the bottom left panel, and a standard sized avatar of Chrona's face on the bottom left panel as well. If possible, add in this amusing caption on the sig.
> 
> "Must...Kill...BUNNEH!"


 

*Spoiler*: __ 





The sig would look bad at the resolutions you gave so I made it just under junior size.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 8, 2008)

Brigade said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fine by me.


----------



## Sima (Dec 8, 2008)

Avy:- Head shot of Naruto, 125x125

Sig:- Within junior limits, rounded edges, text:- Merry Christmas~, and any effects you find fitting.

Stock:- 

Thanks, and I would appreciate it if Sora did this.


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Dec 8, 2008)

One avatar of L, one of Light. Dashed border for avy and sig if you please.


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 8, 2008)

Brigade said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ryouji Hirokura._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome, thank you.


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 8, 2008)

Gif Request:
*Avatar*
Link
Size: 150x150
Length: 1:34-1:37
Border: Any

*Sig*
Link
Size: Any
Length: 0:26-0:39
Borders: Any

Thank you.


----------



## Legend (Dec 8, 2008)

Hello Sora & Comp. could you make this my Avy but take out the "Soul Eater" Part and put a dark boarder around it if possible:

And id also like this to be resized as my Sig and a Boarder around it aswell i don't really care which kind:

Thanks


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 8, 2008)

I will get these tomorrow, I was barely on NF today and was unable to check this shop periodically. I apologize for the inconvenience.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 9, 2008)

hello red 

basically i want this transparent and making good cool if u can or something 

could u also add some text J N A and underneath KoR in bigger size


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 9, 2008)

^ Will do yours too, Hibari. 


@ Simari-Chan


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Dec 9, 2008)

Yo Red why you get banned from AU
btw need a set 

Siggie
Size:400X41
Text:Kyubi
Age Of Orton
Stock:


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 9, 2008)

^ Cause your useless and retarded staff banned me on a light flame.

@ Fujioka:


----------



## Akainu (Dec 9, 2008)

Stock: 
Type: Set
Size: Biggest a non-senior member can have.

Make it transparent with a double line border around the avatar. ++rep


----------



## Sima (Dec 9, 2008)

Sοra said:


> @ Simari-Chan



Thanks, rep when I can


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 9, 2008)

@ Tara: Brigade will pm you the request.

@ Akainu: Sig off.

@ Simari-Chan: No problem.

@Legend of Q:


----------



## April (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey Red, got any time to make me a set with effects?


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 9, 2008)

Are you in a rush, April? Cause atm I have a lot of studying to do. Exams.

@ Hibari:


----------



## April (Dec 9, 2008)

Nah, I'm not, I got time. 

I'll just request. 

Avy: 150 X 150 dotted border. 

Sig: something with effects, any size would do. 

Hope you don't mind doing a SasuNaru one. 


Take your time, I don't mind.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 9, 2008)

Don't worry, April, I'll try to do this as soon as possible. 

Sig off, bad girl.


----------



## Legend (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks Red 


I know you are pretty busy and i should have asked you this before but whenever You have the time could you make this a Avy aswell: All i would like is Soul's Head

I'll Rep you A.S.A.P

EDIT: okay thanks for telling me i'll ask tomorrow


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 9, 2008)

Sorry, one request a day.


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 9, 2008)

Stock:
Avy: 150 x 150
Sig: 500 x 500
Could you transparent everyone but Nia, Shimon, Boota and yoko, then work a background in? Take your time, since you've got exams....


----------



## April (Dec 9, 2008)

lol sorry, Red. did it. 

And thanks.


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Dec 9, 2008)

Sοra said:


> @ Fujioka:



Thanks alot. Rep when I can


----------



## Brigade (Dec 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Ema Skye._ 









*Spoiler*: _The sig timeframes were a bit too long, and the sig came out to about roughly 4mb after removing unnesscessary frames so please use it at your own risk._


----------



## Totitos (Dec 9, 2008)

*A MANLY RIVAL APPEARS*

*Avy*
Link removed
Border: dotted
Text: none
Other: focus othe blue mecha, add some cool effects.

* Sig*
Link removed
Border:dotted
Text: Soulgain
Color theme: something that goes well with the mech's color
Other: add some cool effects

Thanks in advance. Pretty please


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 9, 2008)

Brigade said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ema Skye._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you Brigade  *rep*


----------



## Akainu (Dec 9, 2008)

Sοra said:


> @ Akainu: Sig off.


 
My b. 

10


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 10, 2008)

Avy: 150 x 150 
Sig: Transparent and resize it to fit within limits. 

Thanks.


----------



## Legend (Dec 10, 2008)

Okay I have a request: could you make this a Avy: All i would like is Soul's Head

Do it whenever you have the time


----------



## Jimin (Dec 10, 2008)

STOCK IS NSFW, but not 18+.

Stock: 

Either one is fine but if you use the top one, please just use the face of the top left woman and not include the other one at all.
Type: Ava
Size: 150x150
Other : Make it pretty.

Stock: 

Use whichever one that would be more HQ.
Type: Sig
Size: Whatever
Other : Make it smexy.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 10, 2008)

Ok, I'll get these done now.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 10, 2008)

@ April:






You like?


----------



## Outlandish (Dec 10, 2008)

greetings red ribbon army 

i would like a set to go with a name change if that's not to much trouble fellas. 

Link : So, it seems Di Maria is going to be next Real Madrid player.

Avy
Boarder : black boarder 
text : none
other: some effects but just i think it's fine already just needs a boarder/touch up.


Link : So, it seems Di Maria is going to be next Real Madrid player.

Sig
Boarder : eccentric boarder 
Text : outlandish in some cool hip hop text, white if possible. 
Effects: i'll leave that to you.
cut around: could you cut around the top three guys so it matches the forum background instead of having a waste of white mass looks ugly.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 10, 2008)

@ Lahore: Will do.

@ Q:


----------



## Outlandish (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks sora, i'll come back next week to check =D


----------



## Legend (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks Red, Now my Set is complete


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 10, 2008)

@Brigade, I deleted my last request sorry.

I just want an avy. (bottom part) (Not transparent)
Nanashii

Boarder: Thin Black.

Rep as always.


----------



## Brigade (Dec 10, 2008)

I got you covered Dani.


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 10, 2008)

Outstanding Brigade.


----------



## Brigade (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 10, 2008)

Outstanding Brigade.

I got hit with the 24 hour. I'll rep tonight.


----------



## Brigade (Dec 10, 2008)

No need to rush man.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 10, 2008)

@ Akainu: You still have your sig on. Skipping yours until you fix that.

@ Roma:


----------



## April (Dec 10, 2008)

Sοra said:


> @ April:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it. pek

Awesome, Red! Thanks.


----------



## Brigade (Dec 10, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Avy: 150 x 150
> Sig: Transparent and resize it to fit within limits.
> 
> Thanks.


 

*Spoiler*: _@ StrawHat4Life._


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 10, 2008)

Sοra said:


> @ Akainu: You still have your sig on. Skipping yours until you fix that.
> 
> @ Roma:


 
Thanks, it's beautiful! I'll rep you soon and wear it on Friday, k?


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 10, 2008)

Ok, I was worried cause it was my first time making Backgrounds in that way. 

I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 10, 2008)

Sοra said:


> Ok, I was worried cause it was my first time making Backgrounds in that way.
> 
> I'm glad you like it.


 
I'm wearing it tomorrow...next time no trans, just make it purty...it'll be some Yoko from the artbook.....

I can't rep you yet  Will a hug do for now?


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 10, 2008)

It's ok, take your time with the rep.  And yes that would suffice for now.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 10, 2008)

@ Toti:


----------



## Totitos (Dec 10, 2008)

FUCK YEAR SOULGAIN 

Muchas gracias Masaru olnarefthumbs:


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 10, 2008)

De Nada, Pizza. :manlythumbs:


----------



## Kiba (Dec 10, 2008)

Sora can make me a set with effects with this pic. 

Stock:Holly Marie Combs

edit:changed stock


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 10, 2008)

Brigade said:


> *Spoiler*: _@ StrawHat4Life._



Thanks Brigade. Will rep when I can.


----------



## Monark (Dec 10, 2008)

Just a render today.


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h27/neurachem22/fa569cdd8bbc2add826012cfa865d071.jpg




no resize, just cut. 

and feel free to use it yourself as well when you're done 

thanks


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 11, 2008)

Could I have this tranprarentized please?

 Also resized to fit a Signature 

Thanks


----------



## Sharada (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh Red 

Gimme a set. Rendered and re-sized


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 11, 2008)

I'd like an avatar of Kizaru(the yellow one) Showing his smug face and his shining hand and if possible resize the pic to make it look better on the sig, please.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 11, 2008)

@ Lloyd:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 11, 2008)

@ Lahore:


----------



## Jimin (Dec 11, 2008)

Epic set is epic. Using now.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 11, 2008)

^ Glad you like it.

@ Kiba:



Sorry if I changed it too much.


----------



## Sima (Dec 11, 2008)

Avy:- I need a head shot, a pretty good bored around it, 125x125

Sig:- within junior limits, and make it transparent.


----------



## Sima (Dec 12, 2008)

Uhm, sorry for the double post...but is there something wrong with my request? is it against the rules...? sorry if it is.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 12, 2008)

Nothing wrong with it. I'll be doing it, don't worry.


----------



## Sima (Dec 12, 2008)

Oh, Okay

I was just making sure it wasn't too showy or anything

Thanks Sora~


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 12, 2008)

Stock for this coming Thursday, no rush:
Same dimensions and stuff. Just get rid of the text "REN" and make it pretty....variations as well?​


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 12, 2008)

@ Malmsey:


----------



## Monark (Dec 12, 2008)

@Red

fabulous. many thanks, friend.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 12, 2008)

@ Whips:


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Ada_ 




Damn you, Ada and your tricky renders.


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi Red~ 

[Stock]
Avy: Either of his face or the gun, but I think his face is a little too blurry. Dotted border.
Sig: Within my limits. Dotted border also.


I still owe you another rep, so when I can I will.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 13, 2008)

Avatar: 

Could you cut out the panels from the left so only his face on the right panel is intact, put it at 150x150 or whatever the max size is for a senior member, and clean it up a little?

Sig: 

Make sure it looks smooth with no grainy-ness, Make it the appropriate size so it fits the signature limits and so I can put some lyrics under it, and maybe add a little effect or two to make it seem badass. Sodom deserves to have a badass picture 

Rep will be given in advance to whoever takes on the task.


----------



## Sharada (Dec 13, 2008)

Sοra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ada_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wanted to challenge you 

But I'll rep you when I can :3


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 13, 2008)

@ Battlerek:


*Spoiler*: __ 









@ Simari-Chan:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sharada (Dec 13, 2008)

Sοra said:


> @ Simari-Chan:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Wait a second, is that allowed?


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 13, 2008)

I think so, I've seen it been used before which is why I didn't say anything.

@ Simari-Chan: Run it by Dirty Harry just in case.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 13, 2008)

@ Roma:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 13, 2008)

Sοra said:


> @ Roma:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


 
Thanks, i'll RCR soon.... Just so you know...if you need stock just ask.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 13, 2008)

I'll keep that in mind, Roma. 

@ Fujioka:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Dec 13, 2008)

Sοra said:


> @ Fujioka:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks Red  Like I said rep when I can, I still owe you another one.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 13, 2008)

@ Painkiller:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 13, 2008)

Sοra said:


> @ Whips:



Your freakin' awesome Sora. Thanks!


----------



## Sima (Dec 13, 2008)

Sοra said:


> @ Simari-Chan:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks Sora, I still owe you a few reps, I'll rep you when I can.



Sharada said:


> Wait a second, is that allowed?



 Well I have seen alot worse sets on here, so I don't see why it wouldn't be.


----------



## Sima (Dec 13, 2008)

Okay, I talked with Dirty Harry about it, and he said the only that was breaking any kind of rule is that the sig picture was a bit too big by a few pixels, so Sora, can you make the sig a tiny bit smaller?


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 13, 2008)

Ok, will do in a bit.


----------



## Sima (Dec 13, 2008)

Kay, thanks, sorry for bothering you so much


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 13, 2008)

Sοra said:


> @ Painkiller:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Too epic for words.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 13, 2008)

^ Glad you like it.

@ Simari:


----------



## Sima (Dec 13, 2008)

Sοra said:


> @ Simari:



Perfect, thanks so much.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 13, 2008)

No problem.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 13, 2008)

STOCK IS NSFW, but not 18+.

Stock: So yeah
So yeah
Can I get two? Include boobage for the first pic. If I can only have one, use the second picture please.
Type: Ava
Size: 150x150
Other : Make it pretty.

Stock: So yeah
Type: Sig
Size: Whatever
Other : Make it smexy.


----------



## ~Flippy (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey there! Set please  

For this one...I dont know what to ask for since the picture is vertically long. So, I will just ask to 'make it work' for my sig if possible...not to big, but not too small. So, do what you think is best- but keep the cleavage and chest included please XD

Size: I'm not good with pixels. Whatever works. 

Stock:



Thank you!


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 14, 2008)

@ Lloyd:




Working on Ryouji's now.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 14, 2008)

@ Ryouji:


----------



## Jimin (Dec 14, 2008)

Should work. Sig pic. Should go well with bottom avatar.

A class dragon


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Dec 15, 2008)

Set
''Guardiola could become the Alex Ferguson of La Liga''


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 15, 2008)

^ Will do.

@ King Lloyd:


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 15, 2008)

@^Vegeta^Two^:


----------



## Jimin (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks, Red. Gonna use now.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 15, 2008)

Sig: Could you make the main image transparent and resize it within limits please, thanks.


----------



## ~Namine (Dec 15, 2008)

Transparency please!


----------



## ~Flippy (Dec 16, 2008)

Sοra said:


> @ Ryouji:



Thank you so much!


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 16, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Sig: Could you make the main image transparent and resize it within limits please, thanks.





~Namine said:


> Transparency please!




I'll take these, Sora.


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 16, 2008)

*StrawHat4Life*



*~Namine*


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you, Takumi. 

Exams aren't giving me much PS time. 

@ Ryouji:

Sig off.


----------



## Masked Avenger (Dec 16, 2008)

Hello

Can you make me a set with any of the following...


*Spoiler*: __ 













Avatar & Sig
Size: Something reasonable, not too big.

I just want the guy with brown hair really, so if you could cut out the others that would be super. Feel free to mix it up using a different poster for the ava and one for the sig if it is to your liking. Its from the movie Wonderful Days in case you are interested or could find better stock. I like the second one best.

One last tiny request, if you completely render them, could I please have those as well? gracias


----------



## ~Namine (Dec 16, 2008)

Takumi said:


> *StrawHat4Life*
> 
> 
> 
> *~Namine*



Thank you


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 16, 2008)

@ Masked Avenger:

I didn't know what you wanted so I made a set out of the second pic.


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 16, 2008)

Sora:


Avy: Yoko
Profile Pic: Shimon

Borders: Normal....no dots this time.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 16, 2008)

Will do tomorrow when I come back from exams.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 17, 2008)

Takumi said:


> *StrawHat4Life*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks, I appreciate it.


----------



## Kiba (Dec 17, 2008)

Sοra said:


> ^ Glad you like it.
> 
> @ Kiba:
> 
> ...




Thank you sora, i forgot i requested here  no the colors are great.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 17, 2008)

Transparency please


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 17, 2008)

@ Roma:

Sorry for taking so long, my mind died. ;~;


*Spoiler*: __ 





I could take the text our if you want. 




Doing yours, Whippy. pek


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 17, 2008)

@ Whippy:


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 17, 2008)

Kiba said:


> Thank you sora, i forgot i requested here  no the colors are great.



I'm glad you're satisfied.  Come again.


----------



## Nicola (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi again 
I'd like to request another set please 



Avatar - 125x125
oh and for the border, I'd like it like your av has it... dashed or whatever xD
Signature - resize so it fits for a normal member ^^

Thank you! 

Edit: oops, I'd like it transparent btw xD


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 17, 2008)

Sοra said:


> @ Roma:
> 
> Sorry for taking so long, my mind died. ;~;
> 
> ...


Thanks, i'll rep you, and wear it on the 24th.


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 17, 2008)

Colpetto said:


> Hi again
> I'd like to request another set please
> 
> 
> ...



Can I have this, Sora?


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 17, 2008)

Don't ask, Takumi. 

If you want it and it isn't claimed than you can do it.


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 17, 2008)

Cool 
*Colpetto*


----------



## Nicola (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh yay, thank you! ^^
+rep


----------



## April (Dec 17, 2008)

Stefano. 

Make me a set plz? 



Effects: Make it christmasy. 

Avy: 150 X 150 dotted border

Sig: any size with christmas effects.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 17, 2008)

Latina said:


> Stefano.
> 
> Make me a set plz?
> 
> ...



pek April.

I'll do my best.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Dec 18, 2008)

Sοra said:


> @^Vegeta^Two^:




thx
repping u in 24 hours


----------



## April (Dec 18, 2008)

^
Turn off your sig.



Sοra said:


> pek April.
> 
> I'll do my best.



Thanks.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 18, 2008)

Sοra said:


> @ Whippy:



Thank you Sexy Sora.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 18, 2008)

@ Latina:

Thank you for enforcing my rules, sexy.


----------



## April (Dec 18, 2008)

^
I love it!  

Thanks!


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 18, 2008)

Feliz Navidad, April. 

I'm glad you like it.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 19, 2008)

Avy: Senior size 

Sig: Please resize and add whatever border or effect you think would be cool.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 19, 2008)

@Strawhat4life:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Dec 19, 2008)

Hmm I'll request <3

Stock : 
Type : Set
Size : both for non-senior size
Text : Claire is the HELL GIRL of NF
Font : you choose 
Border : double border, dotted

Any effects that you'd wish to add are welcome :3 

Thanks, dude :3
take your time


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 19, 2008)

Sοra said:


> @Strawhat4life:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you Sora, much appreciated.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 19, 2008)

@ Mikoto:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Dec 19, 2008)

Sοra said:


> @ Mikoto:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Thanks Sora, really appreciate it


----------



## Tsukiyo (Dec 19, 2008)

hey could you render this for me?


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 19, 2008)

Stock: 

Type: Set.
Size: Senior member size.
Anything else you would like to add will go after that.


----------



## Sima (Dec 19, 2008)

I got another request.

Avy:- Head Shot of Sakura, 125x125

Sig:- make it transparent...and had a few effects to make look pretty, I need it within junior limits.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 19, 2008)

Tsukiyo said:


> hey could you render this for me?


Got it.


Shin_Yagami said:


> Stock:
> 
> Type: Set.
> Size: Senior member size.
> Anything else you would like to add will go after that.


Sig off.


Simari-Chan said:


> I got another request.
> 
> Avy:- Head Shot of Sakura, 125x125
> 
> Sig:- make it transparent...and had a few effects to make look pretty, I need it within junior limits.



Got it.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Dec 19, 2008)

thanks red!


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 19, 2008)

@ Tsukiyo:


----------



## Brigade (Dec 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _@ Simari-chan._


----------



## Tsukiyo (Dec 19, 2008)

wow thanks red!


----------



## Sima (Dec 19, 2008)

Brigade said:


> *Spoiler*: _@ Simari-chan._



Thanks Brigade

rep when I can.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 19, 2008)

Stock: 

Type: Set.
Size: Senior member size.
Anything else you would like to add will go after that.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 19, 2008)

Don't repost your request.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 19, 2008)

Sοra said:


> Don't repost your request.



Sorry about that but I did it wrong the time before so that's why.Still not really used to this.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 19, 2008)

No worries.

Your set:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 19, 2008)

Sοra said:


> No worries.
> 
> Your set:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks a lot, both for the set and your patience


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 19, 2008)

For January 5th....

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://i43.tinypic.com/ixytna.jpg


 Trans out everyone except, the ones like last time, then do a background....
Borders: Normal, like the one i have now.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 19, 2008)

So....Yoko, Nia and Simon?


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 19, 2008)

Yes....but don't start on it until the 4th of January, so you can celebrate the hols with your family.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 20, 2008)

hey red am back again basically i got a quite simple request but i need to pm it 2 u just incase its for that secret santa thing if thats ok


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 20, 2008)

^ I gotcha Adrian.


----------



## Totitos (Dec 20, 2008)

Masaru, podrias hacerme un favor *

Avy
*stock*:*predictions
Border: dotted
Theme Color: red
Other: focus on his face

* Sig*



Muchas gracias


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 20, 2008)

Ok I pm'd you the request, Adrian.  I can't believe you got to be the secret santa to that person. 

Working on yours now, Toti. :manlythumbs:


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 20, 2008)

This, sig only please and transparent


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 20, 2008)

@ Toti:


*Spoiler*: __ 










Working on yours now, Squid.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 20, 2008)

@ Squid:


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks  
Will rep later.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 20, 2008)

No problem and take your time.


----------



## Reincarnation (Dec 20, 2008)

can i get a dotted boader for these please ???


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 20, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> can i get a dotted boader for these please ???


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 21, 2008)

Could I have this Trans'd please?


Keep the Fluffball and the flying cat please


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 21, 2008)

Whips♥ said:


> Could I have this Trans'd please?
> 
> 
> Keep the Fluffball and the flying cat please



I'll have this too.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 21, 2008)

Taa Takumi


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 21, 2008)




----------



## Kelsey (Dec 21, 2008)

YOUR AWESOME  

*Rep and Cred*


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 21, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 21, 2008)

No Problem


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 21, 2008)

back again  the Slam Dunk FC will help you get 1k posts squid was only the 1st!!

but yeah sig avatar transparency or what ever i dont mind


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 21, 2008)

Will do bro.


----------



## Totitos (Dec 21, 2008)

Sοra said:


> @ Toti:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Fuckin neat, gracias . olnarefthumbs


----------



## Kek (Dec 21, 2008)

EMERGENCY AVY AND RESIZE. GO!


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 21, 2008)

@ Hibari:


*Spoiler*: __ 








@ Kek:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kek (Dec 21, 2008)

Thank you Red.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 21, 2008)

No problem, anytime.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 21, 2008)

ty mang <3


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 21, 2008)

No problem, Adrian.


----------



## Kobe (Dec 21, 2008)

With Hibari's recommendation I request sig and ava if you please


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 21, 2008)

Adrian's getting me these requests?  I have to to thank that man. :manly

Will do yours now.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 21, 2008)

@ Janissary:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kobe (Dec 21, 2008)

Aww thank you so much man , you are the best


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 21, 2008)

Oh shit, sorry man.

Let me resize that avy for you.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 21, 2008)

Sorry for the little mix up, use this one.


----------



## Kobe (Dec 22, 2008)

Sora I have another request from you if you don't mind 

Would you please do this set for me


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 22, 2008)

Turn your sig off and I'll get to it in a bit.


----------



## Sima (Dec 22, 2008)

Requesttt~

Avy:- a head shot of Riku, 125x125

Sig:- The corners rounded, and any effects you see fit, make it within junior limits please.

Stock:- 

sorry for changing the stock, found a better pic.

Thanks again~


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 22, 2008)

Janissary:


*Spoiler*: __ 








Simari-Chan:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## GAR Kamina (Dec 23, 2008)

Avy:- 150x150

Sig:- Transparent

Stock:-
Do me please 

 Edit: lol janissary why did you do my request I can do it my own , besides our avy size is different


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 23, 2008)

GAR Kamina said:


> Avy:- 150x150
> 
> Sig:- Transparent
> 
> ...



I got you. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## GAR Kamina (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks *Takumi *

+rep and credit I will :xzaru


----------



## April (Dec 23, 2008)

Stef. 

Asking for a set, or just an avy, since I love your stuff. 

Avy: 150 X 150 dotted border

Sig: any size, dotted, with effects. 

Stock:


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 23, 2008)

I'll try my best, April. 

I'll try to make it worthy of you.


----------



## April (Dec 23, 2008)

Your sets are awesome anyways. 

You always know what I like.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 23, 2008)

Here you go.


----------



## April (Dec 23, 2008)

Thats awesome.  Thanks Stef. pek

Will rep you, gotta spread. D:


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 23, 2008)

No problem, April. pek

It's ok, take your time. :3


----------



## Jimin (Dec 23, 2008)

STOCK IS NSFW, but not 18+.

Stock: 2chan pics
Type: Ava
Size: 150x150
Other : Make it pretty.

Stock: 2chan pics
Type: Sig
Size: Whatever
Other : Make it smexy.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 23, 2008)

Trans This Please, I Need It For A Smiley


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 23, 2008)

*@ St. Jimmy*


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 23, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> STOCK IS NSFW, but not 18+.
> 
> Stock: Here's a tier of characters for use in OBD.
> Type: Ava
> ...



Will do.


----------



## Legend (Dec 24, 2008)

Hello Stef & Company

could you make me a Set with this:


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 24, 2008)

^I'll do it       .


----------



## Legend (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks Taku i love it


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 24, 2008)

No problem, glad you love it.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 24, 2008)

Could I have this Trans'd Please 



Just keep Naruto and the santa bag/present please


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm on it.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 24, 2008)

Awesome Takumi is Awesome


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 24, 2008)

Sankyuu I shall cred + Rep Now


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 24, 2008)

You're welcome


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks Takumi


----------



## Kek (Dec 24, 2008)

Resize to 150 by 150.
A simple orange border.
Could you make the words "I miss you" more visible?


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 24, 2008)

^ Got it.

I'll be doing and posting the requests I've taken tomorrow morning.  I have no time to work on them today.


----------



## Kek (Dec 24, 2008)

No prob, take your time.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 25, 2008)

@ King Lloyd:

Sorry for the long wait, you can't blame me, Christmas time. 


*Spoiler*: __ 










Doing Kek's now.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 25, 2008)

^Awesome. I'll use it after this one.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 25, 2008)

No problem.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 25, 2008)

@ Kek:

Is this good?


----------



## Kek (Dec 25, 2008)

Thats PERFECT.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 25, 2008)

Avy: 150 x 150

Sig: Please resize and add any effects you think would make it look nice. No preferences really. 

Thanks.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 25, 2008)

@ Kek: Glad you like it. 

@ Strawhat4life:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 25, 2008)

Sοra said:


> @ Strawhat4life:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks I'll use this one after my current set. Will rep when I can.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 26, 2008)

Ok, take your time.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 26, 2008)

I need a 130X130 Avatar of Viral's face at the first pic, and a transparent sig of Viral at the next pic


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 26, 2008)

^ I got you   .


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 26, 2008)




----------



## Beyond Birthday (Dec 26, 2008)

Avi: 150x150, dotted border
Sig: Within limits, dotted border also

Take your time <3


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 26, 2008)

^         Got it.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 26, 2008)

@ Fuji:


*Spoiler*: __ 








I have no idea why a non-senior member needs a 150X150 avatar. All it does it mess up the dotted border. I made two versions so my work wouldn't look all squished when you used it.


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Dec 26, 2008)

Oh, you're too sweet. 

Thanks lots, rep when I can and I think I still owe you one


----------



## ~Flippy (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi! May I ask for a new set? 

Stock:


Not much special; just some purple shading around Tsukasa (but not on her), and clipping out of the upper part of the image to make it more rectangular lengthwise. For the avatar, use the upper chest to the top of the head, whichever makes an even square. 

Size: Senior. Im not sure about pixels so whatever works :3

Thank you so much!


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 27, 2008)

I'll do it           .


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 27, 2008)

@ Ryouji:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ~Flippy (Dec 27, 2008)

Sοra said:


> @ Ryouji:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



nice, thank you very much!


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 27, 2008)

No problem.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Dec 27, 2008)

*Link Removed*

hey red, can you get rid of this outline please.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 27, 2008)

Done.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Dec 27, 2008)

thanks!
red your the best!


----------



## Kek (Dec 27, 2008)

Hey Red, do you do those shildeshow avatars? Like if you took these three:


And made one avatar that was a slideshow of them?


----------



## Tsukiyo (Dec 27, 2008)

hang on red it's it's not a transperancy...


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 27, 2008)

Doing it now, Kek.

@ Tsuki:

Sorry, I forgot to take out the black layer.


----------



## April (Dec 27, 2008)

Stef, make me a set plz? 

Sig: effects, any size
Avy: 150 X 150 dotted, same as sig.

Stock:


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 27, 2008)

^ No worries, I'll have it done. 

I'll work on them now.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 27, 2008)

@ Kek:



Working on yours now, April.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 28, 2008)

@ April:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kek (Dec 28, 2008)

Sοra said:


> @ Kek:
> 
> 
> 
> Working on yours now, April.



Thanks again!

must spread rep


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 28, 2008)

No problem, Kek. Take your time.


----------



## April (Dec 28, 2008)

Sοra said:


> @ April:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



God, its like you're in my head or something. I love it! pek Thanks Stef.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 28, 2008)

Awww.  No problem, April.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 28, 2008)

STOCK IS NSFW, but not 18+.

Stock: OroKure 
Type: Ava
Size: 150x150
Other : Make it pretty.

Stock: OroKure 
Type: Sig
Size: Whatever
Other : Make it smexy.


----------



## ~Namine (Dec 29, 2008)

Size: IN limits 
Type: transparency anud can you put "Burst angel JO" On it in some cool writeing please!?!


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 30, 2008)

~Namine said:


> Size: IN limits
> Type: transparency anud can you put "Burst angel JO" On it in some cool writeing please!?!



Got this   .


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 30, 2008)

^ Thanks, Taku. 

@ King Lloyd:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 30, 2008)

Glad I could help. 
@~Namine

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ~Namine (Dec 30, 2008)

Thank you sooo much


----------



## Kek (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey Red. 

I'd like a set made, with the first pic on the left, the second on the right (both resized to fit of course) and a space in the middle with 

Kid
x
Crona​


----------



## Jimin (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanx, Red. I'll rep you when I can.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok, Kek, I'll do that now.

Wait, don't you mean a sig? I made those sets so you should have an avatar for them already.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 30, 2008)

STOCK IS NSFW, but not 18+.

Stock: *Stock*
*Stock*
Type: Ava
Size: 150x150
Other : Make it pretty.
If I could have two, that would be sweet but I have no problem settling for just the top one.

Stock: *Stock*
Type: Sig
Size: Whatever
Other : Make it smexy.


----------



## Cooli (Dec 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 














Type: Avatar
Size: 150x150

Basically, i want the first 4 to move in that order. I added the orginal pic so you could be creative/make the avy better than what i did


----------



## Kek (Dec 31, 2008)

Sοra said:


> Ok, Kek, I'll do that now.
> 
> Wait, don't you mean a sig? I made those sets so you should have an avatar for them already.



Yea, a sig. I use the words interchangably sometimes.


----------



## Monark (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey, Red. 
I'm gonna make it easy for you. Make me something cool with this tag-wise, and I'll be your friend forever.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 31, 2008)

Ok, I woke up so I'm working now. 

@ Kek:


----------



## Kek (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks again Red.


----------



## Legend (Dec 31, 2008)

Hello Stef & Company

could you make me a Set with this:


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 31, 2008)

@ King Lloyd:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 31, 2008)

@ Cooli:


----------



## Cooli (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks Sora


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 31, 2008)

No problem.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 31, 2008)

Awesome stuff, Red.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 31, 2008)

@ Malmsey:


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## Romanticide (Dec 31, 2008)

I've repped you Sora.  Did you get my pm?


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 1, 2009)

Working on the next ones now.

Roma, I usually get tons a pms daily so I might have deleted yours so please post the request here.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 1, 2009)

@ LEGEND OF Q:


*Spoiler*: __ 










@ St. Jimmy:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 1, 2009)

I just wanted to change my stock to this: and have it be colorful.  Same Sizes please. Dotted border.


----------



## Sima (Jan 1, 2009)

I got a request for you Sora~

Avy:- 125x125, head shot of Ino

Sig:- add any effects you see fit, and make the edges rounded please. I need it within junior limits.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 1, 2009)

Lloyd, I like that you use my shop for your sets, but I just made you a set. The 1 request per day rule may give you the right to post requests, but don't you think that you should at least wear sets for more than 1 day? 

As a matter of fact, I'm changing it to a 3 day grace period in between requests from now on, school will be starting soon and I might not have much time for too much requests.

Sorry, request denied for now.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 1, 2009)

^OK, sure. I have no problem with that. I'll just post it at a later time.


----------



## Legend (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks Stef i'll rep you ASAP.


----------



## wes (Jan 1, 2009)

could i get a set please?





il pay with reps & credit ofc
one of these 3 pics wil do preferably the first 1 tho
can i get the text David Villa inside of it


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jan 1, 2009)

hey red can you make me a transperancy?

Stock: 

And make Nora's (one in the front) head my ava.

also i don't know if you can do this, but can you remove the wording?
if not can you just try to remove the "Last Chronicle of the Devildom" out it's the yellow stuff.

Thank you.


----------



## Cooli (Jan 2, 2009)

Sig+avy

within Senior size limits

transparency, and add any effects/changes you think will make it look better


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 2, 2009)

Ok time to make these requests.


*Spoiler*: _Roma_


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 2, 2009)

Sοra said:


> Ok time to make these requests.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Roma_


 
Thanks Sora!


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Jan 2, 2009)

I'd like a GIF request, Red 

Avy: X
:14 - :17 for the avy

Sig: X
1:50-2:00

Just do whatever you want with them. Take your time, if you dont get to it, it's fine.
If you have any problem with it, just tell me.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 2, 2009)

^ Will do.


*Spoiler*: _ Simari-Chan_


----------



## Sima (Jan 2, 2009)

Sοra said:


> ^ Will do.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ Simari-Chan_



Thanks Sora~ you did a great job


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 2, 2009)

ohh, what a prick ;[

he asked me to take off some text from the pic and i did it, and he asked me to make his set at my FC and on pm as well, and still he requests to another shop too? ;[

maybe he didn't know about it, but shouldn't he realise at least that it's not cute to have people work for you then pick the result you like better? ;[

I won't do the set for him anymore even if he's an old friend of mine, and i recommend you to do the same ;[

thanks for telling me dear <3


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 2, 2009)

I wasn't going to do it cause I saw it in your shop. 

No problem, Yuki, I don't like it when people do that, it takes us time to do the things we do. <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 2, 2009)

yeah, and i hate when people doesn't appreciate other's work -___-

not refering to me only but others too, obviously ;[
I know myself what that means . I had a period when i always had 10 sets + to do and that would take a few hours .

I even refused some people that used to request at me and at another shops too.

You know, i strongly disagree this thing: it's forbidden to request a set from the same stock at different shops, but still, it isn't forbidden when people request at 3,4 shops at a time witfh DIFFERENT pics, but still picking after that the one they prefer the most .
That should be forbidden too, don't you agree?


----------



## Cooli (Jan 2, 2009)

i was going to use them both fyi 

Im not that heartlees


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 2, 2009)

^ It still doesn't make it right at all.

I agree completely, I haven't ran into that problem too much except with two people who have requested here, you might know one of them.

It's not like I'm trying to be mean or anything, I just don't like being compared like that. :< I barely have time to make so much requests now that school is starting again, so it's not very nice when they don't use the set I made cause they have a better one. ;____;


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 2, 2009)

Sοra said:


> ^ It still doesn't make it right at all.
> 
> I agree completely, I haven't ran into that problem too much except with two people who have requested here, you might know one of them.
> 
> It's not like I'm trying to be mean or anything, I just don't like being compared like that. :< I barely have time to make so much requests now that school is starting again, so it's not very nice when they don't use the set I made cause they have a better one. ;____;



wow, don't consider yourself MEAN, you're totally understandable, because i feel the same.

Not all my sets are brilliant dear
So yeah, we should use the "use it or leave it" thing.

If they don't like it, or use it for one day, we should put the pics at giveaways claiming it as our work and being credited, right?


----------



## Cooli (Jan 2, 2009)

So wanting to have different versions of the same pic is bad even though im going to use them both? 

And i wasnt comparing. Im not a critic, and i dont really care who does the best job. I just wanted different versions

And just as Emily just said its "take it or leave" so asking the same person to do it again a different way is out of the question


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 2, 2009)

^ Why not ask for variations from the same shop? We do that kind of stuff so as to not cause problems like these.

I would put them in giveaways, but we would most likely get complaints from the requester asking why we gave away their set, sometimes I don't feel like dealing with that sorta stuff.


----------



## Cooli (Jan 2, 2009)

Well that, i didnt know, and i didnt want to trouble Emi anymore because she already said she didnt feel like working with backgrounds atm


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 2, 2009)

Cooli said:


> Well that, i didnt know, and i didnt want to trouble Emi anymore because she already said she didnt feel like working with backgrounds atm



i said i don't want that now, but considering you were on the waiting list *have to do 2 guys's sets before yours*, i would do it at one time anyway 


And Sora, they have no reason to complain about? In the end a picture can be used or found by any member of this fc, i can't go and bitch because i saw someone else wearing an avatar from the same pic as mine, can i? :3


----------



## wes (Jan 2, 2009)

i dont wanna be rude or anything but is my request for a ava & sig accepted?
because this is getting confusing now lol


----------



## Cooli (Jan 2, 2009)

Well you made it sound like it was really hard to do 

Anywho, in light on recent info i'll change my request in Emi's shop and give Sora a different pic to work on


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 2, 2009)

Making BG's is not easy, Kenshin. We try our best though.  I'll wait for that other request then.



Kamishiro Yuki said:


> And Sora, they have no reason to complain about? In the end a picture can be used or found by any member of this shop, i can't go and bitch because i saw someone else wearing an avatar from the same pic as mine, can i? :3


True true.  No one can complain.


SoLuTioN said:


> i dont wanna be rude or anything but is my request for a ava & sig accepted?
> because this is getting confusing now lol



Not rude at all, I'm working on yours right now.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 2, 2009)

Cooli said:


> Well you made it sound like it was really hard to do
> 
> Anywho, in light on recent info i'll change my request in Emi's shop and give Sora a different pic to work on



you better do that 



Also, Sora love, i'm so happy when i see artists teaming up and their solidarity 

/discussion ended, have a nice day ladies pek
Kami loves you XD


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 2, 2009)

Aww, that makes me happy too. <333 

Well back to our shops.


----------



## Cooli (Jan 2, 2009)

Same thing i asked for on the other one, and if possible, could you get rid of those little specs?

Different variations would also be appreciated


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _SoLuTioN_


----------



## wes (Jan 2, 2009)

thanks i like it


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 2, 2009)

No problem.


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 2, 2009)

Sora, can you make me a 500 x 500 version of the sig for later? I'll rep you again


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 2, 2009)

What? You want me to remake it?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 2, 2009)

omg, you're red sands? D:

sorry for calling you girl D:


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jan 2, 2009)

wow -_-

lol yeah he is read


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh.....then nevermind...i thought you had saved it.....i'll keep it as it is....sorry!!!


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 2, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> omg, you're red sands? D:
> 
> sorry for calling you girl D:


It's ok, Yuki. xD

I didn't mind. 


Tsukiyo said:


> wow -_-
> 
> lol yeah he is read


I can answer for myself, Tsuki. No need to spam.


*Spoiler*: _Your request_ 




Can't take out lettering unfortunately





Hollow'd Heart said:


> Oh.....then nevermind...i thought you had saved it.....i'll keep it as it is....sorry!!!



I kinda delete the requests after I've uploaded and posted them. Sorry.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jan 2, 2009)

uh i wanted both of the guys in there.....

sorry i hate to sound like that 

if you really busy you don't have to do it over.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh fuck, I'm sorry Tsuki, I read it wrong, I'll redo it now.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Tsuki_


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jan 2, 2009)

Thank you man!


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 2, 2009)

I would like a standard sized, transparent sig of Buggy and Luffy please, and a 130X130 Avatar of Buggy's face if its possible.


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey Sora!

Another set please, if you've got some time 

Stock:



Same size as what I usually have from you, I'm not sure about the pixels. If you don't remember, do what you feel is right. Though for avatar, senior size.

For details, I would like some purple shading (like a fade kind of) around the sides and edges; almost like a glow if you know what I mean. Then, in whatever font you'd like, a bright blue signature within the purple saying "Kurumu" on the corner, but only do this in the sig, as far as the "Kurumu" goes. 

Thank you! Reps and credits when done


----------



## Jimin (Jan 3, 2009)

STOCK IS NSFW, but not 18+.

Stock: Relax
Relax
Relax
Type: Ava
Size: 150x150
Other : Make it pretty.
Use whichever you want.

Stock: Relax
Type: Sig
Size: Whatever
Other : Make it smexy.


----------



## Monark (Jan 3, 2009)

Sοra said:


> @ Malmsey:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks, Bro!

I'll rep you as soon as I'm allowed


----------



## Sen (Jan 4, 2009)

Stef 

Requesting a new Gossip Girl set. 

I trust you on all the specifics, but if you can cut out the words, then please do or just don't include those parts. <3





Thanks~


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 4, 2009)

I've kinda been sick yesterday so I didn't do much at all, including using PS, so now I'm getting to these sets.

I'll probably get them all done today.

Yours too, Julie.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 4, 2009)

@ Fujioka:

The sig and avy would not fit a member that is not a senior member, sorry request denied.

Doing the next one now.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 4, 2009)

@ Cooli:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cooli (Jan 4, 2009)

thanks         .


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 4, 2009)

^ No problem.

@ Lloyd:


*Spoiler*: __ 





You might want to ask a mod about the sig stock.


----------



## Brigade (Jan 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _@battlerek._ 











*Spoiler*: _@Ryouji Hirokura._


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 4, 2009)

@ Sen:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jimin (Jan 4, 2009)

Sοra said:


> ^ No problem.
> 
> @ Lloyd:
> 
> ...



I remember asking vervex a while back on something similar. As long as it doesn't have any nudity, its OK.


----------



## Sen (Jan 4, 2009)

Sοra said:


> @ Sen:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks~ 

I'll switch tomorrow. <3  

Stef pek


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 4, 2009)

Ok, Lloyd, I'll get that done soon.

Glad you like it, Julie. <333


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Jan 4, 2009)

Sοra said:


> @ Fujioka:
> 
> The sig and avy would not fit a member that is not a senior member, sorry request denied.
> 
> Doing the next one now.



M'kay. Thanks anyway Red. <3


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 4, 2009)

Brigade said:


> *Spoiler*: _@battlerek._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow looks great, thank you so much! ^-^


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 4, 2009)

Brigade said:


> *Spoiler*: _@battlerek._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey Red.


I'd like the little face thing in the bottom right corner to be removed, and a dotted border on it also.

Could you resize this for an avatar?


Please and thanks. I know you're busy with school and such so take your time. <3


----------



## Reincarnation (Jan 5, 2009)

can u guys just get rid of madara for me ^^

thanks


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## Red Sands (Jan 6, 2009)

I'll do these when I get home.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 6, 2009)

King Lloyd:



Fujioka:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey Stef.

Can you make me an ava from this.


Not so yaoi tho.

Rep and credit thanks man.


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Jan 6, 2009)

Sοra said:


> Fujioka:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks, but could you make the avy a little bigger when you get time? And I'll rep you when I can.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 6, 2009)

@ Dani:

Just Grimmjow, amiright?

@ Fujioka:

Why want it bigger? You're not a senior member.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 6, 2009)

Yes, My friend. No yaoi.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks, Sora. Hope I don't get into trouble for using it. Will rep.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 6, 2009)

^ No problem.


*Spoiler*: _St. Jimmy_ 











*Spoiler*: _Dani_


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 6, 2009)

Fuck yeah. Rep and credit my friend.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm glad you like it, Dani. Come again anytime.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 6, 2009)

@ Reincarnation:



Sorry, forgot to post it.


----------



## Kek (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey Red, have I repped you for my last set? I cannot remember.


----------



## Shigeru (Jan 6, 2009)

Mind making me a set when you have time? 

Stock: X

Avy size: 125x125
Sig size: Doesn't matter.

Avy specifics: Either just Gary or a gif of Gary and Ash's faces will be fine. Whatever you feel like doing.


Thanks in advance; rep and credit ofc.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 6, 2009)

Kek said:


> Hey Red, have I repped you for my last set? I cannot remember.


Dunno, sorry.


Shigeru said:


> Mind making me a set when you have time?
> 
> Stock: X
> 
> ...



Will do.


----------



## ~Namine (Jan 6, 2009)

sorry so big 
Can you please make this transparent and in the limits 
and can you make an avy of all four of there faces like a gif. ??? 
PLEASE


----------



## Kek (Jan 6, 2009)

Lets just say I owe you two reps, for the last set, and this request. ;O

Just a black border for the sig, same with avy, and appropriately sized, please.



edit: and could you make another one that has the white background as a continuation of those blue bubbles near the bottom?


----------



## Reincarnation (Jan 7, 2009)

Sοra said:


> @ Reincarnation:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, forgot to post it.


thanks looks great ^^


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry I haven't done these yet, school is being a bitch. ._.



Shigeru said:


> Mind making me a set when you have time?
> 
> Stock: X
> 
> ...


Bandwidth Exceeded. 


~Namine said:


> sorry so big
> Can you please make this transparent and in the limits
> and can you make an avy of all four of there faces like a gif. ???
> PLEASE


Doing now.


Kek said:


> Lets just say I owe you two reps, for the last set, and this request. ;O
> 
> Just a black border for the sig, same with avy, and appropriately sized, please.
> 
> ...



Ok and I don't understand your edit.


----------



## Shigeru (Jan 8, 2009)

Sοra said:


> Sorry I haven't done these yet, school is being a bitch. ._.
> 
> 
> Bandwidth Exceeded.



It's alright, we've all been there. ._.

Here: XXX


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 8, 2009)

It still says that bandwidth has exceeded.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Shigeru (Jan 8, 2009)

Ugh.



EDIT: Works now.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jan 8, 2009)

Hello red can you render this for me please.


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.trycheaptickets.com/images/chris_brown.jpg





*Spoiler*: __ 



http://i515.photobucket.com/albums/t357/haileyzzack/Chris-Brown-jv25.jpg





*Spoiler*: __ 



http://cm1.theinsider.com/media/0/87/4/chris_brown_shirtless_6.0.0.0x0.335x476.jpeg





*Spoiler*: __ 



http://holamun2.com/files/images/attachments/2008/05/chris-brown-purp.jpg





*Spoiler*: __ 



http://cm1.theinsider.com/media/0/39/80/4_chris_brown.0.0.0x0.420x600.jpeg


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 8, 2009)

Working on them, sorry about taking so long.

@ Tsukiyo:

One request at a time and your sig is on.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jan 8, 2009)

okay..but i still need 'em all. ^^


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 8, 2009)

One request at a time. No exceptions.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jan 8, 2009)

then can do pick on and please do it?


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok, I'll do it soon.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 8, 2009)

@ Shigeru:


*Spoiler*: __ 








@ ~Namine:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shigeru (Jan 8, 2009)

Sοra said:


> @ Shigeru:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Looks great! Thanks, Red.


----------



## Kek (Jan 8, 2009)

Sοra said:


> Sorry I haven't done these yet, school is being a bitch. ._.
> 
> 
> Bandwidth Exceeded.
> ...



Well, I'm afraid that if I keep the white background it will look too bright. So, near the bottom it has those two spots of blue? I was thinking, if possible, you could make another version with the background as that style (color, effect). 

If its too time consuming or not do-able, then its no big deal. 

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh, I'll try to do that and post the outcome.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 9, 2009)

Vertical sig with a design from this? It'll be cool to get an avatar with this too, but I'm not sure if the quality will aloow a good one.

150x150 avatar from this around her face/head with a nice background. Use if the above stock isn't good enough.


Feel free to make me the last person. LOL Sora, I did get in trouble for the last set.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 9, 2009)

What About My Set


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 9, 2009)

^ I was working on it.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jan 9, 2009)

red can you do this one?

Click Here


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 9, 2009)

Will Use Soon


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 9, 2009)

Stock:

Avy: 150 x 150 (Sakura)
Sig: 500 x 500
Borders: Dotted 
Make it pretty and colorful.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 9, 2009)

@ Kek:


*Spoiler*: __ 









I tried. ._. I'm sorry if it's not what you expected.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 9, 2009)

@ King Lloyd:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Sig stock was big enough to make into a good quality sig, and I warned you about the sig. lol


----------



## Kek (Jan 9, 2009)

Sοra said:


> @ Kek:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





No, no, I like it! The plain white is just way bright


----------



## Jimin (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks. Will rep tomorrow.


----------



## ~Namine (Jan 10, 2009)

Sοra said:


> @ Shigeru:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## Cooli (Jan 10, 2009)

Ava: 150x150

Sig: Within Senior limits

I want two different Variations

1. I just want a simple transparency (Him and his shadow)

2. Add effects or anything you think will make it look better **


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey! May I request another set? :3 

Stock: 



Just small enough in the sig to be appropriate, and avatar size the senior size. If you could add a light blue glow shade to the borders it would be wonderful. For the avatar use only the face and head (around the collarbone up) and hair so that the picture doesnt need to be stretched, even if it needs to be resized, if you know what I mean.

Of course, reps and credit after!


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 11, 2009)

@ Tsukiyo:


----------



## Brigade (Jan 11, 2009)

Shit my cold has kept me away from NF  I'm back bitches.


----------



## Brigade (Jan 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ryouji Hirokura._


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 11, 2009)

@ Roma:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sorry I took so long, I was experimenting with the pen tool and it took me about an hour to get those shapes correct.


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 11, 2009)

Sοra said:


> @ Roma:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 
Thanks Sora! I'll rep, cred and rehost when possible.


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 11, 2009)

Brigade said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ryouji Hirokura._



Looks great, thanks and repped


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 12, 2009)

Set request time.



Make the ava Senior Size and make the sig look good. That's about it.


----------



## Durge (Jan 12, 2009)

i want a avy and sig from thisyoutube video.

Stock:link

Avy: 150X150 from 3:38 to 3:44 if you can?


Sig: for the size i don't care as long as it looks good and  want it to be from 2:37 to 2:50 .


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 12, 2009)

@ Cooli:


*Spoiler*: __ 













Requests might be a little delayed on weekdays due to my school work.


----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2009)

Stef  

I'd like a new set, with the avy around her face.  I trust you on everything (size, effects, etc), I'm sure you'll make it wonderful.  Thanks~ <33


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey Stef can you make my avy on RC 150x150 so I can use it here?


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 13, 2009)

Can't, I don't have imageready and CS3 is a bitch with GIFs.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks anyways.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 13, 2009)

@ Irvene Kinneas:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cooli (Jan 13, 2009)

Sοra said:


> @ Cooli:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



thanks                  .


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 14, 2009)

Sοra said:


> @ Irvene Kinneas:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Thanks for the quick work. I love it.


----------



## Kek (Jan 14, 2009)

resize and trans set.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 15, 2009)

STOCK IS NSFW, but not 18+.

Stock: It's not solely due to the names.
Type: Ava
Size: 150x150
Other : Make it pretty.

Stock: It's not solely due to the names.
Type: Sig
Size: Whatever
Other : Make it smexy.

No hurry. Make me last. Low priority.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 15, 2009)

*Avatar*

Size: 150x150
Extra: A border and effects

*Sig*

Size: Any
Extra: Border and effects

Thank you Red


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 15, 2009)

@Ema: Your avatar stock doesn't work...


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 15, 2009)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> @Ema: Your avatar stock doesn't work...



Thank you, it should work now.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 15, 2009)

Durge, Brigade will be posting your request momentarily. 

@ Sen:


*Spoiler*: __ 












Pick whichever sig you like.


----------



## Sen (Jan 15, 2009)

Sοra said:


> @ Sen:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you so much~ 

It looks wonderful.  I love it. <3   Stef pek


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 15, 2009)

No problem, Julie. pek

@ Kek:


*Spoiler*: __ 












Lol, Ragnarok.


----------



## Brigade (Jan 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _@Durge._


----------



## Kek (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank you Red! 

and yes. lol Ragnarok indeed. >3>


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 15, 2009)

No problem, Kek.

Kid pwns btw.


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 15, 2009)

For Tuesday, hold it off til then:

Avy: Sakura (150 x 150)
Sig: 500 x 500


----------



## Darth (Jan 16, 2009)

is Sora = Kimi = Sora from AE?

Sig 

Avatar 

Text would be nice.. 

any effects would be amazing as well... and a black border for both.. whatever looks nice..

i have no idea about sizes so average would be alright..


----------



## Durge (Jan 16, 2009)

Brigade said:


> *Spoiler*: _@Durge._



wow thats awesome Thanks alot

who should i cred 4 this?

EDIT: the avy isn't working! D:


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 17, 2009)

The ava time you gave my worker only allowed him to make an avatar so big, could you please pick a different time frame?

@ Death=Potato:

Fuck AU, working on your request though.


----------



## April (Jan 17, 2009)

Stef, could you make me an avy? My bro doesn't have photoshop on this comp. D: 

Anything is fine. <3


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 17, 2009)

^ I'll try to get to yours as soon as possible. 

@ King Lloyd:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## April (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks Stef. pek


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 17, 2009)

You're welcome, April. 

@ Tara:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 17, 2009)

Sοra said:


> You're welcome, April.
> 
> @ Tara:
> 
> ...



Thank you Red, I'll use it soon pek *rep*


----------



## Brigade (Jan 17, 2009)

Durge said:


> wow thats awesome Thanks alot
> 
> who should i cred 4 this?
> 
> EDIT: the avy isn't working! D:



Sorry about that Durge.

NF's File sizes for GIF avys is quite small lol, I could redo it for you if you give me a smaller time frame.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 17, 2009)

@ Death Potato:


*Spoiler*: __ 



You're banned now, lawl.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 17, 2009)

Awesome, Red. I'll use it soon.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 17, 2009)

@ April:



Sorry, it didn't come out like I thought it would.


----------



## April (Jan 17, 2009)

^
haha they look sweaty. 

Thanks.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh you kinky girl. 

You're welcome.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 17, 2009)

Sora, could you separate the first three medals and make them transparent?


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 17, 2009)

@ Genibus Nitito Canus:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 18, 2009)

Awesome. 

Thank you kindly.


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey Sora, may I please ask for another set?

Stock:



Details: For sig- chest and up, small enough to be appropriate but big enough to be practical. Avatar: senior size. Light purple shading around edges of both.

Thank you!


----------



## MasterChick (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey Red!!!  
I have another one for ya!! 

I'll leave it all to you!  
Senior Ava and Awesome sig!! 
Onegai shoshite Arigatoo gozaimashita!!


----------



## Yαriko (Jan 19, 2009)

sora<333

can I have a sig from this pic



and an ava from this one



lol is my first time when I request here

thanks<3

edit:forgot to say, if you can write on the sig this:" Perfume~ The Story of a Murderer"


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 19, 2009)

Once I finish typing and printing this paper up I will do these requests.


----------



## Durge (Jan 19, 2009)

Sοra said:


> The ava time you gave my worker only allowed him to make an avatar so big, could you please pick a different time frame?



uh          ok           .

would the avatar be smaller if it went faster like in a fast forward mode?


----------



## Brigade (Jan 19, 2009)

Speed won't change the size of the GIF unfortunately.


----------



## MasterChick (Jan 19, 2009)

Sοra said:


> Once I finish typing and printing this paper up I will do these requests.



Take your time  
Love ur Justin Ava, Red  
I wonder what your sig looks like  
*runs to Jman FC*


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 19, 2009)

Ok, I'm getting on these requests now.


----------



## Durge (Jan 19, 2009)

Brigade said:


> Speed won't change the size of the GIF unfortunately.



crap i see well i think i'll just go with no avy.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 19, 2009)

^ Sorry.

I hate forgetting my shop. ;____;

@ Roma:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MasterChick (Jan 19, 2009)

U forgot about your shop?!  

U didn't forget, you're just a busy guy


----------



## Sima (Jan 19, 2009)

I gots a request Sora~

Avy:- Head Shot, 125x125

Sig:- I need it within junior limits, give it a nice boarder, and make the edges rounded please. All and effects you see nessicary.

Stock:-


----------



## E (Jan 19, 2009)

emergency request 

would liek it by tomorrow morning 


*Spoiler*: _ava stock_ 










make it epic 

crop around as much as you liek to make it look good
oh, and make 'em match as much as possible

do it by later tonight and that's 3 reps 

thanks


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi, I need this as quickly as possible due to a recent event, or else it'll go stale. Something else is that i dont really know much about the gphx business so Ill just describe to you in words what I was picturing.


For my avy, simply this pic, I just need someone to tweak it so it looks good in forum size.

For the sig, could you pls use the above pic, and this one together:



I dont really care about the general look, I just want it to say "Home sweet home"

Pls and thank you


----------



## MasterChick (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey Red!! If you want, you can skip mine and do the above emergency requests first  
I am in no hurry for my set


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 19, 2009)

Slowpoke.jpg


*Spoiler*: _Ryouji_ 











*Spoiler*: _MC_


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 19, 2009)

ACK ACK ACK


*Spoiler*: _Alina_ 











*Spoiler*: _Simari-Chan_


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 19, 2009)

@ The Unforgiven:

Which one do you want for the avatar? 


*Spoiler*: _E_ 




I tried to make the color match without ruining the sig pic.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jan 19, 2009)

I wanted the first one for the avy and both for the sig.


----------



## E (Jan 19, 2009)

sum epic stuff right there 

1st of 4 *payments* coming up


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 19, 2009)

Glad you like it, E. 

@ The Unforgiven:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sima (Jan 19, 2009)

Sοra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Simari-Chan_



Thanks Sora~

I'll rep ya when I can.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jan 19, 2009)

@Sora, can you just make the font a little bigger. Its awesome though. 

Its reaaaaaly awesome though.


----------



## Kek (Jan 19, 2009)

Trans set, with an avy of Kid's face/Crona's legs please.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 19, 2009)

Good?


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 19, 2009)

Kek:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jan 19, 2009)

Sοra said:


> Good?



AWESOMER!


----------



## Kek (Jan 19, 2009)

Sοra said:


> Kek:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



That was supah fast. 

rep when able


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 19, 2009)

I had PS open. 

Take your time.


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 19, 2009)

Sοra said:


> Slowpoke.jpg
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Ryouji_
> ...



Look great, thank you!


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 19, 2009)

No     problem.


----------



## Yαriko (Jan 20, 2009)

Sοra said:


> ACK ACK ACK
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Alina_



thanks sora


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 20, 2009)

No problem, Alina. <33


----------



## MasterChick (Jan 20, 2009)

Sοra said:


> *Spoiler*: _MC_



Thank you so MUCH!!!!!  
 
As promised...+reps


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks Sora, i'll rep when possible!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## Outlandish (Jan 21, 2009)

hey could you redo my sig to fit within limits ?

much appreciated <3


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm sorry people, you'll have to wait a little longer, school is giving me a lot of work.


----------



## Outlandish (Jan 21, 2009)

the power of Christ compels you!


----------



## Kobe (Jan 22, 2009)

Sora I know you are busy but could you look at this when you are back 






If both of them have borders , and the sig is within limits that would be nice . Thank you.



Edit: Ohh I forgot they will be senior size , I've just become senior


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 22, 2009)

I promise I'll use this set for more then three days. 

Avy: Senior Size please

Sig: Please resize to fit within limits.

Thanks.


----------



## Kek (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm so lazy with reps. D: Spreading now.


As is set. Just a resize and cool border please.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 23, 2009)

@ St. Jimmy:

Thanks for the patience.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 23, 2009)

@ Outlandish:

Turn off your sig now.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 23, 2009)

@ Jannisary:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kobe (Jan 23, 2009)

Thank you Sora I luff you  + reps now


Edit : For some problem my signature doesn't show up

Also could you put the avy in a border please ?


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 23, 2009)

@ StrawHat4Life:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 23, 2009)

Janissary said:


> Thank you Sora I luff you  + reps now
> 
> 
> Edit : For some problem my signature doesn't show up
> ...


Try to re-host it.

It's a transparency, but if you want a border I'll do it in a second.


----------



## Kobe (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for borders 

But I couldn't solve the signature problem even I re-hosted like ten times


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 23, 2009)

Idk what the problem might be, I see perfectly in my post.


----------



## Kobe (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't get it :S In my previous post signature can be seen but in others not


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 23, 2009)

It's working now. Turn the sigs off.

@ Kek:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kek (Jan 23, 2009)

Sοra said:


> It's working now. Turn the sigs off.
> 
> @ Kek:
> 
> ...



Thank You. 

I'm sorry that I have to rep you tomorrow. ;_;


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 23, 2009)

No problem, Kek. 

It's fine. <33


----------



## Gecka (Jan 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Link removed






transparency and resize to fit into 550X500


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for the set.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 24, 2009)

@ Gecka:


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Jan 24, 2009)

Yo Red  

Transparency and a dotted border.


Thanks pek


----------



## Nicola (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi again!  Time for a new set, hehe. 


Stock:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sorry if it's really big. 




Type: Set
Size: 125x125 for the avatar (dashed) and the sig... just as long as it fits a normal sig. 
Oh, and I'd like it transparent please. 
Thanks so much.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 24, 2009)

My manly bro Stefu, I require your skills.  On a GIF. 

Size: Based off the time I want it to run, make it relatively large but within the sig limit. However big you can get it without the kb's exceeding 900. Keep proportions.

Link: *Victory dance*

Border: Thin black and white border

Time: Pretty much anywhere between 0:32 and 0:47. Because the characters are moving so fast, you can even probably make the time the GIF runs somewhere between 1-2 seconds. I want it so the GIF doesn't look like it ends. Basically loop it in a way where the loop from end to beginning again doesn't look choppy, and it looks like the characters just keep dancing.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 24, 2009)

Lol, Marly that vid. xD I got it though. 

@ Fujioka:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 24, 2009)

Colpetto, please turn off you sig and I'll consider doing your request.


----------



## Nicola (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh shit, I forgot to turn it off.  Sorry about that.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 24, 2009)

@ Colpetto:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gecka (Jan 24, 2009)

thanks boi, i'll cred + null


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jan 24, 2009)

hey red, got another one for ya. 

Please render this ^^


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Jan 24, 2009)

Sοra said:


> Lol, Marly that vid. xD I got it though.
> 
> @ Fujioka:
> 
> ...



I didn't want the avy, but thanks Red, looks good I'll use it x3

Gotta spread


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 24, 2009)

@ Marly:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Good? Or should I make it faster?


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 24, 2009)

Tsukiyo said:


> hey red, got another one for ya.
> 
> Please render this ^^


I can't see anything.


----------



## Nicola (Jan 25, 2009)

Sοra said:


> @ Colpetto:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks so much. Again, sorry about the sig.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 25, 2009)

Sοra said:


> @ Marly:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Make it faster please.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 25, 2009)

The best I could do, my friend.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 25, 2009)

Sοra said:


> The best I could do, my friend.



Do not fret, my friend. It looks wonderful.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 25, 2009)

Sig off and Rep + Cred.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 25, 2009)

You drive a hard bargain with the credit.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 25, 2009)

It's not like I'm repwhoring.


----------



## Kek (Jan 25, 2009)

Can you do anything at all with this stock? Don't worry about it if you can't.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 26, 2009)

The best I could do is this, if I could do manga colorings this would have came out better. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kek (Jan 26, 2009)

No problem.  And i maxed out in rep, again. 

I know there's a one day wait between requests but, trans set pwease.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 26, 2009)

Actually, I changed it to 3 days.


----------



## Kek (Jan 26, 2009)

Ah. I'll post it again in two more days then.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 26, 2009)

Just leave it, I'll get to it in 3 days, I don't forget my requests.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jan 26, 2009)

sorry, try this red


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 27, 2009)

get 1000 posts already anyways i want you to make this set with the words

'I'm Adrian's Slave'



i hope this stock is ok?


----------



## Yαriko (Jan 27, 2009)

^use proper grammer at least ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)-kun


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 27, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> get 1000 posts already anyways i want you to make this set with the words
> 
> 'I'm Adrian's Slave'
> 
> ...


Almost there. 



I'll try, bro. 


Yariko said:


> ^use proper grammer at least ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)-kun





Please be patient people, I have school.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 27, 2009)

its cool you can deliver it 2 yariko im off out 2nite wont be on til 2moro evening


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 27, 2009)

I'll try to get it done and get her to wear it then.


----------



## Yαriko (Jan 27, 2009)

hiriba you bastard

make it pretty sora


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 27, 2009)

Don't I always?


----------



## Yαriko (Jan 27, 2009)

of course:ho

you're right here


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 27, 2009)

Ok, done.

@ Kek:


*Spoiler*: __ 









@ Tsukiyo:


*Spoiler*: __ 








@ Hibari/Yariko:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kek (Jan 27, 2009)

Sοra said:


> Ok, done.
> 
> @ Kek:
> 
> ...



Thank you very much! And I'm so so sorry about the reps. : ( 
I should be able to rep again later tonight, or early next morning. Sorry again.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 27, 2009)

It's ok, just turn your sig off. =]


----------



## Yαriko (Jan 28, 2009)

thanks sora<3

love it


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _And Then A Set_ 




Text: Fuck Yeah Pie


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey Stef I have this stock I really like can you make me an awesome avy with it?

Seriously, No rush. Take a week if need be.

3 of their major leaders (Tawfik Jabber, Ismail al-Ja'abri, and Abu-Ahmad Ashur, ) were killed in the first wave of IAF attacks, as these people were in their normal offices (as opposed to being in hiding).

Boarder: Dotted (green if you can do that lol)

Size: 150x150 and a 150x200 (For RC if possible)

Rep and credit thanks bro.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 28, 2009)

Stef 

*Signature*

Size: Any
Extra: Effects in the sig
Text: One with 'Ianto Jones' and another one with out it

Thank you <3


----------



## Kobe (Jan 30, 2009)

Hellooooo~~





Avy & Sig : Please add some cool graphics to both avy and sig and the borders curved please


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 30, 2009)

Trans Please Stef-Kun


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 30, 2009)

Seems I hit 1000 posts thanks to you, Kelsey. <33

I'm going to start these now, Janissary turn your sig off.


----------



## Cooli (Jan 30, 2009)

I need a senior sized avatar to go along with this please


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 30, 2009)

No problem Stef


----------



## Kobe (Jan 30, 2009)

Ok Sora I disabled my sig..


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 30, 2009)

@ St. Jimmy:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Bad stock = Bad Set







@ Dani:


*Spoiler*: __ 










Taking me a while cause I'm also doing other things.


----------



## Sima (Jan 30, 2009)

I has a request~

Avy:- I need a 125x125 head shot, with a good border, please.

Sig:- I need it within Junior limits please, make it transparent and do what you feel looks good.



Thanks Sora~


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 30, 2009)

@ Tara:

I tried something different, if you don't mind, love. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 30, 2009)

sοra said:


> @ Tara:
> 
> I tried something different, if you don't mind, love.
> 
> ...



I like it, thank you  *rep*


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 31, 2009)

Janissary:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kobe (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks man , really appreciated , will rep now


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 31, 2009)

Sig off, plz.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 31, 2009)

Sora, its a been a while since my last request. Did you miss me? Congrats on 1000 in this thread.

STOCK IS NSFW, but not 18+.

Stock: 30 Xanatos Pile-up
Type: Ava
Size: 150x150
Other : Make it pretty.

Stock: 30 Xanatos Pile-up
30 Xanatos Pile-up
Type: Sig
Size: Whatever
Other : Make it smexy.
Prefer the top one, but maybe the bottom one will go better with the avatar. Use whichever would look better/match better.

P.S. Get this thread to be a sticky.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 31, 2009)

@ Whips♥:


*Spoiler*: __ 










*List:*

Cooli
Sayu Yagami = Fix the pic, it says bandwidth is exceeded.
King Lloyd


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 31, 2009)

@ Cooli:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 31, 2009)

To tell you the truth, Lloyd, I didn't miss the porn star set requests.  15 year old kid making sets like that isn't exactly the most appropriate. 

King Lloyd:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jimin (Jan 31, 2009)

^I see. For whatever reason, I thought you were older. Hopefully, I didn't make your parents think you were a naughty lesbian, Stef.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm guy too.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 31, 2009)

Just checking to see if you're my avy cause I'm not on the list.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 31, 2009)

Check back a page, I finished it yesterday. 

Edit:

Wait no, I forgot to label it. Check the post where St. Jimmy's set is posted.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 1, 2009)

You know the deal sora, new month, new set of Yuki from you.

Ava is senior size, do what you want with the sig.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 1, 2009)

Type: Avatar and Sig
Size: Avy 125x125 and sig do what you want just don't shrink it.



Also if there is any way you can put a really cool border on the sig and avy that will be great. Surprise me


----------



## Cooli (Feb 1, 2009)

sοra said:


> @ Cooli:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks Stef


----------



## Sima (Feb 1, 2009)

sοra said:


> *List:*
> 
> Cooli
> Sayu Yagami = Fix the pic, it says bandwidth is exceeded.
> King Lloyd



Ah, well okay, I'll just switch my request to something different...


Avy:- Head Shot of Orihime, 125x125, with a nice border.

Sig:- Add any effects you see fit, make it within junior limits please.

Stock:-


----------



## demon kyuubi (Feb 1, 2009)

Stock: 

Type: Signature
Size: 400x200
Extra: Text that says "Shadows Dawn Leaders & Members"


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Feb 2, 2009)

Stock:


Type : Sig and Avy
Border: can you do dotted? if not, make it 1px.
Text: Vampiress: Evangeline A.K. McDowell
Size: Non-senior

Can you also make me a profile pic out of the same stock? 100x100 please. If it's ok with you that is. Thanks red~


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm sorry about not doing any today, Haircut. then when I returned there was the super bowl. 

So don't be impatient cause I also have school.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Set_ 




And For The Avy I Want A Slideshow Avy Of The 2 Ninjas And The Logo In The Middle


----------



## Kek (Feb 2, 2009)

Take you're time with mine, its an easy one. You look busy. 

Just a resize and border, no avy or effects please. :3


----------



## Ina (Feb 2, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> I'm sorry about not doing any today, Haircut. then when I returned there was the super bowl.
> 
> So don't be impatient cause I also have school.


But we're more important than school. 

Resize this to 150x150 and make it pretty, please.


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Feb 2, 2009)

Stock: XxX

I'd like an Avy of each if you could  Make it pretty, you always do -suckup- <3


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 2, 2009)

This will take me a while, probably one request a day.

Except Friday, I'll have no school then. 

@ Irvene Kineas:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 3, 2009)

Stock:


Borders: 
Keep the original colors. Variations please....maybe text Roma on the Hayley onee, Cloud on the Josh one. Ones with no text, etc. pm me variations please.
Avy: one of Hayley, one of Josh.


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 4, 2009)

I'd like a 140X140 Avatar of the head and torso(the afro and the slowbro head with the glasses)  and a standard sized sig of this pic please. If possible I'd like it if you put the words, "I FORGOT WHO THE HELL I AM" on the sig. Thanks.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 4, 2009)

Avy: Senior size please. 

Sig: No preferences really.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 4, 2009)

Transparency and resize to fit UNDER 550X500


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 5, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> This will take me a while, probably one request a day.
> 
> Except Friday, I'll have no school then.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU RED!

Unfortunately I have to spread the rep around a bit before I can rep you again. So expect some rep sometime soon.


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 5, 2009)

@ Lilinette:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tyler (Feb 5, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> @ Lilinette:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks.

I love it  +reps


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 5, 2009)

Sayu Yagami:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 6, 2009)

@ Demon Kyuubi:

Dimensions squished the stock


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 6, 2009)

@ Mikoto Uchiha:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Feb 6, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> @ Mikoto Uchiha:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Stefano, you have impressed me with your skills. Before you were nothing more than a mere set maker who uses borders, changes backgrounds and text but now you have become an awesome person that I never expected. Thank you, Stef, for this set.

And what's that written on the upper left corner 

Anyway, thank you again for the set, it's very nice, aru. I look forward to more sets by you.

Till next time. ~ Claire


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 6, 2009)

It's random text from a texture. Pay no mind, it just filled in the black BG in the stock.


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Feb 6, 2009)

Hm.. okay..

The circles are cool too.
And the light coming out from her extended hand is awesome too ~

You may not like it, but :  
Thank you ~


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 6, 2009)

@ St. Jimmy:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 6, 2009)

Trans and resized Please


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 6, 2009)

@ Kek:


*Spoiler*: __ 









@ Ina:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sima (Feb 6, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> Sayu Yagami:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Omg, I love it~ Thanks Red, I'll rep when I can.


----------



## Kek (Feb 6, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> @ Kek:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## Cheena (Feb 6, 2009)

Um, do you need a stock or can I just give you what I want the graphic to look like. I wanted to have a logo for my site so it wont need a picture...


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 6, 2009)

I don't do work for other sites.


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 7, 2009)

I repped you now Red.


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 7, 2009)

@ Beyond Birthday:


*Spoiler*: __ 




I never blame the stock for my incompetence on a set, but in this case the stock was horrible. I could only make it transparent than add a white BG to it after enhancing the colors. That's as "pretty" as I could do it.










@ Roma:

I need more specifications, sorry but I won't make variations cause of my other requests, who's Hayle and who's Josh?


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 7, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> @ Beyond Birthday:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 
Hayley is this girl, Josh is this boy:

I want the borders to be like the example of the avatar. You don't need to have text on anything though.


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 7, 2009)

@ Roma:

Any good?


*Spoiler*: __ 











Sorry for taking so long. I've been working on my PSP and my comp is going slow atm. ._.


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 7, 2009)

Could you remove the snowflakes and shiny things....and make the avatars a little more focused like this


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 7, 2009)

Then just tell me you want a crop and resize with nothing else done to it. -_-


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 7, 2009)

Sorry....are you mad at me?


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 7, 2009)

Stef 

*Avatar*

Size: 150x150
Border: Any
Extra: Just resized, you can add effects if you want to

*Sig*

Size: Any
Border: Same as avatar
Extra: Effects with it too

Thank you~


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Feb 7, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> @ Beyond Birthday:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Sorry but, I dont get a sig? Just make it trans.


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 7, 2009)

Beyond Birthday said:


> Stock: XxX
> 
> I'd like an Avy of each if you could  Make it pretty, you always do -suckup- <3



I did what your request asked for.

You have to wait 3 days to request again.


I apologize to the last three or four waiting for their sets, my PS crashed on me for no reason.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 7, 2009)

Size: 150x150

Anything you want to do with it is fine. I've looked at your work and you're really good. I'm sure you'll come up with something awesome!


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Feb 7, 2009)

Well I thought I implyed =__=

w/e

I have to spread rep


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm a set maker, not a mind reader.

@ battlerek:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Eleven (Feb 8, 2009)

Can you crop this picture 125X125 for me? add a dotted line border pls. thanks


----------



## Kek (Feb 8, 2009)

I hate to request something when you're still so busy... 

Set please. Work your magic  And I'd like the avy to focus more on their's mouths/faces, rather than their whole heads.


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 8, 2009)

@ Strawhat4Life:


*Spoiler*: __ 










@ Gecka:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow Its better then I envisioned thanks for the set dude.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 8, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> @ Lilinette:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 









I want a 125x125 Avatar.

And for the sig, do what you please *design wise*. I don't want the scratchy design like you did the first time, Or the thick white borders.And whatever you did to her skin the first time, I want it like that in the new sig to


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 8, 2009)

You're gonna have to wait, I have other requests and I can't be unfair to the other people waiting.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 8, 2009)

I never said you had to do mine first. You can do it when you please.

I can wait 

I also changed my request


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 9, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> I'm a set maker, not a mind reader.
> 
> @ battlerek:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Great job as always.


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 9, 2009)

^ Sig off.

@ Whips:


*Spoiler*: __ 









@ Tara:


*Spoiler*: __ 










@ Panic:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Is this good?


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 9, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> ^ Sig off.
> 
> @ Whips:
> 
> ...



Thank you  *rep*


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 10, 2009)

can you give the dude on my avatar a crown?


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 10, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> ^ Sig off.
> 
> @ Whips:
> 
> ...



Oh yes! Very good. Thanks man!


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks Stef pek


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Feb 10, 2009)

anyway I have alot of request but they are easy
I want all theese banners changed to size-842px ? 173px 
and there text to be changed or added to Anime United


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't do work for other sites.

And even if I did, I wouldn't help you rip off banners from a website for your website.


----------



## Crocodile (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi Red.Your work looks awesome.
May I request a set?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.dokuganryu.com/scans/basara2/32.jpg



Type: Sig
Size: Average member size.
Could you add some groovy effects?That'd be great.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Stock:
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.dokuganryu.com/scans/sb2heroes/34.jpg


...Just the dudes head 
Type: Avatar
Size: Average avatar size
Text: MP
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thanks,I look foward to seeing how this turns out.


----------



## Cooli (Feb 14, 2009)

Set Please

Ava&Sig within senior limits


----------



## Teach (Feb 14, 2009)

Hello Red, make me a set


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 14, 2009)

I'll get on them.

I haven't died.

IRL has pissed me off this week.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 15, 2009)

i dont need my request doing no more and also request a sticky u got over 1k posts?


----------



## Jimin (Feb 15, 2009)

STOCK IS NSFW, but not 18+.

Stock:  Schrodinger's Butterfly.
Type: Ava
Size: 150x150
Other : Make it pretty.

Stock:  Schrodinger's Butterfly.
Type: Sig
Size: Whatever
Other : Make it smexy.


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 15, 2009)

@ Lilinette:


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 15, 2009)

Slideshow Avy
and Text: The World Ends With You
Please and Thank You


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 16, 2009)

@Red: Hisagi was gonna do it, but is having trouble with the shop and IRL, so i've come to you, i've also pm'd Hisagi if it was ok, but haven't got a response

I want a matching set with my hubby Cloud...Josh is the boy at the end of the couch, Hayley is the girl, obviously. Same border. Keep original colors.

Stock:
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://i43.tinypic.com/2nv54wh.jpg




Sig: 500 x 500 (as close as you can get it.) 

Avy: One of Hayley. 150 x 150, and one of Josh.

Profile pic: Hayley 170 x 170, Josh 170 x 170

Text: Add the text Roma to the profile pic. And Cloud to the Josh profile pic.


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 16, 2009)

But, I've already made that, haven't I?


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh, crap....let me change the stock, ok? It's changed.


----------



## Eleven (Feb 16, 2009)

Eleven said:


> Can you crop this picture 125X125 for me? add a dotted line border pls. thanks


Repostan please.


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 16, 2009)

No need to repost, just haven't had time to open PS.


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 16, 2009)

@ Manta Punk:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ~Flippy (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey!

Could I please have a set?

Stock:



Details: 

Mint green fading glow on the edges, though not too strong/potent. 

Ava size: Senior
Sig size: Whatever is appropriate. 

Of course, reps and credits when done. Thank you much!


----------



## Crocodile (Feb 17, 2009)

Fudge me that is awesome.
Thanks Red,I'll rep you.
Nice to see another OP fan aswell


----------



## Kek (Feb 17, 2009)

> I hate to request something when you're still so busy...
> 
> Set please. Work your magic  And I'd like the avy to focus more on their's mouths/faces, rather than their whole heads.



Mine was skipped Red, so was eleven's which is why re-posted.


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 17, 2009)

Eleven said:


> Can you crop this picture 125X125 for me? add a dotted line border pls. thanks



Oh dude, I'm sorry.  I thought you were later in line.

I'll do that now, again, sorry.

Yea, Kek, I spaced out. Srsly, it wasn't intentional. I'll do those.


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 17, 2009)

@ Eleven:


*Spoiler*: __ 









@ Kek:


*Spoiler*: __ 










Again, I'm sorry guys.


----------



## Kek (Feb 17, 2009)

No prob.  

and thank you!


----------



## Gecka (Feb 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> This






Transparency and resize to below 550X500 plox


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 19, 2009)

Stock

Trans'd and resized a little please Stef <3


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 19, 2009)

_Can you make me a set, please?!If it's possible to write Sharing in the sign and to put a red eyes as sharingan in bunny's eyes?_


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 20, 2009)

^ I've never tried that, I can give it a shot, but I'm not promising anything.

Time to start on these, school work is over for now. :3


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 20, 2009)

@ Cooli:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Really poor choice of stock, Johnny. =/


----------



## Cooli (Feb 20, 2009)

Sorry, but you did a good job. And i know im kind late in asking this, but can you do a simple transparency of the original as well? No effects or anything needed. If not, thats fine


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 20, 2009)

Can't, one request per 3 days. :3


----------



## Cooli (Feb 20, 2009)

Ok. just thought i'd ask. You dont mind if i ask someone else to do it though do you? Dont want to cause a problem like last time ;-;


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 20, 2009)

No, there's no problem with me, it's technically a different request with the same stock. :3


----------



## Cooli (Feb 20, 2009)

ok, and thanks again


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 20, 2009)

@ h3h3h3:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gecka (Feb 20, 2009)

No effects on my request kay


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Feb 20, 2009)

Ava: Dotted border, of L (dude  in the police hat)
_Sig:_ Just a dotted border, in limits of course, pls
Oh and take the text at the bottom out.


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 20, 2009)

Gecka said:


> No effects on my request kay



I know Gecka, you just asked for a render.

Even if I did, I would have included the render and one with effects.


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 21, 2009)

Red, wanted to tell you that i've very grateful for all the sets you've made me...i've repped you, so i wouldn't forget about it tomorrow, since i have homework.


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 21, 2009)

@ King Lloyd:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jimin (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanx a lot, Red. Will rep and credit. Its pretty freaking sweet.


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 21, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> ^ I've never tried that, I can give it a shot, but I'm not promising anything.
> 
> Time to start on these, school work is over for now. :3


_It's ok...i've been seeing your work and it is a great work...i'd be  grateful with something that you could bring out..._


----------



## Sagara (Feb 21, 2009)

Avatar kardez
Sig     kardez

Much appreciated. Light textures would be nice as well. Any other effects(that aren't too feminine xD) are fine.


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 21, 2009)

@ St. Jimmy:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 21, 2009)

@ Roma:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 21, 2009)

@ Flippy:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 21, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> @ Roma:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


 
Thanks.....i'll keep the boy avy, even though it's not Josh.


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 21, 2009)

I have no idea who those people are.  Without any help, I'm going to mess up.

No problem.


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 21, 2009)

Sorry, are you mad?


----------



## Teach (Feb 21, 2009)

I fucking love it, thanks 

Still sealed lol.


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 21, 2009)

Don't worry, rep isn't required, just credit and turn your sig off.


----------



## ~Flippy (Feb 21, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> @ Flippy:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you, looks wonderful!


----------



## Kalashnikov (Feb 22, 2009)

My request has been ignored in the other shop for more than 3 weeks, so I'll try my luck here 

*Avatar:*

Please remove a background leaving only the guy, and make THIS BIRD as a background.
Size: As you please, the bigger the better (senior member size).

*Sig:*

If it's possible to get rid off the blured lines the fence left, at least from the guy, if it's too hard to do, it's ok.
You can change a background to any you see fit.
Text: Genki Sudo - Neo Samurai
Size: Original pictures size, but if you prefer smaller that's fine.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 22, 2009)

@ Gecka:



@ Whips:


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 22, 2009)

^ I don't color, read first post.

Turn sig off.


----------



## Totitos (Feb 22, 2009)

I would like an order of:

* Avy*

Border: dotted
Theme Color: it'd be good if it match with the sig's theme
Other: focus on his face

* Sig
*
Dotted border and the size as big as posible

How much will that cost me?


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 23, 2009)

Taa Stef <3


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 23, 2009)

^ Sig off, plz.

@ Sharingansasu:


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I couldn't do the sharingan thing, sorry.


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 23, 2009)

_No  problem...Looks awesome thanx!!!pek_


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 23, 2009)

No problem, glad you like it.


----------



## Jimin (Feb 24, 2009)

May I get a sig from this? Make me last. This is pretty low priority. I just want some effects. Make it look smexy.

Suna Raishin


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 24, 2009)

For an Avy, I want the van, and for the sig the whole pic


----------



## Durge (Feb 24, 2009)

i only want a avy made out of this.

Stock:link
Size:150x150

from 0:00 to 0:04

thanks


----------



## Kek (Feb 24, 2009)

Could I get a slideshow sig? No avy or effects plox.


I can see your busy, so no rush. ^^


----------



## April (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey Stef, I just want to see what you can do with this. <3

Just an avy, no set.

150 X 150 dotted border, effects and make it awesome, like you always do. 



lol I know you're busy, but no rush, take your time. <33333


----------



## Ina (Feb 25, 2009)

Transparent sig, I have no special desires, just make something pretty of it. =)


----------



## Arti (Feb 26, 2009)

umm.. Can a make a request for a Animated Sig/Gif please?..
..
Material.. - the awesome fight scene from this vid which starts around 1:03 ^^..
Download here!!
size - big as possible xP..
and thank you in advance ^^


----------



## Akainu (Feb 27, 2009)

Stock: 
Type: Set
Size 
Avatar: biggest for non-senior
Signature: size it is

Can you change the background to something like a light effect behind him or anything better than the white and grey shit.


----------



## MasterChick (Feb 27, 2009)

RED~KUN!!!!!!  
I GOTZ SOME WORK FOR YA!!!!!  


I don't want the text...but other than that...I'm leaving it to you, master!!!  

Senior Ava and a  set


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm gonna try to get as much of these done as humanly possible.

@ Beyond Birthday:


*Spoiler*: __ 










@ Sagara:


*Spoiler*: __ 










Waiting List:

Kalashnikov
Tsukiyo
Totitos
King Lloyd
St. Jimmy
Durge
Kek
latina-chan
Me
Akainu
MasterChick

@ .:Arti:.:

I need a timeframe, until you provide me with that your request is denied.


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 27, 2009)

@ Kalashnikov:


*Spoiler*: __ 










Waiting List:

Kalashnikov
Tsukiyo
Totitos
King Lloyd
St. Jimmy
Durge
Kek
latina-chan
Me
Akainu
MasterChick


----------



## Arti (Feb 27, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> I'm gonna try to get as much of these done as humanly possible.
> @ .:Arti:.:
> 
> I need a timeframe, until you provide me with that your request is denied.


time frame:amazed..
hmm from 1:06 to 1:15 ^_^..
-Arti


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 27, 2009)

@ Tsukiyo:


*Spoiler*: __ 











Waiting List:

Kalashnikov
Tsukiyo
Totitos
King Lloyd
St. Jimmy
Durge
Kek
latina-chan
Me
Akainu
MasterChick
.:Arti:.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Feb 28, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> @ Kalashnikov:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




Omg, that's perfect!!! 

Should I neg-rep you or pos-rep you? 

Thanks again, you're the man


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 28, 2009)

Another set.....can you do it on Friday at the earliest?  You aren't mad at me are you? 

Stock:

Two avy's: One of the boy and one of the girl, 150 x 150
Sig: 500 x 500, trans out everyone but the two people in the front, add a background (preferably red or something like pink)
Profile pics: same as avy's , 170 x 170
Border: same as last time. 

P.S.: Do i positive or negative rep you? 

 See Ya Later Red.


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm repsealed, you can't rep or neg me.

@ Javi:


*Spoiler*: __ 




I tried something new bro, if you want, I can redo it.


----------



## Totitos (Feb 28, 2009)

It's gorgeous, leave it like that.

Thanks Stef :manythumbs


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 28, 2009)

No problem. :manlytears


----------



## Arti (Feb 28, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> I'm repsealed, you can't rep or neg me.


So then how can we show our gratitude except posting thank you?..


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 28, 2009)

Credit me in your sig. That's the best way to show gratitude anyways.


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 28, 2009)

Um....do you have a date by which you can be repped again?


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 28, 2009)

No, it's a month seal, but I don't know what the exact date will be.

No more talk about my rep here.


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 1, 2009)

@ King Lloyd:


*Spoiler*: __ 









Waiting List:

Kalashnikov
Tsukiyo
Totitos
King Lloyd
St. Jimmy
Durge
Kek
latina-chan
Me
Akainu
MasterChick
.:Arti:.


----------



## fraj (Mar 1, 2009)

why were you repsealed ?


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 1, 2009)

^ 


*Spoiler*: _St. Jimmy_ 










Waiting List:

Kalashnikov
Tsukiyo
Totitos
King Lloyd
St. Jimmy
Durge
Kek
latina-chan
Me
Akainu
MasterChick


----------



## Jimin (Mar 1, 2009)

Awesome, Red. I'll use it soon.


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Mar 1, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> I'm gonna try to get as much of these done as humanly possible.
> 
> @ Beyond Birthday:
> 
> ...



S'ank you.

Lol@Repseal


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 3, 2009)

_Hi red sands if i bring you 2images can you put them together or you only work with an image?_


----------



## Darth (Mar 3, 2009)

a matching avatar with a border would be amazing.

see what you can do with it please.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 3, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> ^
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _St. Jimmy_



Will use after Friday, thanks Red


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 3, 2009)

School day so I'm going to work slow.

Sharingansasu: 

Sure, but I can't guarantee it will be good.

Darthpotato:

Denying yours, last time I made you a set no credit was given as stated in my rules. Try another shop.


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 3, 2009)

@ Durge:


*Spoiler*: __ 









@ Kek:


*Spoiler*: __ 









@ April:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kek (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks Red!


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 3, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> School day so I'm going to work slow.
> 
> Sharingansasu:
> 
> Sure, but I can't guarantee it will be good.



Ok, a set and you do what you can... if it'd be possible to try to put Sasuke's face in the other image...the size more little and his image with an effect more transparent as a remembrance.
The other imagei'm not too good with sizes but the format could be oval in tips and not too large.Thank you for trying Red Sands


----------



## April (Mar 3, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> @ April:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Woah, nice Stef. 

Credit, and I'll rep you when you turn green again.


----------



## Darth (Mar 4, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> Darthpotato:
> 
> Denying yours, last time I made you a set no credit was given as stated in my rules. Try another shop.



*SO BE IT     . *


----------



## Arti (Mar 4, 2009)

Only 3 more to go and mine will be started..


DarthPotato said:


> *SO BE IT     . *


flamings not gonna help ya dude..
and turn of your sig


----------



## Durge (Mar 4, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> @ Durge:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



thanks so much red its great.


----------



## Sima (Mar 4, 2009)

Ne, I know your a bit backed up as of right now Red, but I will request anyways, but you can take your time, I don't need it right away.

Avy; I just need a head shot of Tsunade, 125x125


Sig;- I just need it with in junior limits, and with a nice border. Add anything you feel will look nice.


----------



## koalakid (Mar 4, 2009)

Stock:
Size of sig:400 x 120
Specifics: I would like for it to be dark and have kinda of a hazy atmosphere. I also would like this text at the bottom right corner of the sig "[>>] Opium".
Thank you for your time.


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 4, 2009)

Request



*Avatar*
Size: 150x150
Border: Any
Extra: Any effects will do

*Sig*
Size: Any
Border: Same as Avatar
Extra: Also the same but with the text 'Prussia' on one and the other textless

Thank you


----------



## krome (Mar 5, 2009)

Avatar - 150x150 Just close in on Rena's face and add any effects you think would work 

Sig - 400x150 Effects that match the avatar


----------



## Totitos (Mar 5, 2009)

No rest for poor Stef.

good luck


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 5, 2009)

Lol, taking my time on them though, Javi.

Blame school and IRL.


----------



## Kek (Mar 5, 2009)

you sure are popular Red.


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 5, 2009)

Takes ur timez RED!!!  
We are patient  

Right, everybody? 

UR SO


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 6, 2009)

I'd like an average-sized sig + 130X130 avy of Buggy the Clown's head(The head sipping on a coconut) please


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 7, 2009)

I'll be sorta busy this weekend so I'll try to get as much done as possible.

@ Me:


*Spoiler*: __ 




I'm sorry I took so long, Marina. ;_______; Don't kill me. ;~;


----------



## Ina (Mar 7, 2009)

It's okay, I was joking. Thanks.


----------



## Bones (Mar 8, 2009)

Avator and Sig request
You have the choice to pick from the three below pics

For those of you want to watch the Barça match 
For those of you want to watch the Barça match 
Size: 450 by 250
Text: Bones


----------



## ~Flippy (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi Red! May I please have a request? 

Stock:



Ava Size: Senior. Face only.
Sig Size: Whatever is appropriate for allotted sig size. 
Details: Light red inner glow on edges.

Thank you!


----------



## Reincarnation (Mar 8, 2009)

can i get this dotted please 




thanks ^^


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 8, 2009)

@ Akainu:

*Spoiler*: __ 










I'd like to welcome our new GIF maker, Sayuri, she'll be working on GIFs since I have no patience with them.


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 8, 2009)

@ MasterChick:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayuri (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## Chillax (Mar 8, 2009)

transparency request

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Click here for DDL BSS*




ava - transparent, senior size with borders

sig - transparent, original size, no borders

thank you, reps and cred


----------



## Arti (Mar 9, 2009)

It looks great ^^..
Thank you very much xP..


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 9, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> @ MasterChick:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Sugoi!!!  I love it alot!!! I might use this on this forum later on. Thank you so much  
I'll be sure to raep you as soon as ur unsealed


----------



## Geek (Mar 9, 2009)

Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://xxcruciolovexx.deviantart.com/art/Naruto-Bacchikoi-114043886




Can I have all three faces squished up together but using a V like shape to separate them. Avatar doesn't need to be a specific size.

Text: 'Bacchikoi!' in a yellow or gold font.

Thank you very much.


----------



## koalakid (Mar 10, 2009)

koalakid said:


> Stock:
> Size of sig:400 x 120
> Specifics: I would like for the sig to be dark and have kinda of a hazy atmosphere. I also would like this text at the bottom right corner of the sig "[>>] Opium".
> Thank you for your time.



Do you have an estimate of how long this will take red?


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 10, 2009)

I have no idea, sorry, I have exams this week so I have no time. 

Please be patient, I will get them done.


----------



## koalakid (Mar 10, 2009)

I have no problem with that, it is just that i never log on here, so i would want to log on when you have it done so you dont feel like i ignored you.


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 10, 2009)

It's quite alright if it takes you a while to pick up your request, it doesn't hurt my feelings. 

Turn off your sig, btw.


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 10, 2009)

@ Roma:

I knew this would come out bad and it did. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tuanie (Mar 10, 2009)

your work are awesome! can i get a set? pretty plz XD


*Spoiler*: __ 




Stock:

size: up to you  maybe big enough?
border: up to you? maybe dot?


avy size: 125x125
border up to you


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 10, 2009)

@ Sharingansasu:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Romanticide (Mar 10, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> @ Roma:
> 
> I knew this would come out bad and it did.
> 
> ...


 
It's beautiful! pek I rep when i can.


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 10, 2009)

You already have a request here.  It's being done now.


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 10, 2009)

@ koalakid:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## krome (Mar 10, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> You already have a request here.  It's being done now.



Whoops  Thought I deleted that one. Ah, well  Sorry


----------



## Sayuri (Mar 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Sayu Yagami_ 









I'll post yours in a second Uchiha Karin.


----------



## Sayuri (Mar 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Uchiha Karin_ 






If you find that the left side of the sig is too empty and you want to fill it up, just let me know. I can add some text or something.


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 11, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> @ Sharingansasu:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


_Thank u so much looks awesome!!!pek
_


----------



## Sima (Mar 11, 2009)

Sayuri said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sayu Yagami_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry to be such a bother, but I needed a sig with it...I think I said that in my request, but I guess you looked over it:sweat

No problem though, but can you make one? I think the avy's are great


----------



## krome (Mar 11, 2009)

Sayuri said:


> *Spoiler*: _Uchiha Karin_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 It's great. Thanks. And the sig is fine


----------



## Sayuri (Mar 11, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> Sorry to be such a bother, but I needed a sig with it...I think I said that in my request, but I guess you looked over it:sweat
> 
> No problem though, but can you make one? I think the avy's are great



Sorry deary, I was in a bit of a rush. I'll get to it soon.


----------



## Sima (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks Sayuri Hope its not too much of a problem.

and I totally understand, we all make mistakes...and this shop has been quiet busy.


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 11, 2009)

@ Tara:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Here you go. <333


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 11, 2009)

set plz

stock;

text: "Come Here" in italic, some cute cursive font.
border: Dotted
size: it doesn't matter, maybe around 400x400
Specific: maybe a cool gradient or color added to it or something, something like pops? O.o


----------



## Sayuri (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## Sayuri (Mar 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _battlerek_ 










~Flippy I'm posting yours in a sec.

And just to calm down any worries: _No orders are being skipped._ Red Sands and I have worked out the orders, but since he's busy, some of you will get yours a little later.


----------



## Sayuri (Mar 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _~Flippy_


----------



## Kek (Mar 12, 2009)

set please :3


----------



## Sima (Mar 12, 2009)

Thats amazing

thanks so much Sayuri-san~


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 12, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> @ Tara:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Great as usual, thank you Stef pek *rep*


----------



## ~Flippy (Mar 13, 2009)

Sayuri said:


> *Spoiler*: _~Flippy_



That looks wonderful. Thank you so much!


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 13, 2009)

Sayuri said:


> *Spoiler*: _battlerek_



Thanks for an awesome job.


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 13, 2009)

@ Bones:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayuri (Mar 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Tuanie_


----------



## Tuanie (Mar 14, 2009)

Sayuri said:


> *Spoiler*: _Tuanie_




Looks awesome!!! tyvm


----------



## Bones (Mar 14, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> @ Bones:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



thank......


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 15, 2009)

Can you hook me up with a nice set?



Avy size: 150x150
Boarder: Dotted

Sig size: 300x300
Boarder: Dotted

Rep and credit thanks.


----------



## KushyKage (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey whats up guys, I would like a set done please. You guys can tweak it however you want to, complete freedom in terms of artistic vision. I only ask that you guys make charlie's face as avatar. No rush take your time as long as you want. I will rep and cred your work. Thanks!


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 15, 2009)

@Reincarnation:


*Spoiler*: __ 









@ Chillax:

My my, Chillax, where have you been? 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 15, 2009)

The Incredible Gai Sensei said:


> Stock:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Explain this better cause the stock is already V shaped and the text is there in those colors.


----------



## Koroshi (Mar 15, 2009)

Set please


Avy Specifications:Black Star's face
Size: Non-senior member
Borderotted or whatever you feel is good

Sig:Fills up space and is within restrictions, do whatever you feel is good, trans it.


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 15, 2009)

@ Peaceluvx:


*Spoiler*: __ 










We're almost to the end.


----------



## Chillax (Mar 15, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> @ Chillax:
> 
> My my, Chillax, where have you been?
> 
> ...


 
your own shop and a repseal, have we been busy? 

~ i'll chip in a few green once the seal is lifted, thanks a bunch


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 15, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> @ Peaceluvx:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I loves you! 
thank you so much!


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 16, 2009)

OMG!!!!! I need your powers RED!!!!!  

Text: 4ever with ur Soul 
Senior AVa and a  sig  
Please and thank you!!!!!


----------



## krome (Mar 16, 2009)

I have returned 


Avatar - 150 x 150 and just zoom in on Sasuke's face 
Sig - Whatever you want. I don't mind.


----------



## Geek (Mar 17, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> Explain this better cause the stock is already V shaped and the text is there in those colors.



I'm not sure if I can, So please do whatever you want with the image, add some cool effects, borders etc.

Thanks again for the effort ^^


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 20, 2009)

_Red Sands it's too soon to make u another request?This one is more normal and simple.A set.I'd like to keep the original colors as mux as possible and if it's not possible to take off the japanese words just write up  "listen to you breathing" in italic._


----------



## ~Abelish (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi I need a sig

Type: Sig
Stock:
size: Whatever you think is good. Me no good with size 
Border: transparent
Text: Negat!ve(in top left)
 is Positive(where ever would be great)


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 20, 2009)

@ Kek:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 20, 2009)

@ Dani:

This good?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 20, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> @ Dani:
> 
> This good?
> 
> ...



Outstanding Stef.

Well shit I can't rep. :Manlycross:

Credit tho


----------



## Kek (Mar 20, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> @ Kek:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you. <3


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 21, 2009)

@ KushyKage:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tsukiyo (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey red can you make me a transperancy?

i want hitsugaya please 
thanks ahead of time red 


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://images1.fanpop.com/images/photos/1500000/Toshiro-Hitsugaya-bleach-anime-1571112-1024-768.gif


----------



## Stroev (Mar 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _URL_ 



http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t305/ManaProc/Sbr4404.jpg




*Type:* Set
*Sizes:* Senior ava size, Max width(550) and width(400) as needed for sig. Details below.

I'd like to have the avatar be a close up on the man's face in the 3rd(lower right) panel.

And the entire panel of the man saying "Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap" for a signature. Feel free to Cut down the size to fit sig rules if needed, I can't guess how big it'll be(looks like it may be over limits for height). Don't mind the characters at the bottom of the page that go over to the next panel; you can ignore those that are on the other panel.

Reps and cred will be given, of course. Thanks. Sorry if the second paragraph was a tl;dr or too picky.


----------



## KushyKage (Mar 23, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> @ KushyKage:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



yo this sig is fire! love it man thanks!


----------



## ~Flippy (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey Red, could I have another set please?

Stock


*Spoiler*: __ 









Sig: Whatever is big but appropriate. 
Ava: Senior.
Details: Dotted border if possible. For the avatar, use a shot of Konata's (the blue haired one) head.

Thanks!


----------



## Yαriko (Mar 25, 2009)

hey stef<33333

I want a sexy sig from this pic

thanks<3


----------



## Vexor (Mar 26, 2009)

Request template:
Stock: 
Type: Avatar, Sig
Size: 400px × 300px (as long as the area the render pops out of the sig is clear ^^)
Text: Vexor 
Style: Pop out sig if possible (Like the knights upper body/wings coming out of the rectangular sig box)


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 27, 2009)

I'd like a set made from this please...

Avy: Senior size

Sig: No preferences really whatever you make is fine by me.


----------



## Majeh (Mar 27, 2009)

Stock: 

Avy: i want the pic of Kenichi on left of the stock at 125 x 125
Sig:The pic that on the Right id pretty much would like to have at the size it is.

No more photoshop for me or id do it myself =\


----------



## Matt Perry (Mar 28, 2009)

Request from Matt Perry:


Stock: 


Type: Avatar/Sig set

Size: 125x125 for avatar - signature not too big, using bottom right part of image only (with the girl)  Width bigger than height etc - do something fancy if you wish with the left side.

Additions:  The image is the best I can do, if it is unworkable, then do nothing with it.  If you can clean it up in the process of completing it, that would be great.  

Many thanks in advance guys!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 30, 2009)

*Due to some technical difficulties, Red's given me the green light to close the shop down. That is all.

-DH​*


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 8, 2009)

Thread is opened back up now. Fixed my computer problems. Those who obeyed the rules got their requests pmd.


----------



## Matt Perry (Apr 9, 2009)

Red Sands, I bow to you.  Thanks a ton!


----------



## MasterChick (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome back, Red!!!   
And thanks for the set!!!


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 9, 2009)

Red, i've deleted my preious post since i had Velvet do i while your thread was closed.....that ok?


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 9, 2009)

I didn't pm you one, cause I saw that, so it didn't matter.


----------



## Kek (Apr 10, 2009)

gif set 

Avy: 0:51-0:54

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0hEjmDVOTI[/YOUTUBE]



Sig: 1:51-1:57

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_ZPBb1_9w4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Morphine (Apr 10, 2009)

_Video

Sig: Senior size. From 0:42 to 0:50 please.

Avy: 150x150 0:42 - 0:45

Borders: dotted preferably. Cred rep and all that._


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 10, 2009)

Doing these now.


----------



## Morphine (Apr 10, 2009)

_Thanks for the fast reply! Will see it tomorrow tough. _


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 10, 2009)

@ Kek:




Youtube vid so the quality isn't so good.


----------



## Kek (Apr 10, 2009)

Um, the sig gif was supposed to be from the second video. ^^;


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 10, 2009)

Oh crap. >_> I missed it. My bad, working on it.


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 10, 2009)

Here it is.


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 11, 2009)

Delete the post, I'm doing it. -_-

My computer began to lag yesterday so it was near impossible to make a GIF. -_-


----------



## Kek (Apr 11, 2009)

thanks red!


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 11, 2009)

I come demanding a Steff-Kun 
Could I have this Trand's/Resized please


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 11, 2009)

@ Morphine:


----------



## Morphine (Apr 11, 2009)

_That particular one is supposed to be the avy and the second on (second timing) should be the sig._


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 11, 2009)

Well I'm working on the avatar now. But that's the correct timeframe for your Sig.

Edit:

Here you go.


----------



## Reincarnation (Apr 12, 2009)

just the guy in the top panel thanks ^^


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 12, 2009)

@ Whips:


----------



## Morphine (Apr 12, 2009)

_Thanks a million! You're the best. Rep+_


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks Steff


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 12, 2009)

Stef~

Gif request:

*Spoiler*: __ 









Can you make a slideshow out of it by making it transparent and getting rid of the text? (both sig and avatar, size 150x150)

Thank you <3


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 13, 2009)

@ Reincarnation:

I'm taking that you wanted a render.


----------



## Totitos (Apr 13, 2009)

Avy: moon
Time: 5:26-5:29
Border: black & white
Size: 150X150

Sig:moon
Time: 6:47-6:57 (don't include the shattering rocks in 6:57)
Border: black & white
size: whatever size will do

it's impossible to find the original episodes so I'll use youtube versions.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 14, 2009)

*EDIT:*
I need this set for Thursday btw


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 14, 2009)

For Friday

Stocks:
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://i40.tinypic.com/25zs8m0.jpg



*Spoiler*: __ 




Link removed


 Just have them side by side in the sig.

Avy and Sig sizes as usual. Rukia for the avy and profile pic. Ichigo and Rukia for the sig. Keep the original colors.


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 14, 2009)

@ Tara:


*Spoiler*: __ 








<333


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 14, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> @ Tara:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks Stef *rep* pek


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 15, 2009)

_YOU'RE BACK!

i wanna request a set,plz Red Sands.
I only want the round edges.
I like the original image and colors so if you want to add any effect go ahead but something soft.
Thank you.
_


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey can I have a set from this image please...

Avy: Senior size and could you also include Luffy and the moon behind him
Sig: No preferences really.  

Thanks.


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 15, 2009)

Javi, is it ok if I do yours on the the weekend? It's a GIF so it takes me longer.

@ St. Jimmy: 


*Spoiler*: __ 








Ok, for all those "On this day" requests, I have a life too, school and other things. Do not expect me to do all of them at the date you tell me to. 

And do not bother me on my profile, because I got a shop to avoid people bothering me on my profile. 

Thank you.


@ Unshaken Death: 

I don't do requests for other forums, please try some other shop.


----------



## Totitos (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm in no rush, take your time Stef.


----------



## Reincarnation (Apr 17, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> @ Reincarnation:
> 
> I'm taking that you wanted a render.


ah yes thank you its pefect


----------



## Brigade (Apr 17, 2009)

sharingansasu said:


> _YOU'RE BACK!
> 
> i wanna request a set,plz Red Sands.
> I only want the round edges.
> ...





StrawHat4Life said:


> Hey can I have a set from this image please...
> 
> Avy: Senior size and could you also include Luffy and the moon behind him
> Sig: No preferences really.
> ...




/mine      .


----------



## Brigade (Apr 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _sharingansasu._ 









*Spoiler*: _StrawHat4Life._


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 17, 2009)

@ Roma:


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 17, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> @ Roma:


 

Awesome as usual Red. Thanks again.


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 17, 2009)

No problem and I'm not mad at you, ok? I just don't respond to pointless pms.


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 17, 2009)

Ok. I'll get another set on the 26th from you. I'll rep you when i can.


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 17, 2009)

Brigade said:


> *Spoiler*: _sharingansasu._


_Thank you.
Could i ask you another avatar more center in her face if you do not mind, plz?
Sorry +reps_


----------



## Brigade (Apr 17, 2009)

/one second.


----------



## Brigade (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## Rinoa (Apr 17, 2009)

_Looks perfect.Thank you again.
_


----------



## Brigade (Apr 17, 2009)

no problem.


----------



## valerian (Apr 18, 2009)

Could someone make a set out of this?


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 18, 2009)

^ Sig off.

@ Javi:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hiruzen (Apr 19, 2009)

Could you make two avatars, of each face, each 150x150 and resize the sig to 450 by 450


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 20, 2009)

@ Cyborg Franky:





Foxxykat: 

Sig off, or no set.


----------



## valerian (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks. Reps to you.


----------



## Brigade (Apr 20, 2009)

Hiruzen said:


> Could you make two avatars, of each face, each 150x150 and resize the sig to 450 by 450


----------



## MasterChick (Apr 21, 2009)

Red!!! I summon THEE!!!!! 

A kick ass set and a senior Avatar of Liz Thompson  
If you could, remove text 

ARIGAITAI!!!!


----------



## Cooli (Apr 22, 2009)

Just need the text removed. Nothing else. Please and thank you


----------



## FoxxyKat (Apr 22, 2009)

fixing my sig, sorry.


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 22, 2009)

It's fine, I'll get on these as soon as possible.  

I just need to focus on my work for the week, I will do them though.


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 22, 2009)

_Red Sands when you can, please i'd like to ask you a set from this image.With the bubbles format , cut off the rest, plz and do your  magic. Thank you


*Spoiler*: detail 



could you write in small letters in the sheet under their leggs this: avec moi ce soir



_


----------



## Brigade (Apr 22, 2009)

I got you 2morrow when i come back kinda tired.


----------



## MasterChick (Apr 22, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> It's fine, I'll get on these as soon as possible.
> 
> I just need to focus on my work for the week, I will do them though.



Take your time, Red


----------



## Elim Rawne (Apr 23, 2009)

Can you turn this into a set?
Size:Max for seniors
Thanks


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 25, 2009)

@ Foxxykat: Your sig is still on, skipping your request.

@ MC:


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 25, 2009)

This good, Johnny?


----------



## Cooli (Apr 25, 2009)

Awesome Red. Thanks.


----------



## MasterChick (Apr 25, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> @ Foxxykat: Your sig is still on, skipping your request.
> 
> @ MC:


Thanks Red!!!  I love it!!! 
Here is the REPS!!!!


----------



## FoxxyKat (Apr 26, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> @ Foxxykat: Your sig is still on, skipping your request.


Sorry. I don't know how to turn the sig off in previous posts. Could someone tell me, plz?


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 26, 2009)

Go to edit--> Advanced and there should be a box that says "Show your signature"


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 26, 2009)

Brigade said:


> I got you 2morrow when i come back kinda tired.


_Thats ok.


You guys are doing me a favor/request not an obligation and all i can do is thank you guys and reps.
_


----------



## Sima (Apr 27, 2009)

Request~

Sig;- I need a nice border around it, also make it pretty~



Avy;- 150x150, I need a head shot of Naruto and Sasuke. I dotted border please.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## Sarun (Apr 28, 2009)

I would like an avy and a sig of the Ichigo picture.
Would u add effects and colors to both avy and sig please.
And make both Avy and Sig as big as this forum will allow.


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 28, 2009)

I don't do colorings, try another shop.

I'll get on the other requests when I finish up my assignments.


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Apr 29, 2009)

Stefu! I'd like a set please 

Stock: 


*Spoiler*: _Avy_ 



http://animeseed.com/pop_eps.php?eps_id=9957&anime_id=269(17:00-17:03)

I cant find that episode in YouTube, so I hope it's okay with you if I use this as GIF stock 



Avy: GIF, Senior
Sig: Senior
Border: black, dotted
Text (on sig): じごく しょうじょ
Font and color: black, trebuchet MS


Reps in advance


----------



## Darth (Apr 29, 2009)

*Stock:*

Sig - 
no text on the sig. 

Avatar - 
150x150 with a black border please.


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 29, 2009)

I've repped you now Red.


----------



## Brigade (Apr 29, 2009)

sharingansasu said:


> _Thats ok.
> 
> 
> You guys are doing me a favor/request not an obligation and all i can do is thank you guys and reps.
> _



Got you.



Sayu Yagami said:


> Request~
> 
> Sig;- I need a nice border around it, also make it pretty~
> 
> ...



Coming right up


Coming.



Darth Ruin said:


> *Stock:*
> 
> Sig - "The Awakening"
> no text on the sig.
> ...



^ Sig link is a redirect.


----------



## Brigade (Apr 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Sayu Yagami._ 









*Spoiler*: _St. Jimmy._


----------



## Elim Rawne (Apr 29, 2009)

Diceman said:


> Can you turn this into a set?
> Size:Max for seniors
> Thanks



Is anyone doing this?
If not can I change it?


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 29, 2009)

No, I got it.

I go by order, but my workers can take any request they want.

Sorry for the confusion. School is always in the way.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Apr 29, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> No, I got it.
> 
> I go by order, but my workers can take any request they want.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion. School is always in the way.



Are you doing it right now?I'd like to change it if it's no problem


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 29, 2009)

No, I haven't started, change as you please.


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 29, 2009)

_Thank you.pek
Could you make the avatar,too,plz?
Sorry...  i requested a set. + reps and thankx so much. _


----------



## Elim Rawne (Apr 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Stocks_ 




Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed




Type: Set
Size:Max for seniors
Text:Ryan Giggs,the Legend
Subtext(if you can fit it in): PFA Player of the Year: 2009,Premier League (10),UEFA Champions League (2),UEFA Super Cup(1),FA Cup (4),Football League Cup (3)
Notes: Be sure to use the badge .If you can,use the stadium as BG
Thanks again.


----------



## Sima (Apr 29, 2009)

Brigade said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sayu Yagami._



Thanks~ its great,

rep and cred when I use it, I am still gonna use my set I have for a bit longer.


----------



## Darth (Apr 30, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> *Stock:*
> 
> Sig - there
> no text on the sig.
> ...



Fixed the sig link.


----------



## Kizaru (Apr 30, 2009)

hi thar.

i would like a set plz. reps and credit of course. 

feel free to use whichever stock inspires you more.



*Spoiler*: __ 








rounder border would be nice. if you decide on the first i'd like an avatar of the middle guy.

thanks.


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh Stef, if you feel that you can't do my GIF request (@ page 67) because it's not YouTube video, please tell me so I can change it 
Thanks


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 30, 2009)

REd, i'm cancelling my request since you are busy, that ok?


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 30, 2009)

Go ahead.

I'll get started on the one after yours then.

And Mikoto, yes plz change the link, I need a youtube vid until I get a better DLer.


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 30, 2009)

@ Mikoto:

I got the sig, tell me when you switch the avy link.


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 30, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> *Stock:*
> 
> Sig - Defeat American Navy Pilots 220-20 in mock combat
> no text on the sig.
> ...


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (May 1, 2009)

Ok Red I got a replacement link for the GIF Avy: Damleg 

6:32-6:35

Thank you, Red.

EDIT: Sorry was such in a hurry. Here, sig off


----------



## Darth (May 1, 2009)

It's great. Thank's a bunch!


----------



## Red Sands (May 1, 2009)

Sig off and I'll do it.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 1, 2009)

Could I have a transparent Sig and Avy from this image please. Thanks.


----------



## Brigade (May 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _._


----------



## Brigade (May 1, 2009)

sharingansasu said:


> _Thank you.pek
> Could you make the avatar,too,plz?
> Sorry...  i requested a set. + reps and thankx so much. _




*Spoiler*: _Complete Set/Revised Sig._


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 1, 2009)

Thanks Brigade. I'll use it now.


----------



## Rinoa (May 1, 2009)

Brigade said:


> *Spoiler*: _Complete Set/Revised Sig._



_Thank you.
reps + i'll credit._


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (May 1, 2009)

hey red what happened to the requested japanese characters to be put in sig? 
I bet you translated it and it turned out to be "show me death" huh...


----------



## Red Sands (May 1, 2009)

No, I missed that.

I'll start over when I can.


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (May 1, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> No, I missed that.
> 
> I'll start over when I can.


Oh ok~

But a little special request though: I'll be having a hard time going online, so when you've finished both sig and avy, can you just PM both to me? Thank you. Oh BTW i'm using the sig (the one you made before) even though it's wrong, but I'll be more than happy if you can redo it and make it into the text i requested.

However, if the japanese characters turn out to be rectangles or question marks (due to the fact that PS cannot recognize said language), please do tell me so I can just use the sig that you previously made ~


----------



## Red Sands (May 1, 2009)

I'll pm it, turn the sig off.




To the other requests, I'm sorry about this long wait, but I've been getting nailed with school work. D:

I'll try to get them done, I promise.


----------



## Red Sands (May 2, 2009)

@ Diceman:


----------



## Red Sands (May 2, 2009)

@ Kizaru:


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 2, 2009)

gimme a avatar of this boss man <3

Chapter 42


----------



## Red Sands (May 2, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> gimme a avatar of this boss man <3
> 
> nenena at livejournal



Congrats on first post for page 69, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) boy.


----------



## Arti (May 2, 2009)

umm..request please...

set size - original height if possible...
avy size - senior size..

and thanks in advance...


----------



## Elim Rawne (May 2, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> @ Diceman:



thanks Red
*reps*


----------



## Brigade (May 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _ .:Arti:._


----------



## Kizaru (May 2, 2009)

Thanks Red.  Is it me or is the d in admirals missing?


----------



## Red Sands (May 2, 2009)

Oh man, I just noticed that horrible typo. 

I'll fix it, but it'll take me a while cause of my homework and I might have to redo the sig. D:


----------



## Arti (May 2, 2009)

Brigade said:


> *Spoiler*: _ .:Arti:._


Thank you...


----------



## Krix (May 2, 2009)

*Stock:* 

Sig out of this, please. Do whatever you want to make it look pretty. 

Oh, sorry: Make the size within junior limitaitons.


----------



## Kizaru (May 3, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> Oh man, I just noticed that horrible typo.
> 
> I'll fix it, but it'll take me a while cause of my homework and I might have to redo the sig. D:



Yeah no worries. I assume you didn't save it in a PSD file? 

Thanks once again.


----------



## Red Sands (May 3, 2009)

^ No, I do not, unfortunately. D:


----------



## DatLaydeeKaze (May 3, 2009)

Hey, Red 

Could you make me a trans//render set out of this?

Stock; Here.

Could i have just Lee and the Kitty.
and an Avvy of Lee.

Rep + Cred.


----------



## Kizaru (May 3, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> ^ No, I do not, unfortunately. D:



How about I give you a new stock so you don't get bored of workong on the same thing? 

*Spoiler*: __ 





that silly kizaru


----------



## MasterChick (May 4, 2009)

I gotz another Request for ya!!!  


Senior Avatar of Kiddo. Also, if you can, remove Maka, Soul and Blair. I just want BS, Kidd and their partners in the set. Again, do whatever you want with it. 

please and thank you!!!


----------



## Laex (May 4, 2009)

Hey, can i get a set from this please?



regular sized av, and for the sig... what ever looks best i guess, under 430 px in height though. Not really a transparency, some nice background effects please?


----------



## valerian (May 4, 2009)

Could you make me a set, with JoJo's face as the avatar.


----------



## Constantine (May 4, 2009)

I have a request for a Set.

Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Here it is. =)



Type: (Avatar, Sig)
Size: Any size you feel it needs to be.
Be creative and try to add a psychedelic theme, as well as the text: Bob Marley on the signature.

Much Obliged, I am looking forward to this.


----------



## Brigade (May 5, 2009)

Lavi said:


> I have a request for a Set.
> 
> Stock:
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Cyborg Franky said:


> Could you make me a set, with JoJo's face as the avatar.






Mine                         .


----------



## Brigade (May 5, 2009)

Shinobi Nikki said:


> Hey, Red
> 
> Could you make me a trans//render set out of this?
> 
> ...



this too     .


----------



## Brigade (May 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Cyborg 
Franky_ 









*Spoiler*: _Lavi_ 









*Spoiler*: _Shinobi Nikki_


----------



## valerian (May 5, 2009)

Thanks, but could you make JoJo's head a little bigger? And could you make an avatar of Dio too. Much appreciated.


----------



## Brigade (May 5, 2009)

Bigger without distorting the pic not really. making the Dio Avy now


----------



## Brigade (May 5, 2009)




----------



## valerian (May 5, 2009)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Constantine (May 5, 2009)

Brigade said:


> *Spoiler*: _Lavi_



Great Job! Cred+Rep


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 5, 2009)

I'm guessing that my request isn't done yet


----------



## Red Sands (May 5, 2009)

Sorry, Camden, school days will be slow. :3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 5, 2009)

Ah, I doesn't mind. You do what you can.


----------



## Bleach (May 6, 2009)

I'm requesting a *Signature* and *Avy*  .

*Signature:*
*Stock:*
*Text:* Wd0
*Size:* Can you make it long ways? Like you know, mainly tall and not wide :3.

*Avy:*
*Stock:* Same as above.
*Text:* Wd0
*Size:* Senior Size :3!


----------



## koguryo (May 6, 2009)

*Stock:* 
*Type:* Avatar, Sig
*Size:* Avatar 100x100 and the Sig can be just any size.
For the Avatar can you please put "Koguryo."

plz and thx.  Also Reps+Cred.


----------



## DatLaydeeKaze (May 6, 2009)

Brigade said:


> *Spoiler*: _Shinobi Nikki_



Ooh~ 
Thankies
Shall Rep and Cred ^^


----------



## bubun (May 7, 2009)

Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/8720/shikamaru2td1.png



Type: sig
Size: 250px x 330px, or anything near that size
Anything else you would like to add will go after that: 

I want red sands to make it
If you can, make the background similar to this
If possible, put shadows behind him
Put a small "how troublesome" text at the bottom-right corner


*Spoiler*: __ 



_Steeeef <33 This is Hannah/Crayons (I'm hijacking the post)! Bubun is my brother and this is his first time requesting a sig. I hope you can make a good one for him :> I'll rep you too, don't worry! *keeps you inside my den*_


----------



## Darth (May 7, 2009)

A request for Red. 

Sig: Don't make it too big. Leave room for a spoiler tag on the bottom please.  

Avatar: Just use the stock for the sig to your own discretion. 150x150 would be great.


----------



## Kizaru (May 7, 2009)

Red, you're still working on my sig right? I can wait, I just want to know.


----------



## Red Sands (May 7, 2009)

Don't worry, I'm going to make them. 

Just wait till Friday, I'll do them all.


----------



## Totitos (May 7, 2009)

DIOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Crocodile (May 8, 2009)

Hi Red 
Stock:
(Just the blue haired chick if thats possible)
Type: Set please
Size: Largest I can have it.

Thanks.


----------



## Ema Skye (May 8, 2009)

Stefu 



*Avatar*
Size: 150x150
Border: Any
Extra: Avatar on the girl in the left side (Brunette, green eyes, pink sunglasses) and effects too.

*Sig*
Size: Any
Border: Same as avatar
Extra: Anything you seem fitting, with effects too

Thanks <3


----------



## Red Sands (May 8, 2009)

@ Dance Hime:


----------



## Red Sands (May 8, 2009)

@ Kizaru:


*Spoiler*: __ 










I'm in a bit of a rut, so bare with it plz.


----------



## Yαriko (May 9, 2009)

hey steffy chan<3

a sig from this


and an ava from this one



thanks<33333


----------



## Krix (May 9, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> @ Dance Hime:




Thank you so much.


----------



## Red Sands (May 9, 2009)

@ MC:



*Spoiler*: __ 










I'm working, don't worry.


----------



## Red Sands (May 9, 2009)

Aleximaru said:


> Hey, can i get a set from this please?
> 
> 
> 
> regular sized av, and for the sig... what ever looks best i guess, under 430 px in height though. Not really a transparency, some nice background effects please?




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MasterChick (May 9, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> @ MC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Red, you never cease to amaze me!!  It turned out way better than I imagined it!!  
The wait was soo worth it!!! 
Thank you very much and here are the reps for ya!!!


----------



## Laex (May 9, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> *Spoiler*: __



This = Win


----------



## Brigade (May 9, 2009)

^Sig off     .


----------



## Heran (May 10, 2009)

Could you make me a set of the wonderful Matt Berry please?



Do what you like with the size. Aslong as the avatar fits.


----------



## Red Sands (May 10, 2009)

@ Bleach:


----------



## Brigade (May 10, 2009)

koguryo said:


> *Stock:*
> *Type:* Avatar, Sig
> *Size:* Avatar 100x100 and the Sig can be just any size.
> For the Avatar can you please put "Koguryo."
> ...







Ema Skye said:


> Stefu
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mine         .


----------



## Alex. (May 10, 2009)

'Ello.
I would like to help around the shop...if that's possible.


----------



## Red Sands (May 10, 2009)

^ We have enough workers with Brigade and Sayuri. We don't need anymore workers atm, thank you. :3


----------



## .:Jason:. (May 10, 2009)

Stock: 
Type: Set
Size: Maximum Size Allowed for Juniors
I don't really care much for color sceams, whatever works. However, I'd like it if you got rid of the guy in the background.


----------



## Alex. (May 10, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> ^ We have enough workers with Brigade and Sayuri. We don't need anymore workers atm, thank you. :3



Ook. 

Though when you'll need help don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Morphine (May 10, 2009)

Set with this please 

Avy 150 x 150 - House, sig senior size, just get rid of the guest star thingy. Thanks in advance and don't rush! When you have time. Effects are much needed and appreciated. Rep + Cred. Thanks in advance.
​


----------



## Brigade (May 10, 2009)

@*Koguryo:*




@*Ema Skye:*


----------



## Brigade (May 10, 2009)

Heran said:


> Could you make me a set of the wonderful Matt Berry please?
> 
> 
> 
> Do what you like with the size. Aslong as the avatar fits.





JasonKunxx said:


> Stock:
> Type: Set
> Size: Maximum Size Allowed for Juniors
> I don't really care much for color sceams, whatever works. However, I'd like it if you got rid of the guy in the background.




Mine           .


----------



## koguryo (May 10, 2009)

Brigade said:


> @*Koguryo:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Sweet thanks a lot.  I've already repped so I'll make sure to credit.


----------



## Brigade (May 10, 2009)

@ *Heran:*

*Spoiler*: __ 








@ *JasonKunxx:* 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bleach (May 10, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> @ Bleach:




Omg thats beautiful!! =D!! Ty ^___^!

but wheres the text D:!


----------



## Red Sands (May 10, 2009)

Sorry about the mix up, I always forget the text:


----------



## Romanticide (May 10, 2009)

For next Sunday, don't do til then please .
Stock:  
Same borders as usual :ho Keep the original colors


----------



## .:Jason:. (May 10, 2009)

Brigade said:


> @ *JasonKunxx:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I like it, but could you resize the avy to 120x120? I want to use it on another site but it won't work.


----------



## Brigade (May 11, 2009)




----------



## Ema Skye (May 11, 2009)

Brigade said:


> @*Koguryo:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Brigade <3 *rep*


----------



## Brigade (May 11, 2009)

No problem


----------



## Darth (May 12, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Sig: Don't make it too big. Leave room for a spoiler tag on the bottom please.
> 
> Avatar: Just use the stock for the sig to your own discretion. 150x150 would be great.



Could I get an update on my request please? It's been awhile.


----------



## Red Sands (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry, exams. 

Please, you asked for me to do it, and well it's a bad time to be picky with workers. >_>


----------



## Darth (May 12, 2009)

Oh.. It's alright. Anyone can do it.. You don't have to if you're busy..


----------



## Crocodile (May 12, 2009)

Manta Punk said:


> Hi Red
> Stock:
> (Just the blue haired chick if thats possible)
> Type: Set please
> ...



Hey Red,You seem abit busy and have quite alot of work in for you,I'll withdraw my request.
Don't worry i'll get it done somewhere else


----------



## Yαriko (May 12, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> I'm sorry, exams.
> 
> Please, you asked for me to do it, and well it's a bad time to be picky with workers. >_>



well brigade can do my request if you are busy<3


----------



## Romanticide (May 12, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> I'm sorry, exams.
> 
> Please, you asked for me to do it, and well it's a bad time to be picky with workers. >_>


 
Um.....should i have mine deleted or is this sunday still ok?


----------



## Red Sands (May 12, 2009)

It's fine, I have this exam on Thrusday. Don't worry, I'll get them done.


----------



## Romanticide (May 12, 2009)

Ok, thanks. Can i have variations too?


----------



## Brigade (May 12, 2009)

AliBaba said:


> hey steffy chan<3
> 
> a sig from this
> 
> ...



Taking to lighten the stress in the atmosphere.



Manta Punk said:


> Hey Red,You seem abit busy and have quite alot of work in for you,I'll withdraw my request.
> Don't worry i'll get it done somewhere else



Ight.


----------



## Brigade (May 12, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Could I get an update on my request please? It's been awhile.



I got you covered.


----------



## Totitos (May 12, 2009)

Terry to the rescue.


----------



## Brigade (May 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Darth Ruin._


----------



## Brigade (May 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _AliBaba._


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 12, 2009)

I'd like a senior sized avatar of this with a black and white border. Best quality you can get it in, thanks 
Link - 1:12-1:14


----------



## Brigade (May 12, 2009)

Got you man.


----------



## Brigade (May 12, 2009)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 12, 2009)

Thanks mang. Too bad you're sealed, I'll just credit instead


----------



## Brigade (May 12, 2009)

Its all good lol.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (May 13, 2009)

Set of Mihawk (Guy with the big black sword) please. 

Matching Avatar too.

Both of them senior sized, please. Thanks


----------



## Yαriko (May 13, 2009)

thank you

when can I rep you?


----------



## Grimmjow (May 13, 2009)

Can you transparent this



I just want the sign. "Seint Seiya The Lost Canvas"

Sig size please. ( I don't want it big tho)

As your reward thank you.


----------



## Brigade (May 13, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Set of Mihawk (Guy with the big black sword) please.
> 
> Matching Avatar too.
> 
> Both of them senior sized, please. Thanks



I got you.



AliBaba said:


> thank you
> 
> when can I rep you?



Ill forget by the time I'm unsealed so cred is just fine.



Grimmjow said:


> Can you transparent this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll try my best.


----------



## Grimmjow (May 13, 2009)

Appreciate it.


----------



## Bleach (May 13, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> Sorry about the mix up, I always forget the text:



Its k x]! THanks alot though! Ill be sure to cred n rep =3!


----------



## Brigade (May 14, 2009)

Brigade said:


> I got you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm sorry for going back on my word but I don't think I'll be able to work on these anytime soon, If you can wait till this weekend I will be sure that ill be able to do them. I just have a ton of work to do for a class and i haven't been able to even open PS cuz of my research. So in short if you all can wait it would really be appreciated. I am also sure that my reason would also cover Red's absence from the shop.

Thanks.

/also goes for anyone before and after this post.


----------



## Red Sands (May 14, 2009)

Ok time for Dracule Mihawk.


----------



## Kelsey (May 18, 2009)

Can I have this Trans'd and Resized please? 

Stock

I got missed out?


----------



## Grimmjow (May 18, 2009)

Nevermind Terry Irene did it for me.


----------



## Brigade (May 18, 2009)

Fuck i had it uploaded


----------



## Morphine (May 19, 2009)

Morphine said:


> Set with this please
> 
> Avy 150 x 150 - House, sig senior size, just get rid of the guest star thingy. Thanks in advance and don't rush! When you have time. Effects are much needed and appreciated. Rep + Cred. Thanks in advance.




Reposting request. Has it been missed?
Thanks, Stef. <3
​


----------



## Red Sands (May 19, 2009)

Indeed it has been missed, I never saw it. 

I'll get on it when I get back from school.


----------



## Pepper (May 19, 2009)

A transparent signature. Two avatars of her face, one 125x125 for now, and one 150x150 so I can use it in the future too. No border, rounded edges on the avatar. Will rep and cred.


----------



## Romanticide (May 19, 2009)

Red, don't forget my set either.


----------



## Red Sands (May 19, 2009)

I'm in exam weeks, please bare with the slowness.

@ Morphine:


----------



## Morphine (May 21, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> I'm in exam weeks, please bare with the slowness.
> 
> @ Morphine:



Thanks! Looks like in some old movie or something. <3 Repped.
​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 21, 2009)

Avatar request 

Link
0:04 - 0:07

Senior sized, black and white border, and high quality if possible, thanks.


----------



## Brigade (May 21, 2009)

Got you           .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 21, 2009)

Edited my post :ho


----------



## Brigade (May 21, 2009)

No difference except a second


----------



## Kelsey (May 21, 2009)

Whips♥ said:


> Can I have this Trans'd and Resized please?
> 
> Stock



I got missed out?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 21, 2009)

I know, but still


----------



## Brigade (May 21, 2009)

I got you whips.


----------



## Brigade (May 21, 2009)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 21, 2009)

Could you speed it up just a tinch?


----------



## Brigade (May 21, 2009)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 21, 2009)

Thanks mang. Will credit when I use.


----------



## Brigade (May 21, 2009)

hope its fast enough.


----------



## Kelsey (May 21, 2009)

Thanks Brigade  *Repps*


----------



## Romanticide (May 22, 2009)

Red, is my set going ok?


----------



## Red Sands (May 22, 2009)

Sorry, forgot to upload.


----------



## Romanticide (May 22, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> Sorry, forgot to upload.


 
It's ok that you forgot.....it's awesome though.


----------



## Kathutet (May 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Stock:* In this video, 6:05 to 6:08
*Type:* GIF 
*Size:* 189px wide ? 100px high (style similar to this sig)
*Note:* Enhance or 'fix' colors if you wish, effects are not needed. Get rid of the text though. Can you make it so that the signature is in a loop, but doesn't look all jumpy? Or, make the animation end with a cool font or something, along with a BG that looks suitable. Also, the border should just be a black 1px one, not the same one as in the example I've given.
*________________*
​ *Stock:* Same video. If you don't have much time to waste, pick a stock from the same scene. If you do, check for a stock that looks good to you in a later part of the movie clip.
* Type:* avatar (No GIF)
*Size:* 150x150 px (same style as the sig, 2 rounded corners)
*Note:* Enhance or fix colors, effects are appreciated. No text. As for the border, same like the sig. Just a black 1px border please.

If the links don't work, tell me please. YT is being a pain in the ass nowadays.




I have faith in you, man.  I'll rep when this 24 hour cockblock is over. Take your time & thanks on beforehand.


----------



## Arti (May 25, 2009)

Request Again....
Avy Size - Senior..
Sig Size - Height=450px...
PS.. if possible can you write something good involving music on it ...


----------



## Sengoku (May 25, 2009)

sig:

Keep it the same size and high quality please. 


Do away with the black background and make it transparent. Also remove the fogginess at the bottom and the text. Essentially, I just want a full body. The feet area should somewhat look like this:


but not half assed with ugly outlines. 

Thanks.


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 25, 2009)

Could I get a Edward and Alphonse Elric signature with a yellowish background?




I wouldn't mind them being on opposite sites of the signature too with a rounded (not straight) boarder (transparent around the edges).

Thank you!

425x95 please.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 25, 2009)

Can you add curved borders to stuff? I have GIMP, and the only proper way to do it is with rounded edges on script-fu, and it doesn't work for me. So I'm doing it with the path tool, and shit comes out like this:



So...can you?


----------



## Red Sands (May 25, 2009)

@ Ken: You just want me to make an avatar from a frame in that video?

@ Lucinel: I can, but you'll have to wait.

@ Pepper: 

I forgot about your request. D:


----------



## Lucaniel (May 25, 2009)

then, should I post the images I need curved borders for right here or wait till you have time?


----------



## Red Sands (May 25, 2009)

You'll have to wait till I have completed the requests before you. 

Since this is a simple request, I'll let you post 3 pics you want me add rounded borders to.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 25, 2009)

Well I know _that_ part, I was just wondering when to post the images...well whatever.

I know some of these already have badly-rounded edges, if you need to just crop closer and make them properly round, I don't mind. Thanks! ^_^


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kathutet (May 26, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> @ Ken: You just want me to make an avatar from a frame in that video?


Yeah, preferably one from the part where he sheds a tear. I think it's somewhere around 6:05. Add lots of effects if you like, the signature isn't needed anymore (sorry if you're already working on it, if you did I'll take it anyways. Don't want you to get too much work now that you're short on time.)


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 26, 2009)

show me what you can do red chan 

avatar from this


sig from this can you get rid of the bottom right text saying king roy


----------



## solidspartan117 (May 26, 2009)

Could you make a sig of Amaru from broken bonds?


----------



## Red Sands (May 26, 2009)

I don't find the stock. 


Kenneth said:


> Yeah, preferably one from the part where he sheds a tear. I think it's somewhere around 6:05. Add lots of effects if you like, the signature isn't needed anymore (sorry if you're already working on it, if you did I'll take it anyways. Don't want you to get too much work now that you're short on time.)



I was gonna get on it, but ok.

It's not gonna come out as great as you think.

Cause it's a youtube vid, but I'll do my best with the avatar.


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 26, 2009)

did you see my request?


----------



## Red Sands (May 26, 2009)

@ Ken:

I tried, but youtube vids are shit to work with.


----------



## Kathutet (May 27, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> @ Ken:
> 
> I tried, but youtube vids are shit to work with.


I know YT is a synonym for shitty quality. Have you tried the HQ version?
There's a lot of difference. If not, I'll gladly take this one.

 Link: _HQ video_

Sorry if I sound a bit pushy by the way.


----------



## Sengoku (May 27, 2009)

Red, are you going to do my request? Because if you have too much to do, I'll ask somewhere else. I don't mind. If you are still working on it, I have my very own crappy version of what the pic should look like if you need a reference.


----------



## Red Sands (May 27, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> I know YT is a synonym for shitty quality. Have you tried the HQ version?
> There's a lot of difference. If not, I'll gladly take this one.
> 
> Link: _HQ video_
> ...


Did the HQ one, that's what came out.


Sengoku said:


> Red, are you going to do my request? Because if you have too much to do, I'll ask somewhere else. I don't mind. If you are still working on it, I have my very own crappy version of what the pic should look like if you need a reference.



That's up to you, I'm studying for exams so I won't be working too fast.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (May 27, 2009)

I saw your impressive work and was wondering if you could make this a 125x125 avatar, maybe add a black border:



And can you make a transparent background for this one and make sure it doesn't go over the sig limits (I'm not sure if it does or not):


----------



## Lucaniel (May 27, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> That's up to you, I'm studying for exams so I won't be working too fast.



Ah I see.

Mmkay Red dropping my request here then, nvm.


----------



## Kathutet (May 28, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> Did the HQ one, that's what came out.
> 
> 
> That's up to you, I'm studying for exams so I won't be working too fast.


I'll take that one, then. You'll have to wait a while though, I have to spread before I can give rep again.


----------



## bubun (May 28, 2009)

red sands, is my ava and sig aren't finish yet?
if you want to see my request its in page 70


----------



## bubun (May 28, 2009)

^oops sorry my sig is on


----------



## Red Sands (May 28, 2009)

Please repost it, I could have sworn we did yours. We didn't mean to skip you.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 28, 2009)

*Request for Red Sands*

Avatar
Size: 150x150
Border: dotted or anything you can do
Image: 

Signature 
Size: Whatever you see fit
Border: Whatever you see fit
Text: "Gentleman Skeleton" "Brandon Heat"
Image: 
Other: Have fun with it.

Thanks for taking my request.


----------



## Sengoku (May 28, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> That's up to you, I'm studying for exams so I won't be working too fast.



Ok, I'll save you the trouble as of right now. 
I'll ask somewhere else and if I don't like it, I'll come back here and request again.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (May 29, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> That's up to you, I'm studying for exams so I won't be working too fast.



Well if your busy I guess I'll try somewhere else.


----------



## bubun (May 29, 2009)

bubun said:


> Stock:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



ok here's my request


----------



## Red Sands (May 30, 2009)

.:Arti:. said:


> Request Again....
> Avy Size - Senior..
> Sig Size - Height=450px...
> PS.. if possible can you write something good involving music on it ...







I'm studying for my exams which are next week, so don't expect quick work. :X


----------



## Kizaru (May 31, 2009)

I'd like a set. 

Avy of the guy in the right (Kizaru)



Thanks, and I can wait so take your time.


----------



## .:Mario:. (Jun 2, 2009)

Type: avatar
Stock: 
Size: junior size
make the ava of the guy in the middle, use doted borders please

Type: sig
Stock: 
Size: 500x500
after u resized the pic, could you only use the half with red font please, also put dotted borders in here too


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 3, 2009)

Senior sized set request. 

Avatar
3:54 - 3:57

Sig
1:08 - 1:13

Black and white borders, best quality you can get it in :]


----------



## Red Sands (Jun 3, 2009)

Tomorrow is my final exam, guys. x]

When I return home tomorrow, I promise to do all the requests that have piled on these past few days.


----------



## MasterChick (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey Red and Brigade!!!!! 


Text: Never Lose Myself
If you can, crop the title 'Soul Eater' from the set. 


Text: MasterC
Size: 150x150 Senior Avatar 

Again, do whatever you think looks good. You're the artists, not me  

I'm on vacation right now, so take your time on this one. 
Reps and creditz when done!!!


----------



## soulfulfillment (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey guys, could you make a sig for me. Thanks



Size: 182 x 400
Type: sig
Text: Sexy is what they call me

Just do whatever you think looks good and make it sexy! Thanks guys! mwah


----------



## Red Sands (Jun 7, 2009)

@ Brandon Heat:


----------



## Red Sands (Jun 12, 2009)

I've gotten lazy. Real lazy. Blame my summer break. :I

@ Bubun:

This close enough?



@ Kizaru:


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 12, 2009)

Avy: 150 x 150 Could you make an avy of each of the characters please. If not then just Luffy. 
Sig: Whatever you see fit. I'm sure it'll be better then what I could envision.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 26, 2009)

I'd like two avatars with some effects. 



I'd like the first one to be of Ganondorf, and the second of Red, both with some effects, black and white borders for both.


----------



## Red Sands (Jun 26, 2009)

Job is keeping me away from this shop. 

@.:Mario:.: The stock is well...horrible. I couldn't do anything good so Brigade is handling it.

@ Darth Nihilus: 

Finished the first request, will do the other according to order.


----------



## Red Sands (Jun 27, 2009)

@MC:

Sudden inspiration.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 27, 2009)

Wow your sets are beautiful. Amazing work. Can I make a request too.



Everything is really up to you. I would like the avy to be off the guy in the top left.


----------



## MasterChick (Jun 28, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> @MC:
> 
> Sudden inspiration.



OMG!!!!!!  

It's WAYYYY betta than I expect it!!!!  
I knew I can count on you when it comes to my Soul Eater Sets!!!!  

Thank you so much and here is the reps!!!!


----------



## Kobe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Red! 

I've a little question. I'm trying to make a signature, a gif more precisely.. but the quality becomes awful.. can you look at it?

what I did

Strawhats

If you accept to do it;

Start with Luffy, end with Brook.. you know their joinage time to crew.. Also border would be appreciated.. 500 pixels height for signature would be great!

As for Ava; Luffy , Usopp or Zoro with some magic is ok for me  150x200 of course 

Take your time


----------



## valerian (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## Red Sands (Jun 30, 2009)

soulfulfillment said:


> Hey guys, could you make a sig for me. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 30, 2009)

Changed up my request a bit thar


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd like a set of this, the avatar should be a 130X130 pic of the biggest Ork's head.


----------



## Red Sands (Jun 30, 2009)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Avy: 150 x 150 Could you make an avy of each of the characters please. If not then just Luffy.
> Sig: Whatever you see fit. I'm sure it'll be better then what I could envision.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 30, 2009)

Awesome thanks for the avy's.


----------



## soulfulfillment (Jul 1, 2009)

thanks for the sig!


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 1, 2009)

@ Darth Nilihus:




Are these any good, Camden?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 1, 2009)

Dude, that's pimp material you have there. Excellence. 

Will cred when I useth.


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 1, 2009)

Glad you like them.


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 1, 2009)

I repped you now.


----------



## Soldier (Jul 1, 2009)

Can I have a 150x150 avatar of the boy in this pic?
Nothing special, please. <3 But can I have an orange border? 

Flip it horizontally.


----------



## Akainu (Jul 1, 2009)

Stock: 

Type: Avatar
Size: 125 x 125

On one version add a little effects to the background, and on the other can you just substitute black for white in the background.


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 2, 2009)

@ Janissary:


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 2, 2009)

@ Dracule Mihawk:


----------



## Morphine (Jul 2, 2009)

Set please, Stefu. Be creative. Rep + Cred


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey Stef, can you make me an avatar (150x150) with effects, of Battler (red hair male) in the picture, thanks.


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 2, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


>


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 2, 2009)

battlerek said:


> I'd like a set of this, the avatar should be a 130X130 pic of the biggest Ork's head.




*Spoiler*: __ 













Soldier said:


> Can I have a 150x150 avatar of the boy in this pic?
> Nothing special, please. <3 But can I have an orange border?
> 
> Flip it horizontally.


----------



## valerian (Jul 3, 2009)

That is awesome.  Thanks.


----------



## Soldier (Jul 3, 2009)

Muchas gracias.
Rep after 24 hr.


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 3, 2009)

_Please Red Sands could you make a set from this, the avatar with round edges and could you make the sig transparency  just letting the light/white parts? 
Thank you so you.I'll rep and credit.



_


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 5, 2009)

@ Akainu:


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 5, 2009)

@ Morphine:


----------



## En Too See (Jul 5, 2009)

Sup dudes!

I'd like a sig with this on it...



Now you don't have to use this exact picture, as long as it has the earth on it, it's good.

For the text, I'd like for it to say "Earth 20XX" and under it "The Beginning is the End." in really a green or blue tone to kind of match up with the earth.

Thanks!


----------



## Kairi (Jul 5, 2009)

Stefu 


No bigger than 400 in height please
I'd like a rounded white border
Soft colors in the sig, nothing too flashy
_Only_ a sig.
Text(if you want/can): ChihiroxHaku
Thank youuu <3


----------



## Kickz (Jul 7, 2009)

Could I please get a set of this image;



2 avatars (One of Naruto/One of sasuke)
1 sig

Avatar sizes; 150x150
sig size; 500x300
text; Kickz

Thx in advance.


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 7, 2009)

?Rinoa? said:


> _Please Red Sands could you make a set from this, the avatar with round edges and could you make the sig transparency  just letting the light/white parts?
> Thank you so you.I'll rep and credit.
> 
> 
> ...



Is it possible for you to take this to Tousen's shop? This is a bit too much for me with my job and other stuff.


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 7, 2009)

En Too See said:


> Sup dudes!
> 
> I'd like a sig with this on it...
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 7, 2009)

@ Ema Skye:



@ Kairi:

Keisha. 



Will do the rest tomorrow, I'm tired.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 7, 2009)

Avy please 

Stock: Naruto is getting a nickname

Border: Thin black


----------



## Mai (Jul 7, 2009)

Request for set please



Senior size
~not too bright, but maybe a little would be okay.
Avatar: The black haired girl
Rest is up to you, anything is fine.

Thanks


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 7, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> @ Ema Skye:



Thanks Stef  *rep*


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey, been a long time since I requested something and I liked the set you made last time so...

Stock: 
Type: Set
Size: Senior Size
Uh... If a nice background can be added so it doesn't look plain then that's great. As long as the character looks great there I'm fine with whatever.

Thanks a bunch x3~


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 10, 2009)

kickzman said:


> Could I please get a set of this image;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're a junior member so I made a sig that fit your size requirements.


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 10, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> Avy please
> 
> Stock:
> 
> Border: Thin black


----------



## Kickz (Jul 12, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> You're a junior member so I made a sig that fit your size requirements.



Thank you,

will rep


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 13, 2009)

Stock: 
Type: Avatar and Sig
Size:Ava senior size and Sig... 550 width and 400 height or something? 
Anything else you would like to add will go after that.
Can you do dotted borders?


----------



## Seven Deadly Sins (Jul 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Set please. cut out Shabazz on the right and keep the dude on the left. Thank you. If you can make it square border that would be great. Well, actually, whatever you feel like putting around the picture, your the artist so you would know what looks better.


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 23, 2009)

Mai said:


> Request for set please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mai (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks so much! <3


----------



## Morphine (Jul 24, 2009)

Set request. Senior size. 

Naruto Artbook 2

All the rest is up to you, Stefu.


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 28, 2009)

Request set, plz.
Could you make one ava with Sakura's face and other with Sasukes?
Please cut off the black frame.
Can you do dotted borders? 
Thank you so much Red Sands.


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 29, 2009)

Rain's Angel said:


> Hey, been a long time since I requested something and I liked the set you made last time so...
> 
> Stock:
> Type: Set
> ...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 31, 2009)

That is awesome. Thanks a bunch! *rushes off to use*


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 2, 2009)

Set please, senior size for ava.


*Spoiler*: _Stocks_ 






am i the only one who finds this funny and ironic?






Of those you are really only required to use the first stock but see if you can incorporate multiple ones. Also the second stock is HUGE so I just put the link.

Thanks in advance Red.


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 2, 2009)

Kirsty said:


> Stock:
> Type: Avatar and Sig
> Size:Ava senior size and Sig... 550 width and 400 height or something?
> Anything else you would like to add will go after that.
> Can you do dotted borders?


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 2, 2009)

Omg Stef <3333333333333


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 2, 2009)

Seven Deadly Sins said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 2, 2009)

Morphine said:


> Set request. Senior size.
> 
> DDL HF
> 
> All the rest is up to you, Stefu.


----------



## valerian (Aug 3, 2009)

Well now that I'm a senior member could you make the avatar size 150x150. Thanks.


----------



## Soldier (Aug 3, 2009)

Request:
Signature. Same size as it is. Can you take the yellowy-orange of the background and make is flash multiple colors? Does that make much sense? I can try to describe it better.
As border, can I have one with a dashed one, and one without a border please?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 3, 2009)

?Rinoa? said:


> Request set, plz.
> Could you make one ava with Sakura's face and other with Sasukes?
> Please cut off the black frame.
> Can you do dotted borders?
> Thank you so much Red Sands.



Here you go 

*Spoiler*: __ 












Oh and i'm a new worker here so don't think i'm stealing his requests


----------



## Damaris (Aug 3, 2009)

request for FoxSpirit.
I was planning to use this as a sig, but can you pretty it up for me please? 
I think it looks kinda bland right now.
I was really impressed with what you did with Rinoa's request, so maybe something like that?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 3, 2009)

Soldier said:


> Request:
> Signature. Same size as it is. Can you take the yellowy-orange of the background and make is flash multiple colors? Does that make much sense? I can try to describe it better.
> As border, can I have one with a dashed one, and one without a border please?
> 
> Muchas gracias.


Alrighty, i'll try this  I am not sure what the dashed border is you're talking about though... If it doesn't come out the way you like than i'm sure red could probably figure it out 


Marina said:


> request for FoxSpirit.
> I was planning to use this as a sig, but can you pretty it up for me please?
> I think it looks kinda bland right now.
> I was really impressed with what you did with Rinoa's request, so maybe something like that?



Sure, i'd love to do it  So do you want to keep it transparent in the back or have me create one from scratch?


----------



## Damaris (Aug 3, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> Sure, i'd love to do it  So do you want to keep it transparent in the back or have me create one from scratch?



One from scratch would be nice, thank you.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 3, 2009)

*Soldier*

Is this what you were looking for?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 4, 2009)

@Irvene:





Cyborg Franky said:


> Well now that I'm a senior member could you make the avatar size 150x150. Thanks.


----------



## Soldier (Aug 4, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> *Soldier*
> 
> Is this what you were looking for?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



 Yeeeeeeeeeess! Thank you.
/rep+cred/


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 4, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> Here you go
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Thank you!!! +reps
Looks awesome!!

I don't wanna to boring but would you mind to make the sig just a little bigger, please?!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 4, 2009)

?Rinoa? said:


> Thank you!!! +reps
> Looks awesome!!
> 
> I don't wanna to boring but would you mind to make the sig just a little bigger, please?!



Alright, here are bigger sizes ~


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 4, 2009)

*Marina*

Here is your sig request  I made two different versions so i hope you are pleased with them.


----------



## Damaris (Aug 4, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> *Marina*
> 
> Here is your sig request  I made two different versions so i hope you are pleased with them.





Beautiful. Thank you so much!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 4, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> @Irvene:


Red thank you so much! I love it.


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 4, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> Alright, here are bigger sizes ~



Thank you so much once again.


----------



## Mikecia (Aug 6, 2009)

Can this be made into a avi and sig set. can the sig be about as big as 

my current sig?  I'm not sure how to find out size so that I can give you the 

precise size I'm looking for. Is it also possible to have my name on the

avatar?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 6, 2009)

_Size: Senior member size_

_I'd like an Ava of her face and a sig to be made from the whole pic. Other then that nothing real specific just don't take away from her beauty and nothing really girly, maybe a little on the darker side._


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 6, 2009)

Mikecia said:


> Can this be made into a avi and sig set. can the sig be about as big as
> 
> my current sig?  I'm not sure how to find out size so that I can give you the
> 
> ...


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 6, 2009)

Easy request Stef.

Stock: Itachi was stronger than Jiraiya but weaker than Madara and Pain

Border: Thin Black

Rep as your reward.


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 6, 2009)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> _Size: Senior member size_
> 
> _I'd like an Ava of her face and a sig to be made from the whole pic. Other then that nothing real specific just don't take away from her beauty and nothing really girly, maybe a little on the darker side._


I'm letting Fox get this one.


Grimmjow said:


> Easy request Stef.
> 
> Stock: Then back it up with a cover?
> 
> ...


----------



## Mikecia (Aug 6, 2009)

Thank you so much red it's beautiful.


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 6, 2009)

Appreciate it Stef.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 6, 2009)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> _Size: Senior member size_
> 
> _I'd like an Ava of her face and a sig to be made from the whole pic. Other then that nothing real specific just don't take away from her beauty and nothing really girly, maybe a little on the darker side._



Alright will hopefully get this done tonight


----------



## Brigade (Aug 6, 2009)

//back on my grind, so ill be workin here again.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 6, 2009)

*Cabbage Cabrera*

here you are ~


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 8, 2009)

I have a request.

Sig - Gif request
Stock - 

I would like it to be exactly like this sig if possilbe.


Thank you very much and please take your time.


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 8, 2009)

You get one request at a time.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 8, 2009)

2nd Edit:
Red, for Wednesday.
Stock
Dotted borders
150 x 150 avy
400 x 400 signature
Variations if possible


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 8, 2009)

No, I cannot, Roma. One request at a time. Edit and I'll do it.

I will do these tomorrow since it's a bit late for me here.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 8, 2009)

Edited my post and repped you. Also, are variations accepted?


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 9, 2009)

basye said:


> I have a request.
> 
> Sig - Gif request
> Stock -
> ...





This?


----------



## kaspinio (Aug 9, 2009)

hello there! I was wondering if u could help me make my new set

i have this picture i want to use

Stock: 
Type: (Avatar, Sig)
sign size: emmm i would say the way it is
avatar size: 150x150

for the signature i would really like if u could take off this white background and make it look it has none 

for the avatar anythin else u would like to add will be fine 

thx in advance


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 9, 2009)

kaspinio said:


> hello there! I was wondering if u could help me make my new set
> 
> i have this picture i want to use
> 
> ...



Alright 

So you just want the background gone? Oh and you want a 150x150 avy but you aren't a senior member - just wondering why


----------



## kaspinio (Aug 9, 2009)

i will be someday


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 9, 2009)

Yes thats just simply perfect! Thank you.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 9, 2009)

*kaspinio*

I couldn't really do a ton with it because it was transparent so i hope you still like it


----------



## Jze0 (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey guys, first time here.

So... can you guys put a black white border on this gif please.

Also in these two avatars, can you make them look more sharper/clearer. They look kind of blurry.


----------



## kaspinio (Aug 9, 2009)

fox that's awesome! thx lad here's ur green cookie from me ++ rep


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 9, 2009)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> 2nd Edit:
> Red, for Wednesday.
> Stock
> Dotted borders
> ...


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks, it's awesome.


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 9, 2009)

Jze0 said:


> Hey guys, first time here.
> 
> So... can you guys put a black white border on this gif please.
> 
> Also in these two avatars, can you make them look more sharper/clearer. They look kind of blurry.


----------



## Jze0 (Aug 9, 2009)

Cool, thanks Red Sands.

*Reps*


----------



## FoxxyKat (Aug 10, 2009)

I'd like a set out of this, please.



Avy: 150x150
Sig: No bigger than 362x529
Graphics: No sure, so have fun.


----------



## Brigade (Aug 10, 2009)

FoxxyKat said:


> I'd like a set out of this, please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



got you covered.


----------



## Brigade (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 10, 2009)

small request.



Can someone put "World's Best Pound-for-Pound Fighter" In the upper right hand  corner and cut out "Sherdog" in the lower righthand corner if possible.

Rep is involved.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 10, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> small request.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alright, i'll try this one out ~


----------



## Yoona (Aug 10, 2009)

I'd like a set please.



Avy - 125 x 125
Sig : 400 x 400 ( could I have a dotted border?)
Graphics: Do whatever you like cause I have nothing specific in mind.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 10, 2009)

Tash said:


> Stock:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 10, 2009)

*Niko Bellic*

Here it is  If you want an avy of it just ask because i not sure if you just asked for just a sig.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 10, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> *Niko Bellic*
> 
> Here it is  If you want an avy of it just ask because i not sure if you just asked for just a sig.



I just asked for a signature. Thanks dude it looks awesome.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 11, 2009)

Tia Harribel said:


> I'd like a set please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will do   .


----------



## FoxxyKat (Aug 11, 2009)

Brigade said:


>


Thank you! It's awesome.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 11, 2009)

*Tia Harribel*

Here is your request - i did make one of the sigs 400x400 but it doesn't look as good a quality as the 350x350 one i did as well.


----------



## Uzumaki_Nish (Aug 11, 2009)

hey Red Sands can i b a worker here plz 
here's sum examples of my work


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 11, 2009)

I would like to request a sig set please. It doesn't matter who does it. 

Avatar Size: 125 x 125

Sig Size: 450 x 150


*Spoiler*: __ 








Border: As long as it's not dotted lines.

Text: "Ayane
The Prismatic Butterfly"


----------



## Yoona (Aug 11, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> *Tia Harribel*
> 
> Here is your request - i did make one of the sigs 400x400 but it doesn't look as good a quality as the 350x350 one i did as well.
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 







I see what you mean the first sig looked better.

Thank You it was beyond what I expected.


----------



## DatLaydeeKaze (Aug 11, 2009)

Heyy, I have a simple request.

Could I have an Ava, dotted border please?



Thanks In Adv x ^^


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey red, king. Could you take some of these requests because i would gladly do them but i am really busy with about 8 other requests from my shop and Aphrodite's shop


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 12, 2009)

Uzumaki_Nish said:


> hey Red Sands can i b a worker here plz
> here's sum examples of my work


We have enough workers, thank you.


Gracious Winter said:


> I would like to request a sig set please. It doesn't matter who does it.
> 
> Avatar Size: 125 x 125
> 
> ...


I got this.


Shinobi Nikki said:


> Heyy, I have a simple request.
> 
> Could I have an Ava, dotted border please?
> 
> ...


And this. 


88 Movement said:


> Can I get a set out of this?
> 
> The size can be as big as you want it to be.
> 
> Any effects you want.


I'll get Brig to do this one. 


FoxSpirit said:


> Hey red, king. Could you take some of these requests because i would gladly do them but i am really busy with about 8 other requests from my shop and Aphrodite's shop


I got them, I only have a few days off works so bare with my slowness.


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 12, 2009)

Gracious Winter said:


> I would like to request a sig set please. It doesn't matter who does it.
> 
> Avatar Size: 125 x 125
> 
> ...






Shinobi Nikki said:


> Heyy, I have a simple request.
> 
> Could I have an Ava, dotted border please?
> 
> ...


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 12, 2009)

Time: 0:16-0:31
Link: apparently gays out number lesbians 2:1
Border: Dotted.
Size: Sig format.


Time: 0:35-0:40 
Link: apparently gays out number lesbians 2:1
Border: Dotted
Size: Senior Avy.


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 12, 2009)

Omg that looks freakin awesome!   Thank you so much Red.


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 12, 2009)

Kirsty said:


> Time: 0:16-0:31
> Link: Link removed
> Border: Dotted.
> Size: Sig format.
> ...



Kirst, I'll do it when you turn off that sig. <3


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 13, 2009)

Sorry Stef


----------



## DatLaydeeKaze (Aug 13, 2009)

, thankyouuu ^__^


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 13, 2009)

Kirsty said:


> Time: 0:16-0:31
> Link: Aesop
> Border: Dotted.
> Size: Sig format.
> ...






I really hate this forums size limits.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 13, 2009)

Trans Set please? 


Resized and 150x150 Dotted Ava of the guy with the white hair.

Thanks <33


----------



## Brigade (Aug 13, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Trans Set please?
> 
> 
> Resized and 150x150 Dotted Ava of the guy with the white hair.
> ...




gotcha shawty.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2009)

Avy request



with the text : "Dark Adonis" on it, feel free to do anything with the rest.

thanks


----------



## Brigade (Aug 13, 2009)

*@**Kelsey<3:
*


----------



## Dillinger (Aug 13, 2009)

^ Stock for a sig. Alot smaller then how it looks now I know. =)

Size: normal sig format.

I was hoping for some sort of black swirls(going inward towards him) for the border.

LINK

1:53-1:55

Type :Gif

Size: Avatar size, about like mine now.

Black(mildy transparent if possible) circle border.


Thanks!


----------



## April (Aug 13, 2009)

*Request for Stef. 
*
Just make me a set of this, Stef. 



effects, and all that jazz.


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 13, 2009)

Totitos said:


> Avy request
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got you tomorrow when I get off from work. 


Zebrahead said:


> ^ Stock for a sig. Alot smaller then how it looks now I know. =)
> 
> Size: normal sig format.
> 
> ...


Turn the sig off and maybe Brigade will do it.


latina-chan said:


> *Request for Stef.
> *
> Just make me a set of this, Stef.
> 
> ...


I got you, spiclady. <333

Give me till tomorrow. :3


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 14, 2009)

Brigade said:


> *@**Kelsey<3:
> *



Thanks Brigade, I love it pek. Will rep you now <3


----------



## Dillinger (Aug 14, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> Turn the sig off and maybe Brigade will do i



Alrighty. I guess you ment my forum sig?

Edit: Sorry, that's what I get for just skimming the first post, eh? 

gone now!


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 15, 2009)

@ Javi:



@ April:


----------



## Damaris (Aug 15, 2009)

i'd like a sig please.

junior size.

border and effects are up to you.


i'd like the text on the pic to be removed and replaced with "this is not a fairytale"

don't worry, i'll be sure to credit the artist in my sig, along with whomever takes this for me


----------



## Brigade (Aug 15, 2009)

Zebrahead said:


> Alrighty. I guess you ment my forum sig?
> 
> Edit: Sorry, that's what I get for just skimming the first post, eh?
> 
> gone now!


 I'll get to you tomorrow i think.


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 15, 2009)

Could you just make this one smaller so it doesn't exceed the signature limit and make the borders rounded?


----------



## April (Aug 15, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> @ April:



Thank ya, Stef <333 Its amazing! pek


----------



## Brigade (Aug 15, 2009)

Lazlow said:


> Could you just make this one smaller so it doesn't exceed the signature limit and make the borders rounded?




I got you too,


----------



## Brigade (Aug 15, 2009)

*@ Lazlow:*


*@ Zebrahead:*


----------



## Dillinger (Aug 15, 2009)

Looks great! Many thanks =)


----------



## Belly Ranks (Aug 16, 2009)

I have a request, I found this stock and I am asking if I can get a set:


----------



## ZigZag (Aug 18, 2009)

I'd like to have a set out of this



Whatever looks good is fine

Thank you


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Aug 18, 2009)

Signature Please.


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 18, 2009)

Marina said:


> i'd like a sig please.
> 
> junior size.
> 
> ...


Ok, I got you.


Belly Ranks said:


> I have a request, I found this stock and I am asking if I can get a set:


Sig off.


ZigZag said:


> I'd like to have a set out of this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got you too.


Lucien Lachance said:


> Signature Please.



Brigade will take this.


----------



## Mikecia (Aug 18, 2009)

May I have a transparent signature of this and a matching avatar with my name on it?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 18, 2009)

Mikecia said:


> May I have a transparent signature of this and a matching avatar with my name on it?



I got this


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 18, 2009)

Edit: Changed Request
Stock
Dotted Borders
Avy: one of Part 1 Sakura, another of Part 2 Sakura, 150 x 150
Sig: 500 x 500 
Profile pic: 170 x 170 (slide show of part 1 team 7, then part 2 team 7. Order: Sakura, Naruto, Sasuke)


----------



## Brigade (Aug 18, 2009)

Lucien Lachance said:


> Signature Please.



got you tomorrow.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 18, 2009)

*Mikecia*


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 19, 2009)

Avy Img- Why is Sasuke so important?
150x150, black rounded border

Sig img- Why is Sasuke so important?
Transparency of the guy and that logo next to him. Add some effects or w/e make it look nice


----------



## Belly Ranks (Aug 19, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> Ok, I got you.
> 
> Sig off.
> 
> ...


Sig now off, apologies.


----------



## Sunako (Aug 19, 2009)

Avy with this. Dotted border. Have fun


----------



## Mikecia (Aug 19, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> *Mikecia*



 Thank you soo much!


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 19, 2009)

Marina said:


> i'd like a sig please.
> 
> junior size.
> 
> ...






Something like this?


----------



## Kirabi (Aug 19, 2009)

A .gif sig to match the avie please,


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 19, 2009)

^ WAT


Belly Ranks said:


> I have a request, I found this stock and I am asking if I can get a set:


----------



## Kirabi (Aug 19, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> ^ WAT



Sorry let me clarify, I would like a signature that is whatever size may please you, of course fits the junior reqs.  That cycles through pictures of Naruto, Jiraiya, Sasuke, Oro, Sakura, Tsunade, with text that says History Repeats itself spread out through the frames.  If I am still not clear, I will figure out a way to make one for myself.


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 19, 2009)

I need stock. 

Take off your sig, btw.


----------



## Kirabi (Aug 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



<-Naruto and Jiraiya image
<-Sasuke Orochimaru
<-Tsunde and Sakura



sorry


----------



## Brigade (Aug 19, 2009)

I got you tomorrow.


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 20, 2009)

@ZigZag:

This good?


----------



## Platinum-Pimpette (Aug 20, 2009)

Would like to request a sig set plz 

Size: Something around that dragon ball z sig above or 460x200 would do nicely.


----------



## Brigade (Aug 20, 2009)

*@ Lucien Lachance.:*


----------



## Brigade (Aug 20, 2009)

zwinkycandy said:


> Avy with this. Dotted border. Have fun





Platinum-Pimpette said:


> Would like to request a sig set plz
> 
> Size: Something around that dragon ball z sig above or 460x200 would do nicely.





narupug said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll take these


----------



## ZigZag (Aug 20, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> @ZigZag:
> 
> This good?



Fantastic, Red.

Thanks


----------



## Brigade (Aug 20, 2009)

*@ Platinum-Pimpette.:*


*@ ZwinkyCandy.:*


*@ narupug.:*


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Aug 20, 2009)

Brigade said:


> *@ Lucien Lachance.:*



I Bow to a skill far greater than my own.
May The Good Lord Smile On You.
We Will Meet Again.


----------



## Kirabi (Aug 20, 2009)

Brigade said:


> *@ narupug.:*





narupug said:


> Sorry let me clarify, I would like a signature that is whatever size may please you, of course fits the junior reqs.  That cycles through pictures of Naruto, Jiraiya, Sasuke, Oro, Sakura, Tsunade, with text that says History Repeats itself spread out through the frames.  If I am still not clear, I will figure out a way to make one for myself.


Text no jutsu?


----------



## Vampire Princess (Aug 20, 2009)

I'd like to request a sig set please.



I just want it really dazzled up with a dotted border. And emphasis on the lightining and kinda make her form glow maybe. I want text saying DarkAngelSakura and then Save me from myself. Something like ZigZags and Marina's. 

Pretty, pretty please? 


EDIT: I might be able to get the picture bigger too if needed.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Aug 20, 2009)

To Finish up my set, could I have

as an avatar?

Could you keep it "old looking?"


----------



## Brigade (Aug 20, 2009)

narupug said:


> Text no jutsu?




EDIT: Sig off lucien.


----------



## Damaris (Aug 20, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> Something like this?



Yes 

It's perfect, thank you.


----------



## Sunako (Aug 21, 2009)

Brigade said:


> *@ ZwinkyCandy.:*



Thank you  <3


----------



## Kirabi (Aug 21, 2009)

Brigade said:


> EDIT: Sig off lucien.



Thank you very much, will rep when possible.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Aug 21, 2009)

Brigade said:


> EDIT: Sig off lucien.



Sorry                                                .


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 22, 2009)

Is anyone doing my request?


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm going to handle it today if my PS doesn't crash on me. 

Been trying to fix this problem.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 22, 2009)

Hey never mind my request. I'm gonna try experementing a bit with GIMP


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm changing the rules. Too much requests from the same people.

1 week grace period is required for every set.


Hollow'd Heart said:


> Edit: Changed Request
> Stock
> Dotted Borders
> Avy: one of Part 1 Sakura, another of Part 2 Sakura, 150 x 150
> ...


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 22, 2009)

Red Sands said:


> I'm changing the rules. Too much requests from the same people.
> 
> 1 week grace period is required for every set.


 
Thanks, it's beautiful!


----------



## Brigade (Aug 22, 2009)

Lucien Lachance said:


> Sorry                                                .


----------



## Femme fatale (Aug 22, 2009)

Hey there.

Senior ava plz from this:


sig from this:


Just do whatever you like to it. Make it pretty. That's my only requirement.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Aug 23, 2009)

Lucien Lachance said:


> To Finish up my set, could I have
> 
> as an avatar?
> 
> Could you keep it "old looking?"





Hey, mate, could you please re-do this request as a scrolling gif(with border)?


----------



## OnlyLexy-Chan!! (Aug 27, 2009)

can you please make me a sig because I dont know what im doing.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey, just checking in to see if anyone doing my request. No hurry but I haven't heard anything so... XD


----------



## Hawkeyes (Aug 30, 2009)

Set Request
Size: Junior
Bodder: Single Line Dotted
Avatar: Ryuumas Face Bottom Left side of Second Page

The signature I would like to be an animated signature like this one:


This sig uses two pages. The first page, start with the middle Panel where Ryuuma says "this is you last chance, you know". Use all of the second page.



Thank you


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm sorry to say, but I'm going to close the shop until further notice. 

I feel it's unfair to keep you guys waiting, I have started school and I barely have time to use PS. 

I'm really sorry to those of you who waited.


----------

